# Southeastern Spring '06 Rally



## Reverie

We are tossing around some ideas for a Spring '06 Rally. We are looking at the 5th through the 7th of May. It has been suggested that we use Logan Landing in Alpine, Alabama.

Will the dates and location work for you?

Reverie


----------



## kjdj

Great place.
The only issue is the playground is not near the RV sites. It is on the otherside of the lake in the tent camping area.

Great to meet everyone this past weekend. Cloudland was a wonderful campground!


----------



## campingnut18

This weekend works for us. Wonder how far a drive this would be from McDonough, GA - south of Atlanta.

We could do some of the relay stuff for the kids again. Austin said that it was his favorite part of the weekend. And, there's always bikes - are the roads good for the kids?

Carmen











kjdj said:


> Great place.
> The only issue is the playground is not near the RV sites. It is on the otherside of the lake in the tent camping area.
> 
> Great to meet everyone this past weekend. Cloudland was a wonderful campground!
> [snapback]60278[/snapback]​


----------



## amanda lou

Ok, got a email into the Capt' at Logan Landing seeking at least 10 full hook up sites, and a good price, so we will see what he says.

As far as the roads, the roads are good and kids can ride bikes everywhere. The playground is visible from the camp sites, but it is uphill to get to it from the sites







, so that would be the only draw back for those with small ones. But Chris has no problem burning up the roads on his bike or buying all the Yoo-Hoos in the camp store.

They have a good camp store, and a small pizza kitchen. Unsure if the game room will be opened, which also has an icecream parlor. Oh Well, enough babling, I will let you all know what the Capt' says, and I hope everything went smoothly on the trip home.


----------



## amanda lou

OK, Logan Landing rates are $30.50 a night, and they can get 10 of us together with no problem. If we can get 10, they will give a 10 percent discount. They are doing a pirate theme that weekend.


----------



## outbackgeorgia

Date looks good to me.

Outbackgeorgia


----------



## mom30075

Dates look good, location fine by me. Can't make a reservation quite yet though, need to make sure a little closer.

Enjoyed the weekend
Donna


----------



## Crawfish

I didn't get my Outback in time to join yall this past weekend, but me and DW have it now and are planning on joining the group on this one. That weekend sounds great but still a long way off. DW in a nurse and works every other weekend but with this much time I know we can work something out for that weekend. Look forward to meeting all of you. Will finally be able to put some faces with some names.


----------



## kjdj

We're there folks!


----------



## tonka

Sounds like a plan,
We will have to wait until a little closer to lock in for sure but I cant wait to go out again,dave action


----------



## campingnut18

OK OUTBACKERS.. i did it again...
i started another rally i guess....
















topsail in destin fl. we have 4 signed up so far 
for the WEEK of june 10, 2006.
i know reverie/ and the non outbackers oshields wanted to go.
all others jump in and join us.

i have site 71 for the week. you will love this park.

F.Y.I. dont wait to book this place.
it will fill up for the summer. only $38.00 a night with full hook-ups.

look under forums/recomended places to go.
see my post... TOP RATED RV PARK..

campinnut18 action


----------



## Devildog

Tentatively count us in, I do not having anything planned for that weekend, so it sounds great. I looked it up, just under a 5 hour trip for us, so we may even go down early.


----------



## oshields

Hi,

Sounds good to us. When do we have to make our reservation? Does this campground fill up fast? What's their cancellation policy? Thanks for planning our trips!!!

Kim


----------



## Dreamtimers

campingnut18 said:


> OK OUTBACKERS.. i did it again...
> i started another rally i guess....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> topsail in destin fl. we have 4 signed up so far
> for the WEEK of june 10, 2006.
> 
> Campinnut18 action
> [snapback]61532[/snapback]​


Is that for the week of June 4-10 or 10-17?

Still trying to find a way to work the numbers...

Dreamtimers


----------



## Reverie

We're getting two rallies rolled up into one. To clear up the confusion here is a link to the Southeastern Outbackers Summer Rally at Topsail.

This thread is for the Spring Rally in Alabama. I hope this helps.

Reverie


----------



## Devildog

Thanks Reverie, I was getting a little confused there myself! I guess the Alabama trip is going to be the Spring Rally, correct? I am in for that trip!


----------



## Reverie

Yes the Spring trip is to Alabama and the Summer trip is to Florida. The dates for the summer rally are fixed but the spring rally dates are still up in the air a little.

Reverie


----------



## amanda lou

OK Fellow Outbackers,
here is the skinny on Logan Landing:

I have 10 sites on reserve for us on the waterfront at Logan Landing. Each Outback needs to call Logan Landing @ 256-268-0045 and make their own deposit for the site. Helen, does have all 10 connected but when you make your reservation you need to tell them you are with the Tim Patrick group. These site reserves are good until April 5th, after that we can no longer be grouped. So give them a call and lets get this going


----------



## campingnut18

WERE NOT







....

















looks like a great rally in the works.
thanks for all your help..
i will be making reservations soon.

lamar.


----------



## amanda lou

OK Outbackers,
I am really new to this, but from the fall rally we came up with these dates as being acceptable. From the feedback so far, I think these will be good dates for a spring rally, so c'mon and jump on the train. I already have plans in the works for a fishing tournament, trophies included







for the top three places, as well as the great White Elephant night. Dont hold out too long, make your reservation now, and join us for a great spring time Outbackers Rally. sunny


----------



## campingnut18

amanda lou said:


> OK Outbackers,
> I am really new to this, but from the fall rally we came up with these dates as being acceptable. From the feedback so far, I think these will be good dates for a spring rally, so c'mon and jump on the train. I already have plans in the works for a fishing tournament, trophies included
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> for the top three places, as well as the great White Elephant night. Dont hold out too long, make your reservation now, and join us for a great spring time Outbackers Rally. sunny
> [snapback]62331[/snapback]​


Just refreshing the post. Hoping to pique more interest.


----------



## Crawfish

Reverie said:


> but the spring rally dates are still up in the air a little.
> 
> Reverie
> [snapback]62144[/snapback]​


I was just needing to know if the 5-7 May dates are locked in so we can start making plans and get our reservation in.

"*Let's Go Camping*"

Crawfish


----------



## amanda lou

Helloooo Outbackers,
This was really a throw together rally from the Fall Rally, and the dates appeared OK to all of us that were there. I hope things havent changed, because I was so darned excited I called Logan Landing and got this ball rolling. If you would please read reply #18 it will give you some insight. I sure would like to meet the Fall group again, as well as some new ones at this Spring Rally, if its acceptable to all. I know its still a long ways off, but lets see how how many we can get going on this Rally to be


----------



## zoomzoom8

Crawfish said:


> Reverie said:
> 
> 
> 
> but the spring rally dates are still up in the air a little.
> 
> Reverie
> [snapback]62144[/snapback]​
> 
> 
> 
> I was just needing to know if the 5-7 May dates are locked in so we can start making plans and get our reservation in.
> 
> "*Let's Go Camping*"
> 
> Crawfish
> [snapback]65435[/snapback]​
Click to expand...

Are these dates set for sure? We'd like to reserve.....


----------



## Devildog

zoomzoom8 said:


> Are these dates set for sure? We'd like to reserve.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [snapback]65854[/snapback]​


Per Amanda Lou's post:

here is the skinny on Logan Landing:

I have 10 sites on reserve for us on the waterfront at Logan Landing. Each Outback needs to call Logan Landing @ 256-268-0045 and make their own deposit for the site. Helen, does have all 10 connected but when you make your reservation you need to tell them you are with the Tim Patrick group. These site reserves are good until April 5th, after that we can no longer be grouped. So give them a call and lets get this going


----------



## zoomzoom8

Devildog said:


> zoomzoom8 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Are these dates set for sure? We'd like to reserve.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [snapback]65854[/snapback]​
> 
> 
> 
> Per Amanda Lou's post:
> 
> here is the skinny on Logan Landing:
> 
> I have 10 sites on reserve for us on the waterfront at Logan Landing. Each Outback needs to call Logan Landing @ 256-268-0045 and make their own deposit for the site. Helen, does have all 10 connected but when you make your reservation you need to tell them you are with the Tim Patrick group. These site reserves are good until April 5th, after that we can no longer be grouped. So give them a call and lets get this going
> [snapback]65940[/snapback]​
Click to expand...

LOL...That would mean I have to read the whole thing........and follow instructions. That's unmanly....









Thanks....


----------



## zoomzoom8

We're in!!!!










See y'all there!!!!!

*Note: I reserved through a gentleman named Jerry who knew nothing about the "Tim Patrick" group. But, he stated that his wife usually handles this stuff and we went ahead and set up the reservations. I hope I get in the right spot.....









The toll free number is..... 888.564.2671

So Far...

*zoomzoom8
*amanda lou
*Reverie ?

Come folks......this is only six months out....reserve now.....let's get at least ten....


----------



## Reverie

I want everyone to know that we have every intention to be there. We are trying to figure out why both of us think we may already be committed that weekend and as soon as we figure it out, we will do are darndest to change that other committment. So, barring serious relative interference we will be there. OK, not much of a commitment but the best I can do today.

Reverie


----------



## Ga.outback

This site is new to us. We have a 2003 21RS, and love it. The site is so interesting to see the different mods folks have done to their Outbacks!
We love the idea of a rally!! Sounds like fun! The 1st weekend in May is bad for us, but if you do a different weekend, we'd love to come to one!
Bill and Janis Woods
Powder Springs, GA


----------



## Crawfish

Welcome to Outbackers.com Ga.outback. Glad to have you on board.

We would love to have you join us at a rally. The Southeastern Spring Rally dates are more or less set in stone. We are also planning a Southeastern Summer Rally at Topsail in Destin the week of 10-17 June. Maybe you can fit a few days into that one. There is also a Southeastern Fall Rally. No dates on it yet. Just keep checking the forum on Outback Rallies for the Southeastern Rallies. Hope you can make it to at least one if not two. You can also post your ideas for the rallies.

The spring rally will be my first one. From reading the post, they have a great time. Hope you can join us.

"*Let's Go Camping*"

Crawfish


----------



## Reverie

Ga.outback said:


> This site is new to us. We have a 2003 21RS, and love it. The site is so interesting to see the different mods folks have done to their Outbacks!
> We love the idea of a rally!! Sounds like fun! The 1st weekend in May is bad for us, but if you do a different weekend, we'd love to come to one!
> Bill and Janis Woods
> Powder Springs, GA
> [snapback]66055[/snapback]​


Welcome to Outbackers! We must be neighbors because I live just off of Powder Springs Road and Austell Road. Believe me, if you are looking to Outbackers to learn more about your trailer and like talking to a lot of knowledgable and enthusiastic people, you are in the right place.

What model Outback do you own? We have a 28BHS. Don't be shy about asking questions, no matter how mundane. It's interesting to see how many different solutions people have for even the simplist challange. Drop us a line directly and we will be happy to help.

Reverie


----------



## ee4308

Ga.outback,

Welcome to our site. I know you will enjoy the information available on this forum.


----------



## zoomzoom8

Got our confirmation last night......a little added FYI at the end....

Logan Landing RV Resort & Campground
1036 Paul Bear Bryant Road
Alpine, AL 35014
www.loganlanding.com
256 268- 0045
1 888LOGANS1
loganlanding @MSN.com

December 1, 2005

This is to confirm your reservation at Logan Landing RV Resort & Campground. Our Rates are based on 2 Adults and 2 Children per site. Please be aware that there is an additional charge for extra over night guest and day visitors. NO ARRIVALS AFTER 9:00 P.M. OR BEFORE 9:00 A.M. CHECK OUT TIME IS 2:00 P.M. If you are checking out after 2:00 P.M. you will be charged a half-dayâ€™s rate.
We have charged a 1-night deposit. If your group is ten or more we will give you a 10% discount the day of arrival. This amount is based on reservations for 2Adults and 2 Children for 2 nights. Your arrival date being May 5, 2006 and departing date being May 7, 2006. This is for a Full Hookup Site. Please make sure this is correct and call if there are any mistakes. You will need to bring this confirmation letter with you the day you register.
PER OUR POLICY: You must cancel 7 days prior to your arrival date. At that time you will receive a choice of a refund of your deposit minus a $10.00 bookkeeping fee, or a Certificate of Credit for the full amount of deposit. Camping is an outdoor experience. Therefore we do not give refunds due to discomforts of nature.
We hope you take advantage of all our facilities we have to offer. You and your family can choose from fishing, hiking, swimming, planned activities and a host of other great things to do. CAPTAIN LOGANâ€™S GALLEY, our new restaurant in our Pavilion will be open from Friday evening to Sunday afternoon. We serve breakfast, lunch and dinner. We deliver handmade pizzas right to your site. Our camp store, Loganâ€™s Ladyâ€™s Pantry will be open and it is stocked with basic supplies.
The Crew at Logan Landing is looking forward to seeing you. If you need any other information please call or e-mail us. Drive careful and have a safe trip. Our Activity Leader has great plans for the weekend. Please take a look at our website; www.loganlanding.com .

Sincerely,

Jerry, Helen & The Crew

"Hi 
I have attached your confirmation. I just want to let you know that weekend is our Sail the Pirate's Seas. We will be doing a Pirate's themed weekend for all. 
Thanks

Helen"


----------



## Devildog

zoomzoom8 said:


> "Hi
> I have attached your confirmation. I just want to let you know that weekend is our Sail the Pirate's Seas. We will be doing a Pirate's themed weekend for all.
> Thanks
> 
> Helen"
> [snapback]66235[/snapback]​


Looks like a fun trip for all, I know my kids would love this theme! Still tossing the date around right now, we have a big trip planned for June.


----------



## zoomzoom8

"Still tossing the date around right now, we have a big trip planned for June."

Yeah, yeah........come on down.....you know you want to. Heck we are doing Top Sail in June along with two other weekend trips that month.


----------



## zoomzoom8

WOOHOO!!! Less than five months away!!!!!

Get those reservations made.......!!!!!!


----------



## Crawfish

OK everybody, me and ee4308 did a "Recon" at Logan's Landing the other day. It was about 180 miles from where we live. We took some pictures and checked out everything we could. It is a great place, beautiful park.







Who every picked this RV park knew what they were talking about.









Capt Jerry and his wife Helen own and run the camp. Very nice people. They will bend over backwards to help us in any way. There are 12 sites on the waterfront, all are full hookup, and from what we gather all 12 are reserved for us if we need them. If we have more than 12 show up Capt Jerry said he could place them in some sites across the road from them with no problem.

The Pavilion is really nice. Has a swimming pool and a resturant on the inside that is open from Friday evening thru Sunday evening serving breakfast, lunch and dinner. They will even deliver pizza to your site. The laundry and rest rooms and bath house are very clean and is located right across from our sites. Eazy walking distance. They have a store with all the basics you may need.

Capt Jerry also told us about some good resturants in the local area that are good, catfish, BBQ, etc.

Zoomzoom8 covered alot of the information in post #33, if you need phone numbers for reservations.

Here is a link to the pictures we took Logan's Landing

Me and ee4308 made our reservations and plan on going up on the 4th of May. I think we are going to have a great time so come on everybody, lets have a big spring rally.

"Let's Go Camping"

Leon


----------



## zoomzoom8

Thanks for the scouting report and the pictures!!! You guys did well!!!


----------



## Crawfish

OH! I forgot to tell yall about the roads. The roads are good, but watch out for the railroad crossings. They are not the smoothest I have ever seen,







mainly the one on Paul "Bear" Bryant Road. So take it eazy over them.

"Let's Go Camping"

Leon


----------



## kjdj

Add KJDJ to the list.

It will be Corey's 8th birthday.
We will have stuff for the kids.

P.S. Just tell them your with the Outbackers. Jerry knew about our plans.


----------



## Devildog

It will be another month or so before I can tell if we will be able to make it or not. We are keeping our fingers crossed right now!


----------



## ee4308

Anyone know who all is confirmed with reservations so far?









ee4308 is confirmed.


----------



## zoomzoom8

ee4308 said:


> Anyone know who all is confirmed with reservations so far?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ee4308 is confirmed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [snapback]69030[/snapback]​


Looks like...

ee4308
zoomzoom8
crawfish
kjdj
campingnut18
amanda lou
reverie?
devildog?

Did I miss anybody???


----------



## Reverie

We are planning to be there but need to get our schedules firmed up.

Reverie


----------



## ee4308

Reverie and Devildog,

We will all keep our fingers crossed for both of you. sunny Looking forward to you two making it.


----------



## kjdj

Anyone heard from Tonka, Dreamtimers, etc?


----------



## Devildog

ee4308 said:


> Reverie and Devildog,
> 
> We will all keep our fingers crossed for both of you. sunny Looking forward to you two making it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [snapback]69284[/snapback]​


Thanks ee4308, I hope to let you all know something soon...


----------



## kjdj

Here is a better Website for Logan Landing


----------



## ee4308

kjdj said:


> Here is a better Website for Logan Landing
> [snapback]69500[/snapback]​


Kevin,

Have to agree with you, this is a nicer website! Also, just had to put this one on the front page for the first time this year!!







Still time (a little while, anyway) for several others to sign on. LETS GO!!


----------



## kjdj

I've got the dvd player. Anyone bringing a projector on this trip?
Boy that sure gave we adults a break at the campfire!


----------



## ee4308

kjdj said:


> I've got the dvd player. Anyone bringing a projector on this trip?
> Boy that sure gave we adults a break at the campfire!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [snapback]70689[/snapback]​


Kevin,

This will be my first ever rally. Looking forward to meeting everyone and having a great time. sunny Thought I would throw on a couple bream busters and a few crickets, try to catch my 3 fish limit right behind my Outback. lol sunny


----------



## Reverie

I intend to bring the projector again. Since we moved I still have the screen in storage but I trust it will be out by then. Can someone bring the amplified speakers?

That really did turn out pretty neat. I had taken the projector to the Spring '05 rally but we never set it up.

Reverie


----------



## campingnut18

the nightly movie was a big hit with everyone.
i think we are going to try and go on thurdays just to give ourself some extra rest time.

eugene im up for a little fishing myself. i plan on drowning a few good worms.
im sure my son will be up for it for about 10 min..

eugene this trip will break you and crawfish in for the BIG summer rally.
we always have a great time no matter how many people show up.

the cell phone list is a good idea if everyone wants to do it.
you never know what will happen when your on the road.

i will start a list and email anyone who wants on it.
just email me your info . i will ONLY email those back on the cell phoe list to
those who want to join in.

thanks, lamar


----------



## zoomzoom8

The DW asked me a question about all this last night that I don't know. We noticed from the pics of past rallies that there is one or two big meals where everyone gets together and brings stuff I assume? Is it a free for all on what to bring or will there be a list to choose from?

campingnut, I'll pm you our cell numbers......

These get togethers are gonna be a blast........


----------



## Crawfish

campingnut18,

I just PM'd you my cell phone numbers. List of number is a good idea.







Never know when you might need them.

Leon


----------



## Dreamtimers

zoomzoom8 said:


> ee4308 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone know who all is confirmed with reservations so far?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ee4308 is confirmed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [snapback]69030[/snapback]​
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like...
> 
> ee4308
> zoomzoom8
> crawfish
> kjdj
> campingnut18
> amanda lou
> reverie?
> devildog?
> Dreamtimers
> 
> Did I miss anybody???
> [snapback]69198[/snapback]​
Click to expand...

Confirmed today. Looks like a great time.

Dreamtimers

Nick: If you can't get the screen, I have another, (although mine does not have a stand). It looks as if trees might be a little shy on some of the sites. We may need another way to suspend the screen. I still have the same amp.ed speakers we used last time. Does someone have a solid table to hold the gear?
Dave


----------



## zoomzoom8

WOOHOO!!! We only need one more for the BIG 10 goal!!!

Welcome aboard dreamtimers!!


----------



## mom30075

zoomzoom8 said:


> WOOHOO!!! We only need one more for the BIG 10 goal!!!
> 
> Welcome aboard dreamtimers!!
> [snapback]70772[/snapback]​


We're reserved, that makes 10 I guess. The lady that took my reservations was still laughing about when Nick called in. She's save the BIG CHICKEN pic you sent. When I told her I was from Roswell, she said not the "chicken town". 
Looking forward to it, Donna and gang


----------



## zoomzoom8

ee4308
zoomzoom8
crawfish
kjdj
campingnut18
amanda lou
reverie?
devildog?
Dreamtimers
mom30075

WOOHOO!!! Welcome aboard!


----------



## BenandTina

Wer'e in. We are looking forward to it.









BenandTina


----------



## ee4308

BenandTina said:


> Wer'e in. We are looking forward to it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BenandTina
> [snapback]70873[/snapback]​


Hey, glad to see you guys sign on. sunny Looking forward to meeting you all.


----------



## ee4308

zoomzoom8 said:


> ee4308
> zoomzoom8
> crawfish
> kjdj
> campingnut18
> amanda lou
> reverie?
> devildog?
> Dreamtimers
> mom30075
> BenandTina
> 
> WOOHOO!!! Welcome aboard!
> [snapback]70872[/snapback]​


Zoom,

Makes eleven now. sunny Lots more room for anyone else to join in also.


----------



## Crawfish

I think it should be 12. Outbackgeorgia said the dates was good for him back on post #6, so let's not forget him.

Leon


----------



## zoomzoom8

Crawfish said:


> I think it should be 12. Outbackgeorgia said the dates was good for him back on post #6, so let's not forget him.
> 
> Leon
> [snapback]70881[/snapback]​


e4308
zoomzoom8
crawfish
kjdj
campingnut18
amanda lou
reverie??
devildog??
Dreamtimers
mom30075
BenandTina
Outbackgeorgia??

SWEET!!!


----------



## ee4308

Now we need another one for that Bakers Dozen.







Who is gonna be next?


----------



## Reverie

The Reveries have signed on. We have reserved for Friday - Sunday but with a little prodding I might go a day early.

Reverie


----------



## Crawfish

I was just checking back in the posts and the oshields said they were coming so I am adding them to the list with questions marks.

Does everybody know what site number they have? If not maybe somebody should call the Capt and get all the site numbers. Me and ee4308 got our site number when we made the "recon" last month. I can see now we are going to fill up all the waterfront sites, 12 in all, and then put the rest across the road.

e4308 - #66
zoomzoom8
crawfish - #68
kjdj
campingnut18
amanda lou
reverie
devildog??
Dreamtimers
mom30075
BenandTina
Outbackgeorgia??
oshields??

Leon


----------



## ee4308

campingnut18 said:


> eugene im up for a little fishing myself. i plan on drowning a few good worms.
> im sure my son will be up for it for about 10 min..
> 
> this trip will break you and crawfish in for the BIG summer rally.
> we always have a great time no matter how many people show up.
> 
> [snapback]70742[/snapback]​


That sounds great. Maybe we can catch and throw back that 3-Fish limit several times a day.







Yep, me and the Crawfish need plenty of practice (since we are first-timers) where we will know how to act when we get to Topsail. Can't hardly wait.


----------



## zoomzoom8

Crawfish said:


> I was just checking back in the posts and the oshields said they were coming so I am adding them to the list with questions marks.
> 
> Does everybody know what site number they have? If not maybe somebody should call the Capt and get all the site numbers. Me and ee4308 got our site number when we made the "recon" last month. I can see now we are going to fill up all the waterfront sites, 12 in all, and then put the rest across the road.
> 
> e4308 - #66
> zoomzoom8
> crawfish - #68
> kjdj
> campingnut18
> amanda lou
> reverie
> devildog??
> Dreamtimers
> mom30075
> BenandTina
> Outbackgeorgia??
> oshields??
> 
> Leon
> [snapback]70896[/snapback]​


I don't recall that we could ask for specific sites. One on the water is fine.....I thought it was first come first serve.


----------



## Crawfish

The Capt never told us about reserving certain site's but when we made our reservation he asked us if there was any certain site we wanted. He pulled up all the reservations for our rally and told us the first two site's, #58 and #60, were already taken. His DW does all the reservations so maybe they are getting there wires crossed.









Leon


----------



## zoomzoom8

Crawfish said:


> The Capt never told us about reserving certain site's but when we made our reservation he asked us if there was any certain site we wanted. He pulled up all the reservations for our rally and told us the first two site's, #58 and #60, were already taken. His DW does all the reservations so maybe they are getting there wires crossed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Leon
> [snapback]70923[/snapback]​


So, should we call and reserve or just go with the flow?


----------



## Crawfish

I will call them tomorrow and find out for sure and let yall know.









Should we add Tonka to the list?







I feel like they will come. I just want to get it off that number "13". I don't like that number for some reason.









Leon


----------



## ee4308

zoomzoom8 said:


> Crawfish said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Capt never told us about reserving certain site's but when we made our reservation he asked us if there was any certain site we wanted. He pulled up all the reservations for our rally and told us the first two site's, #58 and #60, were already taken. His DW does all the reservations so maybe they are getting there wires crossed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Leon
> [snapback]70923[/snapback]​
> 
> 
> 
> So, should we call and reserve or just go with the flow?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [snapback]70924[/snapback]​
Click to expand...

Zoom,

Have you checked the site pics Crawfish posted in the Gallary under Logans Landing. I think we took pics of most of the sites and you should be able to "zoom" in and pick up the site number.


----------



## Dreamtimers

zoomzoom8 said:


> Crawfish said:
> 
> 
> 
> I was just checking back in the posts and the oshields said they were coming so I am adding them to the list with questions marks.
> 
> Does everybody know what site number they have? If not maybe somebody should call the Capt and get all the site numbers. Me and ee4308 got our site number when we made the "recon" last month. I can see now we are going to fill up all the waterfront sites, 12 in all, and then put the rest across the road.
> 
> e4308 - #66
> zoomzoom8
> crawfish - #68
> kjdj
> campingnut18
> amanda lou
> reverie
> devildog??
> Dreamtimers #62
> mom30075
> BenandTina
> Outbackgeorgia??
> oshields??
> 
> Leon
> [snapback]70896[/snapback]​
> 
> 
> 
> I don't recall that we could ask for specific sites. One on the water is fine.....I thought it was first come first serve.
> [snapback]70901[/snapback]​
Click to expand...

I just asked for a site with a tree. She recomended this one. Also said we could have it a day early if we make it. Looks like a great crowd.

Come on Tommy & Dave... We'd love to have you.

Dreamtimers


----------



## ee4308

Crawfish said:


> I will call them tomorrow and find out for sure and let yall know.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Should we add Tonka to the list?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Â I feel like they will come. I just want to get it off that number "13". I don't like that number for some reason.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Leon
> [snapback]70927[/snapback]​


Crawfish,

You might also ask if 10 will get us a 10% discount, would 20 get us a 20% discount?







lol I know there are still at least 7 out there that should be going. sunny


----------



## Reverie

If 10 get us a 10% discount and 20 get us a 20% discount...

LET'S SHOOT FOR 100!

Granted it could get a little crowded but what a blast it would be...

Reverie


----------



## mom30075

Yea, I need all the discount I can get. It's almost $40 per night for us. I'm alittle aggravated, as we are a family (not bringing non family members) But my youngest is over the age of 5 (6), so I have to pay an extra $8 per night.

I've camped at a couple other campgrounds that charge for more than 4, but they've always waived it since they are all my kids.

Definitely could not go here for a week, it's like paying resort area/ beach prices. However the activities and themes - the kids will love!


----------



## ee4308

mom30075 said:


> Yea, I need all the discount I can get. It's almost $40 per night for us. I'm alittle aggravated, as we are a family (not bringing non family members) But my youngest is over the age of 5 (6), so I have to pay an extra $8 per night.
> 
> I've camped at a couple other campgrounds that charge for more than 4, but they've always waived it since they are all my kids.
> 
> Definitely could not go here for a week, it's like paying resort area/ beach prices. However the activities and themes - the kids will love!
> [snapback]70997[/snapback]​


mom30075,

I don't blame you mom.







I find that to be excessive for sure.







Do other resorts/parks charge for over a certain number in the family?







All this is new to me.


----------



## tdvffjohn

Way to many campgrounds are charging extra for any kids. They say a family of two and I say a family does not begin until you have kids. In NJ area the charge for one night can be 38.00 for hook ups and 8 dollars each over two adults. Thats 54.00 a night. I tell them they can leave it empty as I will not be coming.

It is cheaper to camp on the beach in Myrtle Beach than it is in NJ with nothing to see in the area.

Now I see the campground I have been going to in Carlilse Pa when I go to the car and truck shows added 3 dollars a night with a two night minimum to show weekends. Instead of camping for one night and spending 2 days at a show, I will leave the camper home and make it a one day venture.

I can t change much but if I have a choice I will tell them that the extra charge for at least one kid is why I will go elsewhere. I know they have costs but I also believe you make more money with a lot of campers at a reasonable price than hardly a few campers at high charges.

Ok, I feel better now









John


----------



## campingnut18

Well only have 1 kid (as well as Dreamtimer), so put them on our site list. That is, keep them in your camper (just kidding). I really don't think they will be monitoring where who's who. Looks like it would all average out anyway. Hate to be dishonest but I'm not sure I would tell them about the extra - esp'ly if they were mine! <shame on me>









Carmen


----------



## zoomzoom8

Crawfish said:


> The Capt never told us about reserving certain site's but when we made our reservation he asked us if there was any certain site we wanted. He pulled up all the reservations for our rally and told us the first two site's, #58 and #60, were already taken. His DW does all the reservations so maybe they are getting there wires crossed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Leon
> [snapback]70923[/snapback]​


emailed Helen this am, I am the one in 60, and Mr. Patrick? is next to me. more notes from Helen:

I have 9 reservations at this time that includes yours. 
Sites 58,60,64,66,68,70,72,76,78 are taken. The sites are next to each other & run even numbers except for the last one. B 64 takes a smaller trailer up to 26 feet. I had to put the smallest trailer in that site. This means I have 62, 74, 79 left and of course we have regular sites right across from these that are empty. I hope this answered your question. If there is anything else I can do please let me know.
Thanks
Helen


----------



## ee4308

I also notice the rates go up on "Race Weekend", as do most all other places of lodging across the country that have major sporting events near by. Some will double or even triple the regular rates on those special weekends.







I never have been able to determine any other reason for the incerase in prices other than "greed for the almighty dollar".







Just my $.02 cents worth.


----------



## ee4308

campingnut18 said:


> Hate to be dishonest but I'm not sure I would tell them about the extra - esp'ly if they were mine! <shame on me>
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Carmen
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [snapback]71025[/snapback]​


I fully agree.


----------



## tdvffjohn

The problem with that is a lot of places have someone at the entrance counting people in cars and wuld you put your kid in the camper 2 miles away and consider it safe.

JOhn


----------



## mom30075

campingnut18 said:


> Well only have 1 kid (as well as Dreamtimer), so put them on our site list. That is, keep them in your camper (just kidding). I really don't think they will be monitoring where who's who. Looks like it would all average out anyway. Hate to be dishonest but I'm not sure I would tell them about the extra - esp'ly if they were mine! <shame on me>
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Carmen
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [snapback]71025[/snapback]​


Yea, thought about that, but couldn't let my kids hear it and since they are older now, they would definitely hear about it. Tempted at Disney too, cause seems Disney thinks your 10 yr old is an adult for some reason.
But for those w/ 1 kid or no kids, you should ask where's your $8 discount, since those of us with 3 kids pay an extra $8.


----------



## Crawfish

Good job zoomzoom. I know we will fill up the waterfront for sure. The site's across from waterfront are nice site's also, so if we need them, and I am pretty sure we will, there should be no problem. There are about 12 site's across from waterfront.

I am adding tonka. I am pretty sure they will come.

e4308 - #66
zoomzoom8
crawfish - #68
kjdj
campingnut18
amanda lou
reverie
devildog??
Dreamtimers
mom30075
BenandTina
Outbackgeorgia??
oshields??
tonka??

As for the charges, I think all these parks are getting in line with hotels that charge extra for extra people. I can understand the hotels doing it because you are renting a room, but for an RV park you are renting a space. You are bringing your own room. I don't thinks it is right for them to charge extra for how big the family is. Logan's Landing is advertised as a family campground so they should charge one price for a family. Just my .02 cents worth.

Leon


----------



## Reverie

What a crock. I guess I could see charging if you were bringing kids that weren't family members but a "per person" charge sounds dumb.

Reverie


----------



## tonka

Hey guys or gals,
The DW,dogs and I have a spot reserved and will arrive on may 5 and stay until the 8th or 9th depending on the weather.I hate to travel on sunday,too many cars on the road.We hope to see you there,dave action


----------



## ee4308

tonka said:


> Hey guys or gals,
> The DW,dogs and I have a spot reserved and will arrive on may 5 and stay until the 8th or 9th depending on the weather.I hate to travel on sunday,too many cars on the road.We hope to see you there,dave action
> [snapback]71058[/snapback]​


Thats great Dave. sunny We ought to shoot for at least 20.







Don't think it would be that much trouble to get 6 more.


----------



## zoomzoom8

ee4308 said:


> tonka said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey guys or gals,
> The DW,dogs and I have a spot reserved and will arrive on may 5 and stay until the 8th or 9th depending on the weather.I hate to travel on sunday,too many cars on the road.We hope to see you there,dave action
> [snapback]71058[/snapback]​
> 
> 
> 
> Thats great Dave. sunny We ought to shoot for at least 20.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don't think it would be that much trouble to get 6 more.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [snapback]71062[/snapback]​
Click to expand...

See post #81. According to Helene, before Tonka just chimed in she had 9 reservations...okay....who hasn't called yet?

e4308 - #66
zoomzoom8 - #60
crawfish - #68
kjdj
campingnut18
amanda lou
reverie
tonka
Dreamtimers
mom30075
BenandTina
Outbackgeorgia??
oshields??
devildog??


----------



## Crawfish

No more "??" for tonka. WOOHOO it's going to be a great rally.

e4308 - #66
zoomzoom8
crawfish - #68
kjdj
campingnut18
amanda lou
reverie
devildog??
Dreamtimers
mom30075
BenandTina
Outbackgeorgia??
oshields??
tonka

Leon


----------



## campingnut18

YOU PEOPLE HAVE BEEN BUSY WITH RESERVATIONS...
glad to see we have a few more people jump in.
i justed booked site 79 next to dave and nick. 
for some reason they wanted to be next to me...








i hope you dont mind (THE WIFE SNORES).
















i was holding off on my reservation until i met helen at the camping show in two weeks. almost missed out on a lake front site.








helen put me in a prime site for fishing.
said they almost jump on your pole at that site.. we'll see..

see you guy's soon, lamar


----------



## zoomzoom8

So.......we have:

amanda lou - #58
zoomzoom8 - #60
e4308 - #66
crawfish - #68
kjdj
reverie
tonka
Dreamtimers
mom30075
BenandTina
campingnut18 - #79
Outbackgeorgia??
oshields??
devildog??


----------



## Crawfish

campingnut18 said:


> i was holding off on my reservation until i met helen at the camping show in two weeks.
> [snapback]71137[/snapback]​


What camping show is that Lamar?







If it isn't to far of a drive, I might would like to attend.









Leon


----------



## campingnut18

its the atlanta camping and rv show 1/26-29/06 its about 5 miles from atl airport.
would love to meet you at the show. 
i may call you guys this weekend...

i have site 79.. not sure how the numbers run...
but,tonka and reverie are on both sides of me.
dreamtimer is on 62 i think. 64 still open.
but helen told me we could swap sites if we wanted too. they dont care as long as were ok with it. 
all i want is a water site,cold drink, lots of great food,
donna's (VERY GOOD) gorilla bread, and lots of rest..

OH YEAH, I GUESS THE REST WILL COME WHEN I DIE..
















LAMAR...


----------



## BenandTina

According to Helen, we have #70. She said it's "the best" site.
BenandTina


----------



## Crawfish

campingnut18 site 79 is the one on the end so reverie and tonka has 76 and 78 I guess.







That is a good site Ben and Tina.









amanda lou - #58
zoomzoom8 - #60
e4308 - #66
crawfish - #68
kjdj - #72
reverie - #78
tonka - #76
Dreamtimers - #62
mom30075 - #74
BenandTina - #70
campingnut18 - #79
Outbackgeorgia??
oshields??
devildog??

If there is one wrong, because I am guessing on two or three of them







, just correct it.
This just leaves just one more waterfront, site #64. The rest will be right across the road from the waterfront.

Leon


----------



## Reverie

Crawfish said:


> campingnut18 site 79 is the one on the end so reverie and tonka has 76 and 78 I guess.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That is a good site Ben and Tina.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> amanda lou - #58
> zoomzoom8 - #60
> e4308 - #66
> crawfish - #68
> kjdj - #72
> reverie - #78
> tonka - #76
> Dreamtimers - #62
> mom30075 - #74
> BenandTina - #70
> campingnut18 - #79
> Outbackgeorgia??
> oshields??
> devildog??
> 
> If there is one wrong, because I am guessing on two or three of them
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , just correct it.
> This just leaves just one more waterfront, site #64. The rest will be right across the road from the waterfront.
> 
> Leon
> [snapback]71312[/snapback]​


In understand I am next to CampingNut so I'm not sure which site is mine. Good news. Mrs. Reverie has consented to drive over and pull our boat so everyone can ride on our rocketship...

Reverie


----------



## tonka

campingnut18 said:


> YOU PEOPLE HAVE BEEN BUSY WITH RESERVATIONS...
> glad to see we have a few more people jump in.
> i justed booked site 79 next to dave and nick.
> for some reason they wanted to be next to me...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i hope you dont mind (THE WIFE SNORES).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> see you guy's soon, lamar
> [snapback]71137[/snapback]​


We want next to your site cause' you and Carmen cook a MEAN breakfast!!







Y'all pulled out all the stops at the Fall Rally!

Can't wait to see everyone there. action

Julie (Mrs. Tonka)


----------



## zoomzoom8

BenandTina said:


> According to Helen, we have #70. She said it's "the best" site.
> BenandTina
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [snapback]71285[/snapback]​


How funny







.....from Helen's email to me......

"I looked yours up and you are on site B 60. It's "the best" site on the lake front and we have you next to Mr. Patrick."

I'd imagine that all of the lakefront sites are "the best"


----------



## Crawfish

campingnut18,

You will need to move to site #78 inorder to get tonka and Reverie on each side of you. But we can sort all this out when we get there.

May can not get here soon enough for me.









zoomzoom I think you are right, all the waterfront are the best.









Leon


----------



## ee4308

zoomzoom8 said:


> I'd imagine that all of the lakefront sites are "the best"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [snapback]71433[/snapback]​


Sounds like the non-lakefront sites are about to start being "the best" sites. lol


----------



## campingnut18

tonka...

hi julie, the breakfast is always a great hit.
i think we should do it again that saturday.
i'm trying to come up with a data base that people 
can add what they are thinking about bringing.
that way we all dont bring the same things.

also if ANYONE wants to be added to the cell phone list, email me this week.
i have about 6 people so far. i will try and get that out by friday.
i will only share that with the ones who want on it.

thanks, lamar action


----------



## ee4308

Reverie said:


> Outbackgeorgia??
> oshields??
> devildog??
> 
> [snapback]71329[/snapback]​


Anyone know if these Outbackers have made reservations yet, and if so what site number they have?







In previous post, all 3 have indicated they wanted to go.


----------



## campingnut18

reverie is checking on the oshields.....
outbackgeorgia has reservations, dont know the site # i will email him...
not sure about devildog at all..

whats the best time to call you or crawfish on your cell phone??

lamar...


----------



## Devildog

campingnut18 said:


> not sure about devildog at all..
> 
> lamar...
> [snapback]72102[/snapback]​


Sorry guys, I am still up in the air as of right now, I am not sure if that date is going to work for me or not, I hope to know toward the end of the month or first of next month, hope they still have room if we can...!


----------



## oshields

Hi,

We registered and received confirmation today for the May 5th trip. I think we got the last lake front site. I'm not sure which one. Does anyone know how far it is to the playground and beach? Looking forward to the trip.

Is anyone up for a trip the weekend of March 17th? Katie is out of school that day and it's St. Patty's weekend.


----------



## campingnut18

WOW, THE OSHIELDS ARE GOING....















glad to see you guys are in.

im not sure about the beach/playground.
kim i think tommy is big enough now to play on his own...








but i will check with them next weekend and ask about it.
as for march, let us know where you plan to go. we are open for any weekend in march and most in april.

we do have a week in february planned for the BIG MOUSE.
camping at disney for a week.. i cant wait..

lamar.. action


----------



## zoomzoom8

Looking at the campsite map, it looks like the playground is right across the lake from us.


----------



## campingnut18

AmandaLou- Shari or Tim could tell us about the playground I know. Are you guys still out there?

... And, it's probably still too early to plan but I think we would be up for doing the pancake breakfast again maybe on Saturday this time. Might need to get some people to bring any extra electric skillets and waffle irons tho. (Tommy, the crazy electrician will have to monitor our electricity usage tho - don't want to blow out any fuses) hehe!









Carmen


----------



## Reverie

If the playground is across the lake from us I'm thankful my kids can swim! Usually they just ride their bikes to the playground but the bikes don't do very well in the water...

Reverie


----------



## zoomzoom8

okay, I'll start...

I'll bring 5lbs of sausage links for the big Saturday breakfast......that's around 50-70 links....is that enough?


----------



## campingnut18

wow zoomzoom,
i think that's plenty.
we are going to try and make a data base for these.
looks like i will eat way too much again...









hey reverie ,
if i fall in the lake after eating that big breakfast, please pull me out...


----------



## Devildog

campingnut18 said:


> WOW, THE OSHIELDS ARE GOING....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> glad to see you guys are in.
> 
> we do have a week in february planned for the BIG MOUSE.
> camping at disney for a week.. i cant wait..
> 
> lamar.. action
> [snapback]72235[/snapback]​


What week are you all going to the Mouse Lamar? We will be down there Feb. 20-Feb.25, but unfortunately not camping.

Let me know if you are there then and we will stop by to see the setup...


----------



## Reverie

campingnut18 said:


> wow zoomzoom,
> i think that's plenty.
> we are going to try and make a data base for these.
> looks like i will eat way too much again...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hey reverie ,
> if i fall in the lake after eating that big breakfast, please pull me out...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [snapback]72254[/snapback]​


You had better tie a bobber to your butt because if you eat that many links you will have about zero bouancy.

Reverie


----------



## campingnut18

devildog, we are going that same week.....








you have to stop by and say hi..
i sent you an e-mail..

i wasn't planning on eatting them all..















i guess i best watch what i eat, they dont make a bobber that big...


----------



## amanda lou

Hello Everyone,
looks like a really great rally is on the way. To answer the playground question, it is across the lake at the top of the hill. All is within sight of your camp site. I for one feel the breakfast is a must, I will bring something, just let me know what we need. From the looks of things we are going to have alot of Outbackers







, and Tommy







, just kidding Tommy, you know we love ya. Just wish it would hurry up and get here. FYI, there is a Wal-Mart when you exit 20 into Pell City, if you need something, thats it. There is a small store I beleive is called Bama Beverage on CR-207 (stemley rd). This is where you turn to get to Logans, it is a two way road and could be difficult to turn around if you miss it. The campground sells and delivers firewood, pizza, etc. If you want it, and the camp store doesnt have it, I am sure Jerry or Helen will get it. Well enough rambling for now, just makes me wish I was already there.


----------



## Crawfish

campingnut18 said:


> Might need to get some people to bring any extra electric skillets and waffle irons tho. (Tommy, the crazy electrician will have to monitor our electricity usage tho - don't want to blow out any fuses) hehe!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Carmen
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [snapback]72241[/snapback]​


I am planning on bringing an electric skillet, 14"X18", and anything else yall need me to bring. Zoomzoom you must really love sausage. That might be enough for the whole camp.







just kidding. I can bring some bacon or eggs or what ever. Just let me know.

I can see how, May is not going to get here quick enough. Can't wait.

Leon


----------



## outbackgeorgia

OK,

We're in at site B75 (right now for Sat-Sun only).
If we can free up Friday we will be there.









Outbackgeorgia


----------



## zoomzoom8

So.......we have:

amanda lou - #58
zoomzoom8 - #60
Dreamtimers - #62
e4308 - #66
crawfish - #68
BenandTina - #70
kjdj - #72
mom30075 - #74
Outbackgeorgia - #75
tonka - #76
reverie - #78
campingnut18 - #79
oshields -#64 ??

devildog??


----------



## ee4308

outbackgeorgia said:


> OK,
> 
> We're in at site B75 (right now for Sat-Sun only).
> If we can free up Friday we will be there.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Outbackgeorgia
> [snapback]72498[/snapback]​


Glad to see you have it locked in. sunny Hope you can make Friday also.


----------



## zoomzoom8

oops...I saw that....corrected....


----------



## kjdj

zoomzoom8 said:


> So.......we have:
> 
> amanda lou - #58
> zoomzoom8 - #60
> Dreamtimers - #62
> e4308 - #66
> crawfish - #68
> BenandTina - #70
> kjdj - #72
> mom30075 - #74
> Outbackgeorgia - #75
> tonka - #76
> reverie - #78
> campingnut18 - #79
> oshields -#64 ??
> 
> devildog??
> [snapback]72501[/snapback]​


Lets play musical sites.









At the request of Ms. Helen at the campground she moved KJDJ to #62. O'Shields will be in #74 next to Nick.

It's going to look cool with all the OB's lined up along the lake.
The Outbackers will be the big dogs that weekend.


----------



## zoomzoom8

i'm confused...







which is nothing new... but what is to happen to dreamtimers that's in # 62 now???


----------



## Crawfish

I don't know, but just guessing I would say Dreamtimers will be in #64 and mom30075 will move to #72.









Leon


----------



## campingnut18

i give up, 
i'll take whats left....


----------



## zoomzoom8

So........

amanda lou - #58
zoomzoom8 - #60
kjdj - #62
Dreamtimers - #64
e4308 - #66
crawfish - #68
BenandTina - #70
mom30075 - #72
oshields -#74
Outbackgeorgia - #75
tonka - #76
reverie - #78
campingnut18 - #79


----------



## zoomzoom8

okay boys and girls...we need at least one more to get us off of this "13" number......not that it spooks me or anything.......


----------



## zoomzoom8

kjdj said:


> The Outbackers will be the big dogs that weekend.
> [snapback]72718[/snapback]​


We're always the big dogs!!!


----------



## Crawfish

zoomzoom8,

I know what you mean by that number "13".







I am hopeing devildog will be number 14.









Leon


----------



## ee4308

Crawfish said:


> I don't know, but just guessing I would say Dreamtimers will be in #64 and mom30075 will move to #72.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Leon
> [snapback]72724[/snapback]​


I think #64 is the shortest site, best I remember.


----------



## Dreamtimers

ee4308 said:


> Crawfish said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know, but just guessing I would say Dreamtimers will be in #64 and mom30075 will move to #72.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Leon
> [snapback]72724[/snapback]​
> 
> 
> 
> I think #64 is the shortest site, best I remember.
> [snapback]72793[/snapback]​
Click to expand...

Well if it's to short... Will someone loan me a spot close by to park my TV.
















Dreamtimers


----------



## Dreamtimers

zoomzoom8 said:


> kjdj said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Outbackers will be the big dogs that weekend.
> [snapback]72718[/snapback]​
> 
> 
> 
> We're always the big dogs!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [snapback]72743[/snapback]​
Click to expand...

We may not always be the biggest dogs, but I feel were the 'Best In Show' anytime!

Dreamtimers


----------



## ee4308

Dreamtimers,

If you end up on #64 here is a pic of it. Also, good neighbor on #66 beside you. lol

 Site#64


----------



## old_tidefan

Just reserved site B-73 for the trip!!








We are looking forward to it. The lady at Logan's Landing said that I was the 14th person to confirm for the weekend.

One request......No laughing at the new guy if he's got wires crossed, tanks overflowing, or seems to be looking somwehat confused









See you all there.


----------



## Crawfish

tidefan said:


> One request......No laughing at the new guy if he's got wires crossed, tanks overflowing, or seems to be looking somwehat confused
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> See you all there.
> [snapback]73123[/snapback]​


Don't worry about that tidefan, because I will be in that same group.







I am new to all this myself. As you, this is my first rally, so I know me and you will be learning alot while we are there. shy Welcome aboard and looking forward to meeting you and everyone else.









Leon


----------



## zoomzoom8

tidefan said:


> Just reserved site B-73 for the trip!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We are looking forward to it. The lady at Logan's Landing said that I was the 14th person to confirm for the weekend.
> 
> One request......No laughing at the new guy if he's got wires crossed, tanks overflowing, or seems to be looking somwehat confused
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> See you all there.
> [snapback]73123[/snapback]​


SWEET! WELCOME!!


----------



## Crawfish

And now it is,

amanda lou - #58
zoomzoom8 - #60
kjdj - #62
Dreamtimers - #64
e4308 - #66
crawfish - #68
BenandTina - #70
mom30075 - #72
tidefan - #73
oshields -#74
Outbackgeorgia - #75
tonka - #76
reverie - #78
campingnut18 - #79

Come on devildog and jump in. We need at least 15.

Leon


----------



## Reverie

I promise you we won't laugh. Especially since we have all done those things. If it had not been for the quick thinking of people like CampingNut, O'Shields and Dreamtimers my trailer would have been missing the awning. I was pulling out of my site and COMPLETELY forgot about a tree on the right side. I was so concious of the trees on the left I just lost track. They were running up and waving their arms to get my attention.









The moral of this story is we are ALL prone to making errors. I promise you I won't laugh and I doubt anyone else will. It would just make them that much more vulnerable when we notice them screwing something up.

Reverie


----------



## ee4308

tidefan said:


> Just reserved site B-73 for the trip!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We are looking forward to it. The lady at Logan's Landing said that I was the 14th person to confirm for the weekend.
> 
> One request......No laughing at the new guy if he's got wires crossed, tanks overflowing, or seems to be looking somwehat confused
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> See you all there.
> [snapback]73123[/snapback]​


tidefan,

Glad to see you locked in. sunny If they start laughing at you, it will be because they are letting me and the Crawfish rest. We are both "new" also. That is one reason we decided to go up a day early, where we could try and get set up without looking so foolish in front of the others.







Sounds like we all could pass a few good stories around while enjoying a camp fire. Looking forward to the trip.


----------



## old_tidefan

It's gonna be a good time. I may look at coming in Thursday too if possible. I had a lot of vacation time vanish at the end of last year and I plan not to let that repeat itself! You know of anyone else slipping in early?


----------



## ee4308

tidefan said:


> It's gonna be a good time. I may look at coming in Thursday too if possible. I had a lot of vacation time vanish at the end of last year and I plan not to let that repeat itself! You know of anyone else slipping in early?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [snapback]73205[/snapback]​


That will be even better.







Come on early and we can at least laugh at each other.







lol I think reverie was gonna try and come early and I think another one on two mentioned they might in some of the earlier post.







Yeah, don't loose any vacation time. Can't think of a better way to spend it. Wish we were leaving tomorrow.


----------



## campingnut18

welcome tidefan...
looks like this will be our biggest rally yet.
as most have said , we wont laugh at you.
we have all been there. and at times still do things we should know better.
we will be one of those coming up on thursday afternoon.
i want to get an extra day to RELAX...
if you want to use up some of that vacation. check out our week long rally in destin fl.

cant wait to rally a whole week. who knows what trouble reverie and i will get into in just a short week.
















email us any questions you have. we will have lots more info as we get closer.

thanks, lamar


----------



## ee4308

campingnut18 said:


> looks like this will be our biggest rally yet.
> 
> thanks, lamar
> [snapback]73238[/snapback]​


Looks like we have well qualified for that 10% discount, and then some. Hope we have several more to sign on. *OUTBACK COUNTRY AT LOGAN"S LANDING!!*


----------



## ee4308

*BUMP!!*


----------



## Devildog

I am still up in the air right now ladies and gents, we are doing a trip to the Mouse next month(not camping), and then I might be out of town the weekend before the rally, which will throw me off of going that next weekend. Let you know ASAP...


----------



## ee4308

Devildog said:


> I am still up in the air right now ladies and gents, we are doing a trip to the Mouse next month(not camping), and then I might be out of town the weekend before the rally, which will throw me off of going that next weekend. Let you know ASAP...
> [snapback]73555[/snapback]​


Barry,

Thanks for the update. We are still pulling for you to be able to make the rally. Hope everything works out.


----------



## PDX_Doug

Man!

It looks like we have some great rallies building! This should prove to be a banner summer for Outbackers the world over!









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## ee4308

Doug,

It sure does. sunny Looks like Outbackers all over the country are ready to rally. I know I can't hardly wait.


----------



## zoomzoom8

okay boys and girls...surely we can pull off a better showing than the Niagara Fall's Area Rally....they are ahead of us by two with four more maybe's..........get those reservations in!!!

so far we have:

amanda lou - #58
zoomzoom8 - #60
kjdj - #62
Dreamtimers - #64
e4308 - #66
crawfish - #68
BenandTina - #70
mom30075 - #72
tidefan - #73
oshields -#74
Outbackgeorgia - #75
tonka - #76
reverie - #78
campingnut18 - #79

I need some help......I am trying to get together some real numbers for us to plan with. Can you folks please pm me info for:

-How many in your party?
-# of adults and names
-# of children, their ages and names (first only)
-# of animals (DW's, you can't include your DH) and names
-let me know if Helen or anyone has moved you to a different spot other than above
-the day you plan on arriving/departing

I'm sure I'll think of more, but this will give me a starting place.....


----------



## ee4308

zoomzoom8 said:


> okay boys and girls...surely we can pull off a better showing than the Niagara Fall's Area Rally....they are ahead of us by two with four more maybe's..........get those reservations in!!!
> 
> so far we have:
> 
> amanda lou - #58
> zoomzoom8 - #60
> kjdj - #62
> Dreamtimers - #64
> e4308 - #66
> crawfish - #68
> BenandTina - #70
> mom30075 - #72
> tidefan - #73
> oshields -#74
> Outbackgeorgia - #75
> tonka - #76
> reverie - #78
> campingnut18 - #79
> 
> I need some help......I am trying to get together some real numbers for us to plan with. Can you folks please pm me info for:
> 
> -How many in your party?
> -# of adults and names
> -# of children, their ages and names (first only)
> -# of animals (DW's, you can't include your DH) and names
> -let me know if Helen or anyone has moved you to a different spot other than above
> -the day you plan on arriving/departing
> 
> I'm sure I'll think of more, but this will give me a starting place.....
> [snapback]73656[/snapback]​


Zoom,

Outstand job with the information!!







I know everyone will appreciate this for sure. Forgot to tell you on the PM, I will be arrive 4May and depart 7May. Thanks for the great job!







Hate to ride a "free horse", but, any chance of doing the same for the Topsail Rally?


----------



## Reverie

2 Adults (Nick and KD)
2 Children (Brooke/8, Steven/5)
1 Very Old Dachsaund (if he lasts that long)

We plan to arrive on Friday but might move it up a day to Thursday if I can figure out a way to get away with it.

Since it is going to be a pirate themed weekend we could sit around drinking rum from tankards, wearing eye-patches and shouting "Aargh". I wonder if I can talk KD into fetching me drinks a letting me call her "Wench".

Reverie


----------



## tonka

Reverie said:


> 2 Adults (Nick and KD)
> 2 Children (Brooke/8, Steven/5)
> 1 Very Old Dachsaund (if he lasts that long)
> 
> We plan to arrive on Friday but might move it up a day to Thursday if I can figure out a way to get away with it.
> 
> Since it is going to be a pirate themed weekend we could sit around drinking rum from tankards, wearing eye-patches and shouting "Aargh". I wonder if I can talk KD into fetching me drinks a letting me call her "Wench".
> 
> Reverie
> [snapback]73714[/snapback]​


OK Reverie here's a website you'll need to get your pirate "stuff".

If you're really thinking KD will let you call her "Wench", you're much, much braver than Dave!!









http://www.costumecraze.com/Traditional-Co...e-Costumes.html

Can't wait until May!!
Julie (Mrs. Tonka)


----------



## ee4308

Mrs. Tonka,

Looks like Reverie would be able to find most anything on that site.


----------



## Crawfish

Maybe this can help everybody see where they are.










I know what will happen if I asked DW to bring me drinks and call her wench. She would make me walk the plank.









Leon


----------



## ee4308

Crawfish,

Good job putting names to the site number.







Looks great.


----------



## old_tidefan

Thanks for posting names to the sites Crawfish.

I am in 75 which is across from the water which is good. I will ask all Outbackers on the lake side to do all they can to slow down (no need to try to stop) my 3 year old son (110% boy) from doing cannonballs







.

All help appreciated


----------



## outbackgeorgia

tidefan,

Hope you bring your dog, Bianca needs a playmate!

Outbackgeorgia


----------



## Fire44

Anyone driving down that road will think that the Outbackers have taken over the campground.

Gary


----------



## outbackgeorgia

We'll own the waterfront at least

Outbackgeorgia


----------



## Reverie

I want to point out that I was only speculating about Mrs. Reverie fetching me drinks and letting me call her "Wench". It is most more likely she will have me fetching. I draw the line at me dressing like a "wench" shy

Reverie


----------



## campingnut18

it was nice knowing you nick..... action action 
once kd read this you've had it...

so let hope kd wont read this until next week.
i still want you to make the rv show.
i see you were trying to back out of what you said... hope it works..









if she reads this ... i guess i'll have two EXTRA passes to the rv show on saturday.

zoomzoom great job keeping us updated..

tidefan, i'll be the one doing cannonball's with your son. so dont worry about him..
i'll be the easy one to spot. i'll have the very large bobber on my @@@@
because of eatting so much of the sausage zoomzoom is bringing
for that morning..

lamar...


----------



## zoomzoom8

Thanks for all of the quick replies folks. I have heard from everyone but:

amandalou
kjdj
dreamtimers
mom30075
oshields
outbackgeorgia
campingnut

I have pulled what info i could from their signature but it's some of those are pretty general.


----------



## ee4308

tidefan said:


> Thanks for posting names to the sites Crawfish.
> 
> I am in 75 which is across from the water which is good.
> 
> [snapback]73736[/snapback]​


tidefan,

Are you in #73 or #75?


----------



## zoomzoom8

Okay boys and girls, at this link* (bookmark it!)*:

OutBackers SE Spring Rally Logan's Landing 05/06

I have all of the info I have gathered so far for this event in one neat and tidy little place. It is IE and Firefox friendly.

Because of my paranoid, over protective side concerning the ever present issues of identity theft and privacy, I have set this up with a username and password that I will PM to all of the folks that have sent me info. I am doing this while at work so be patient, I will PM you soon.

As more info comes in to me, I will update.

Enjoy!


----------



## Crawfish

Great job on the web site Gordon.









Put me down to bring large electric griddle, eggs, and some pancake mix, and anything else, for the Saturday breadfast.

Would it be wrong of me to email some of the Outbackers, who has not signed up, in our area and invite them to the rallies?









Leon


----------



## campingnut18

how do you think the southeast group got so large























lamar


----------



## zoomzoom8

Crawfish said:


> Would it be wrong of me to email some of the Outbackers, who has not signed up, in our area and invite them to the rallies?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Leon
> [snapback]73841[/snapback]​


Wrong? What would be wrong with that? We need at least 20 more.....


----------



## old_tidefan

ee4308 said:


> tidefan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for posting names to the sites Crawfish.
> 
> I am in 75 which is across from the water which is good.Â
> 
> [snapback]73736[/snapback]​
> 
> 
> 
> tidefan,
> 
> Are you in #73 or #75?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [snapback]73818[/snapback]​
Click to expand...

Nice catch....I am in 73, but the zone defense from the water will still be needed from the lakesiders


----------



## ee4308

tidefan said:


> ee4308 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tidefan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for posting names to the sites Crawfish.
> 
> I am in 75 which is across from the water which is good.Â Â
> 
> [snapback]73736[/snapback]​
> 
> 
> 
> tidefan,
> 
> Are you in #73 or #75?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [snapback]73818[/snapback]​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nice catch....I am in 73, but the zone defense from the water will still be needed from the lakesiders
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [snapback]73873[/snapback]​
Click to expand...

LOL, not to worry. We will net AJ if he looks like he is going to get to close to the water.


----------



## Reverie

Does anyone know if they have a field big enough to play softball? If not could we play touch football? Just a thought. We could divide up teams by trailer length, odd/even site numbers, Outbackers vs Other Brands (which would be all of us versus Tommy O'Shields. Teach him not to buy an Outback







). Kids vs Parents. Husbands vs Wives.

Oooorrrrr....

We could just sit around drinking adult beverages and talking about what great sportsman (and woman) we were back in the day.

Reverie


----------



## old_tidefan

Are there any pickers and grinners in the group?


----------



## ee4308

tidefan said:


> Are there any pickers and grinners in the group?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [snapback]73919[/snapback]​


No picker here, but I love to grin while some others are picking. Just noticed TNFiddler made a post about leaving his wd hitch on all the time. Don't know if his name implies he can pick or not. Gave him an invite, so we shall see. Are you a picker, or just a grinner like me?


----------



## Crawfish

Reverie said:


> Does anyone know if they have a field big enough to play softball? If not could we play touch football?
> 
> Oooorrrr......
> 
> We could just sit around drinking adult beverages and talking about what great sportsman (and woman) we were back in the day.
> 
> Reverie
> [snapback]73914[/snapback]​


According to the map there is a fairgrounds area there. I don't know how big it is. Me and ee4308 did not see it when we visited.

And I like the oooorrrr.... also.

Leon


----------



## campingnut18

Hey guys (it's the wife):

I know it's still really early but it's my lunch time and I'm hungry. Don't forget that we usually plan for a Rally potluck dinner. I've been thinking about this and wondered what you guys thought about to keep it simple like each family bringing hamburgers, or hot dogs, or chicken (enough for your family) and throw in all in together. Along with a side dish or dessert. 









At the last Rally, there were only 8 families and there was SO MUCH food. It was awesome 'cause you know these SE Outbackers know how to cook but a lot of food probably went to waste. We don't want any one family bringing the bulk of it. That's just not fair. And, it's kinda fun to share, no? What do you think? Feedback?

Carmen









p.s. We bought some cheap skull bandanas to be like pirates? Anyone else playing?


----------



## ee4308

campingnut18 said:


> Hey guys (it's the wife):
> 
> I know it's still really early but it's my lunch time and I'm hungry. Don't forget that we usually plan for a Rally potluck dinner. I've been thinking about this and wondered what you guys thought about to keep it simple like each family bringing hamburgers, or hot dogs, or chicken (enough for your family) and throw in all in together. Along with a side dish or dessert.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> At the last Rally, there were only 8 families and there was SO MUCH food. It was awesome 'cause you know these SE Outbackers know how to cook but a lot of food probably went to waste. We don't want any one family bringing the bulk of it. That's just not fair. And, it's kinda fun to share, no? What do you think? Feedback?
> 
> Carmen
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> p.s. We bought some cheap skull bandanas to be like pirates? Anyone else playing?
> [snapback]74095[/snapback]​


Carmen,

Good idea on the hamburgers and hotdogs, I think. sunny Me and the Crawfish look enough like a thug that we probably won't need any costume items. lol


----------



## ee4308

Any one else with comments on Carmen's post for the Hamburgers/Hotdogs? Guess we need some input from others.


----------



## kjdj

We're hip to it! We were pirates for Holloween remember?








How can we do a sign-up list?
I'ts Corey's Birthday we're bringing a full sheet cake. Dig IN!


----------



## ee4308

kjdj said:


> We're hip to it! We were pirates for Holloween remember?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How can we do a sign-up list?
> I'ts Corey's Birthday we're bringing a full sheet cake. Dig IN!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [snapback]74556[/snapback]​


Maybe Carmen and some other of you lady outbackers will take charge of a sign-up list and get the info to zoom to be posted.







Just my $.02 cents worth.


----------



## mom30075

Hamburgers/ hotdogs sounds perfect and easy. Would the plan be to grill at a central location and have 4 Dads do the grilling? We only carry a very small tiny grill, so our grill would not help too much. Anyone usually carry a larger one or does the campground have central location w/ a bigger grill?

I like to bring Crock pot MAc & Cheese, plus brownies.
donna


----------



## kjdj

We've got desert covered.
See previous posts


----------



## mom30075

Good news

I saw the guy from Logan's landing at the RV show here in Atlanta and told him I was coming with the OUtbackers in May. I politely explained I was a little disappointed in having to pay $8/night for my 3rd child. I was used to State parks and COE campgrounds which allowed up to 6 people per reservation.

He said since several outbackers had one child or none, we could add our 3rd onto a outbacker family who was under 4 people. I thought that was very nice, so Carman need another kid in your trailer??? Just kidding, we'll just do it on paper and keep the kid in my trailer.
donna


----------



## Crawfish

Zoomzoom,

Put me down for 10lb hamburger meat and a grill for the pot luck. I can see now I will be putting on some more weight that weekend.







I guess DW will work it off of me when we get back with a long honey due list.









Leon


----------



## campingnut18

Maybe Carmen and some other of you lady outbackers will take charge of a sign-up list and get the info to zoom to be posted.







Just my $.02 cents worth.








[snapback]74617[/snapback]​[/quote]

I think the web link will take care of the signup - if only we could all make modifications (Nick?) Don't forget - we don't want any one family bringing the bulk of anything but we do need a good mix. Let's stay with the rule of thumb to bring a meat (hamburger, hot dog, chicken and a side dish or desert) I'm still thinking about Donna's mac'n cheese = awesome, as well as, the gorilla bread - which we've made twice now.

I will be the one at THIS rally with the beverage in hand with a big smile yapping. While the Fall rally was a blast, I really needed an extra day to rest. R&R is on order for me. We will bring our Coleman grill and the fire grill thing. For food, I'm sure we will bring some hamburger and hot dogs. Not sure of other ... yet. Maybe corn on the cob?? maybe a little chocolate something for desert.

Carmen


----------



## tonka

(DW Here):

The potluck was GREAT at the fall rally. Like the previous post though, WAY too much food.

We'll bring hot dogs/buns and probably some brauts, Dave loves







those. I think Dreamtimers brought some at the Fall Rally.

Also, thinking about sides like potato salad, and dessert (oreo cheesecake?).

If someone has started a list elsewhere that I may have missed, tell me and I'll post what we're bringing on there.

We went to Party City yesterday and picked up a few Pirate items. Still haven't bought the matching Wench outfits for Reverie and Tonka though.









Can't wait till May!! action

Julie (Mrs. Tonka)


----------



## ee4308

tonka said:


> and probably some brauts,
> 
> Julie (Mrs. Tonka)
> [snapback]74706[/snapback]​


What is this?


----------



## kjdj

mom30075 said:


> Good news
> 
> I saw the guy from Logan's landing at the RV show here in Atlanta and told him I was coming with the OUtbackers in May. I politely explained I was a little disappointed in having to pay $8/night for my 3rd child. I was used to State parks and COE campgrounds which allowed up to 6 people per reservation.
> 
> He said since several outbackers had one child or none, we could add our 3rd onto a outbacker family who was under 4 people. I thought that was very nice, so Carman need another kid in your trailer??? Just kidding, we'll just do it on paper and keep the kid in my trailer.
> donna
> [snapback]74668[/snapback]​


I have 4 kids. They did the same for us.
I can't wait to see which Outbacker gets my 2 spare kids!


----------



## kjdj

ee4308 said:


> tonka said:
> 
> 
> 
> Â and probably some brauts,Â
> 
> Julie (Mrs. Tonka)
> [snapback]74706[/snapback]​
> 
> 
> 
> What is this?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [snapback]74711[/snapback]​
Click to expand...

Brats maybe? Oh wait theTonka's have dogs. Not hotdogs. We have a hot dog! Now I'm confused!








Is it time to get off work yet? 50 min


----------



## campingnut18

its brautworths...

like hotdogs to us southerners..


----------



## tonka

campingnut18 said:


> its brautworths...
> 
> like hotdogs to us southerners..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [snapback]74733[/snapback]​


Yep, you get the prize campingnut18!!









Although our dogs can be major brats at times


----------



## ee4308

campingnut18 said:


> its brautworths...
> 
> like hotdogs to us southerners..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [snapback]74733[/snapback]​


uhh, that sounds like a pretty good ways from a hotdog. Looking forward to seeing what them things look like.


----------



## ee4308

tonka said:


> Although our dogs can be major brats at times
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [snapback]74797[/snapback]​


Bet the Fox terrior is a hand full.


----------



## tonka

ee4308 said:


> campingnut18 said:
> 
> 
> 
> its brautworths...
> 
> like hotdogs to us southerners..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Â
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [snapback]74733[/snapback]​
> 
> 
> 
> uhh, that sounds like a pretty good ways from a hotdog. Looking forward to seeing what them things look like.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [snapback]74802[/snapback]​
Click to expand...

Here's a Johnsonville Bratwurst site. At least you can see what they're like.

They are kinda like a hotdog, only bigger and "spicer", sort of like a Polish hotdog.

http://products.peapod.com/1435.html


----------



## ee4308

Here's a Johnsonville Bratwurst site. At least you can see what they're like.

They are kinda like a hotdog, only bigger and "spicer", sort of like a Polish hotdog.

http://products.peapod.com/1435.html
[snapback]74813[/snapback]​[/quote]

Ok, thanks for the link, know what you are talking about now. sunny Kinda like a "heavy duty" hot dog


----------



## Dreamtimers

tonka said:


> ee4308 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> campingnut18 said:
> 
> 
> 
> its brautworths...
> 
> like hotdogs to us southerners..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [snapback]74733[/snapback]​
> 
> 
> 
> uhh, that sounds like a pretty good ways from a hotdog. Looking forward to seeing what them things look like.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [snapback]74802[/snapback]​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Here's a Johnsonville Bratwurst site. At least you can see what they're like.
> 
> They are kinda like a hotdog, only bigger and "spicer", sort of like a Polish hotdog.
> 
> http://products.peapod.com/1435.html
> [snapback]74813[/snapback]​
Click to expand...

I think it's more like a German hotdog, but better grade filling and more course grind.
Best one's we've found come from Costco. They make thier own.

Dreamtimers


----------



## tonka

Dreamtimers said:


> [I think it's more like a German hotdog, but better grade filling and more course grind.
> Best one's we've found come from Costco. They make thier own.
> 
> Dreamtimers
> [snapback]74978[/snapback]​


ALL of Costco's meat, fish and chicken is da' bomb.









Dreamtimers, do you know if the Costco brand brats freeze well? And if you've frozen them, how well/long do they hold their quailty and tasted?


----------



## Reverie

Excuse me, but I do believe my dog qualifies as both a dog and a hotdog. He has never been a braut but he has been a brat from time to time.

Reverie


----------



## tonka

Reverie said:


> Excuse me, but I do believe my dog qualifies as both a dog and a hotdog. He has never been a braut but he has been a brat from time to time.
> 
> Reverie
> [snapback]75079[/snapback]​


Would he not also qualify as a "German" hotdog?


----------



## Dreamtimers

tonka said:


> ALL of Costco's meat, fish and chicken is da' bomb.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dreamtimers, do you know if the Costco brand brats freeze well? And if you've frozen them, how well/long do they hold their quailty and tasted?
> [snapback]75048[/snapback]​


We repackage into smaller packages and they freeze very well. I can't speak to the lifespan as none have ever stayed in long enough to go bad, the longest we ever kept any was over the winter until I could get out to grill them in the spring.



tonka said:


> Reverie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Excuse me, but I do believe my dog qualifies as both a dog and a hotdog. He has never been a braut but he has been a brat from time to time.
> 
> Reverie
> [snapback]75079[/snapback]​
> 
> 
> 
> Would he not also qualify as a "German" hotdog?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [snapback]75080[/snapback]​
Click to expand...

Yes! but how would he be with spicy mustard???

(prob. have a sweet taste from all the marshmellows at the last rally





















)

Dreamtimers


----------



## BenandTina

Who is making up the list so I can tell the DW what she needs to get?


----------



## Crawfish

Ben and Tina,

I think zoomzoom is keeping an eye on it for us. He has a web page he is keeping updated.

Leon


----------



## zoomzoom8

page 11 post number 165.

is the link to the page.....i think i emailed you the info to get in.

I am working on making this dynamic so that folks can update the stuff their on their own (not there yet....database needs to be set up), so for now I am just taking blurbs from the posts here and doing a copy/paste thing......


----------



## campingnut18

From a wife's perspective, I thought maybe I'd start with a category basics list and everyone can sign up for what they want to bring (remember, please only bring enough+ 1 or 2 to share for your family, we don't want to overdo it and waste like before).

Meat:
Hamburgers
Hot dogs/brauts

Sides:
potato salad
corn on the cob
Mac'n cheese
any specialty salad
chips
beans
green beans

Dessert:
Birthday cake
brownies
cake, cake
Chocolate!
pudding / cheesecake etc.

We can have more than one family bring the same dish but maybe limit it to 2-3. What do ya think? If anyone wants to add to the list or throw in your 2 cents, please do.

C-









p.s. Are we there yet? I'm ready to go camping! And, now we can't get into Disney Ft Wilderness. Appears that there's some Daytona 500 going on the week of 2/19.


----------



## zoomzoom8

Hi folks.... action

Two things with this post.....first.....BUMP.......

second...i have updated the info here:

OutBackers SE Spring Rally Logan's Landing 05/06

to include family info or items that folks are bring that they have pm'd me about or posted and I have added the line to include items folks may be bringing for the potluck dinner.


----------



## mom30075

I'm definitely bringing MAc & Cheese for POtluck

My husband is bringing Belgian waffle iron/ and mix for Breakfast

Decide later on the other stuff

Donna


----------



## zoomzoom8

mom30075 said:


> I'm definitely bringing MAc & Cheese for POtluck
> 
> My husband is bringing Belgian waffle iron/ and mix for Breakfast
> 
> Decide later on the other stuff
> 
> Donna
> [snapback]75588[/snapback]​


Thanks! Added


----------



## Crawfish

campingnut18 said:


> Meat:
> Hamburgers - Enough meat for about 6 hamburgers with buns
> Hot dogs/brauts
> 
> Sides:
> potato salad - potato salad for about 6
> corn on the cob
> Mac'n cheese
> any specialty salad
> chips
> beans
> green beans
> 
> Dessert:
> Birthday cake
> brownies
> cake, cake
> Chocolate!
> pudding / cheesecake etc. - Three Layer Delight ( If I can talk DW into it)
> 
> [snapback]75310[/snapback]​


Carmen,
I hope this is what you were talking about.







Enough food for me and DW + little more. Zoomzoom this is what we are bringing if it passes Carmen's test.









Leon


----------



## ee4308

campingnut18 said:


> From a wife's perspective, I thought maybe I'd start with a category basics list and everyone can sign up for what they want to bring (remember, please only bring enough+ 1 or 2 to share for your family, we don't want to overdo it and waste like before).
> 
> Meat:
> Hamburgers
> Hot dogs/brauts
> 
> Sides:
> potato salad
> corn on the cob
> Mac'n cheese
> any specialty salad
> chips - *3 Lg Bags Chips; 6ea 2L Drinks; tea*
> beans
> green beans
> 
> Dessert:
> Birthday cake
> brownies
> cake, cake
> Chocolate!
> pudding / cheesecake etc.
> 
> We can have more than one family bring the same dish but maybe limit it to 2-3.Â What do ya think?Â If anyone wants to add to the list or throw in your 2 cents, please do.Â
> 
> C-Â Â
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> p.s.Â Are we there yet?Â I'm ready to go camping!Â And, now we can't get into Disney Ft Wilderness.Â Appears that there's some Daytona 500 going on the week of 2/19.Â Â
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [snapback]75310[/snapback]​


Didn't see anything posted about drinks/tea.







I can bring as many as needed. Just let me know.


----------



## campingnut18

Awesome. I am so glad that we have the reference. You guys have done a great job in getting all this together. Very good point - we DO need drinks & ice, huh?







(I knew I was forgetting a few things). We will definitely bring some Sweeeet Tea. sunny along with hamburgers, dogs, and if Donna will share her Mac N' cheese recipe, I might make some of it too. The list was just an idea guide so everyone would be thinkin. I just can't stand the thought of all that great food going to waste. Just trying to be a little more organized than before 'cause we really didn't know who was bringing what and we probably overdid it a lil. Hey, by the way, we could use some tablecloths, extra tables, plasticware, cups too if anyone wants to volunteer for that. We have plenty of big tray plates so we'll take care of those. I guess we can recruit a setup committee of sorts once we get there.

C-

p.s. OShields posted some time back about going camping the weekend of 3/17. A few of us are thinking about going to Whispering Pines near Blue Ridge for those that are interested.


----------



## zoomzoom8

Link updated.... sunny


----------



## amanda lou

Hello All,
we will be arriving on Friday and heading out on Sunday. As far as I am sure of it will the wife and I, and Robyn age 16, Alex age 14, and Chris age 8. And my buddy Harry Potter who is a Lab/bassett mix







.
As far as the food goes we will bring some dogs(harry not included) and the wife will make BBQ Beans and someone tell us what you what us to bring for the breakfast.
What is the cap on the White Elephant? and Tonka, sorry but Robyn says she is keeping the dog slippers.


----------



## mom30075

amanda lou said:


> Hello All,
> we will be arriving on Friday and heading out on Sunday. As far as I am sure of it will the wife and I, and Robyn age 16, Alex age 14, and Chris age 8. And my buddy Harry Potter who is a Lab/bassett mix
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> As far as the food goes we will bring some dogs(harry not included) and the wife will make BBQ Beans and someone tell us what you what us to bring for the breakfast.
> What is the cap on the White Elephant? and Tonka, sorry but Robyn says she is keeping the dog slippers.
> [snapback]75762[/snapback]​


Matt(15) was asking if Robyn was coming, however I'm glad to see Alex is coming. I'm hoping they might do some fishing or hanging out together. Male bonding is always safer.








donna


----------



## zoomzoom8

action

Link updated.....(page 11, post 165)


----------



## amanda lou

mom30075 said:


> amanda lou said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hello All,
> we will be arriving on Friday and heading out on Sunday. As far as I am sure of it will the wife and I, and Robyn age 16, Alex age 14, and Chris age 8. And my buddy Harry Potter who is a Lab/bassett mix
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> As far as the food goes we will bring some dogs(harry not included) and the wife will make BBQ Beans and someone tell us what you what us to bring for the breakfast.
> What is the cap on the White Elephant? and Tonka, sorry but Robyn says she is keeping the dog slippers.
> [snapback]75762[/snapback]​
> 
> 
> 
> Matt(15) was asking if Robyn was coming, however I'm glad to see Alex is coming. I'm hoping they might do some fishing or hanging out together. Male bonding is always safer.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> donna
> [snapback]75764[/snapback]​
Click to expand...

Its all good, besides I think owe Matt a rematch in Uno after that blazing loss he handed me


----------



## oshields

campingnut18 said:


> p.s. OShields posted some time back about going camping the weekend of 3/17. A few of us are thinking about going to Whispering Pines near Blue Ridge for those that are interested.
> [snapback]75718[/snapback]​


We made reservations today for Whispering Pines Campground, March 17-19. We're in site 12. Hope others can join in!!!


----------



## oshields

There are 4 of us. Katie (10) and Emily (4). Plan to stay Friday - Sunday. We'll bring a few hotdogs and hamburgers, cole slaw, onions, chips, cookies and waffles. I'm going to try to talk Tommy into homemade ice cream. Let us know if we need to change the items above or bring something else. Can't wait.


----------



## zoomzoom8

Link updated..... sunny


----------



## campingnut18

we made reservations for Whispering Pines Campground, March 17-19 too.
we have site 11 i think..
if you want to go ...dont call whisping pines campground in SAVANNHA,
dont ask me why.....









hey kim , i was thinking of doing the ice cream too. 
maybe we can get one or two more to make it too.

lamar..


----------



## campingnut18

were is everyone? camping i hope.









lamar.. action


----------



## Reverie

Mrs. Reverie informs me that we will not be able to go to Whispering Pines. I have to get prepared for a huge yard sale. I ask, "Where are that Woman's priorities?" Alas, it is all in vain for Mrs. Reverie is also known as "She-Who-MUST-Be-Obeyed."

Reverie


----------



## tdvffjohn

If she ain t happy, you ain t happy


----------



## kjdj

amanda lou said:


> What is the cap on the White Elephant? and Tonka, sorry but Robyn says she is keeping the dog slippers.
> [snapback]75762[/snapback]​


Bring a wraped gift. And you'll see. We prefer unisex RV/camping gifts.


----------



## Crawfish

*Bumb*

Leon


----------



## old_tidefan

I sure am ready for the rally...... They're saying we may have snow tonight (1-2 inches). I know I can't complain about winter considering many Outbackers really have it







, but I'm ready for the sun and some warmer temps!


----------



## Crawfish

tidefan said:


> I sure am ready for the rally...... They're saying we may have snow tonight (1-2 inches). I know I can't complain about winter considering many Outbackers really have it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , but I'm ready for the sun and some warmer temps!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [snapback]78595[/snapback]​


I saw on the weather yall might get some snow.







I hope it all stays up there, don't care about any of it coming this way.









I'm with you on warmer temps. Everytime my DW gets a weekend off it rains.







I told her the first chance we get with some good weather and her off, we will be going somewhere south to camp for a few days. We just can't seem to get the together.









Leon


----------



## W4DRR

Not wanting to be a party-pooper, I called Logan's Landing and reserved site #71 for the 5th - 7th. I think we were the last Georgia hold-outs. All of the lake front sites were already reserved, so we will be across the road. We will be looking forward to meeting everybody.








Crawfish, your lobbying effort paid off!


----------



## zoomzoom8

Welcome!!! Glad you are able to join us!

I will PM you the info to get into the link on page 11, post 165.


----------



## Crawfish

As zoomzoom says it so good "sweet welcome"
OK zoomzoom here is an updated site map
Welcome aboard W4DRR










Leon


----------



## zoomzoom8

Link updated..... sunny

Logans Landing Info


----------



## campingnut18

heck lets shoot for 6 more and
we'll have boths side filled with outbackers..
this is going to be an OUTBACKERS MEGA RALLY !










LAMAR..


----------



## Crawfish

Devildog, site #69 has your name writen all over it.







We have our fingers crossed hopeing things work out for you.









Leon


----------



## ron4jon

I received you email about the Spring Rally and do appreciate being informed about this. However, my work schedule is un-predictable and I donâ€™t know if we will be able to attend.

I know yaâ€™ll will have a great timeâ€¦..!

And no, I donâ€™t â€œTidefanâ€ from Huntsville. Iâ€™ll have to look him/them up soon via email. I think there about three Outback owners in Hunt's Patch.

Take care....


----------



## Crawfish

ron4jon we will have our fingers crossed hopeing things work out, and if they do we will have a site waiting on yall. Hope yall can join us.

Leon


----------



## Theycallusthebreeze

We are new to this but my DH and I would like to go to both of the above! Can you tell us what all we have to do?


----------



## old_tidefan

Theycallusthebreeze said:


> We are new to this but my DH and I would like to go to both of the above! Can you tell us what all we have to do?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [snapback]78946[/snapback]​


 action Glad you can make them!! action 
For Logan's Landing you can call the number on the bottom of the brochure and tell them you're with the Outbackers (256-268-4005). Look at the available sites and try to get close to the group. For Topsail, I'll let one of the other guys tell you the best way. I think you can go to Florida state parks on line and select Topsail. Again, I would look at the map and try to get close to the group (not mandatory but will add to the fun







.

Zoomzoom8 is also keeping a site where everyone is listed. Once you register let him know and he'll update the list.

We're all looking forward to it!!


----------



## Theycallusthebreeze

Thanx Tidefan! We'll do that!














Is it time yet?


----------



## campingnut18

hi breeze, tidefan has all the info on logans and topsail.
reserve america i think is the one you need for topsail.
im not sure what they have open?
but most sites are great. just dont pick any site up front from 1-24. they tend to get lots of traffic driving by.

let us know of any bookings. we will add you to the list.

OK I TAKE BACK WHAT I SAID. i just checked topsail and the only site left are 
1-24.
i would take one of those vs not going at all.
if it were me i would pick from site 7-15 //19-21 if any of those are open.
or call them, they may have some on hold. need more info on this park ,let me know..
lamar..


----------



## campingnut18

For Topsail, reservations can be made for the week or a long weekend (June 10-18). There are only a few sites left via Topsail Summer rally or www.reserveamerica.com My only advice is to try to get away from the front area if you can. I know it's a long thread but you can get more info via the Southeastern Summer Rally.

Some of us are also going to Whispering Pines on March 17th (hope the weather cooperates = Old Man Winter hide away for a weekend). See Southeastern Winter Rally for link and such. This is not far from Blue Ridge, GA if you know where that is.

We'd love to have you join us for any or all. We have a lot of fun and the men always have Outback trade camper talk (argh, argh = Tim Allen grunt). We usually have a potluck cookout and sit around a campfire and chat.

By the way, I think someone asked about a White Elephant earlier for the Spring Rally. How about we set it for $10 again. Participate per family as much as you like.

Carmen









p.s. Is it here yet? How much lonnnnngggggerrr....


----------



## Crawfish

Theycallusthebreeze welcome to the Southeastern Outbackers. I hope yall can make both rallies.









For the Spring Rally just do what tidefan told you, call Logan's Landing and make reservation for the Outbackers Rally.









As for the Summer Rally at TopSail, me and ee4308 drove down about two weeks ago and I asked them about site's 76 and 80, which ReserveAmerica shows both as non-reservable. They told me that site 76 is walk-in only but site 80 is reservable.







I will call them and make sure and let yall know.









Me and ee4308 along with a few more are new to camping and rallies, but we are looking forward to meeting everybody, and learning from the rest of the pro's.









Leon


----------



## W4DRR

We need to get at least one more because I am "exposed" on the end in site #71. We might get some "Brand X" camper in spot #69. You know...something from Fleetwood or Jayco, or one of the brands with an animal picture on it. It would be nice if we could fill out that whole row all the way down to site #59. Then that section would be "Outback Row".
(Just kidding, of course, about the other brands. We shouldn't make fun just because Outbacks are better!)


----------



## Crawfish

Bob I know what you mean. But look at it this way, we have two months left before the rally and I think by then that whole section will be nothing but Outbacks.







If not, who in there right mind that doesn't own an Outback would want to park in that section and not be intimated.









And we are hoping theycallusthebreeze are making reservations as we speak.









Leon


----------



## campingnut18

HEY BOB & crawfish....
we do have one S.O.B. in outback row.








some ...other ...brand... we call them.

its tommy... 
we like them so much, we let them in the middle of all us.









we make fun of them not picking an outback all weekend. (well just tommy)
we all know who the smart one in the family is...















we like to give them tour's of each outback. 
show them our great mods...
by the end of each day they can only wish they would have pick an outback....
i even made a banner to cover there camper name one time.

hey my login name has been hijacked..
its not me kim... help !!!!!







:ninja:


----------



## Crawfish

I though we had one non-Outback among us. Had to look back in the post and then remembered.








Lamar yall couldn't get them in an Outback while yall was at the RV Show.







But thats not a problem, with 15 Outback's there Tommy will have alot of them to look at and drool over







, just kidding. What my I saying there will be at least 18 or 19 Outback's there that Tommy can look at all weekend.









Leon


----------



## Reverie

It wasn't a case of not wanting the Outback, it was more a case of "not enought truck" to keep them comfortable. I kid them about having the exact same truck as I do but pulling a smaller trailer until I watch them unload.

I think it's extravegant if I bring too many DVDs. Tommy thinks it's tragic if he only brings one Fog Machine.

Reverie


----------



## Crawfish

I posted our spring rally on the calendar for everybody to see.









Leon


----------



## W4DRR

I just posted this on the Southeastern Winter Freeze-your-buns-off Mini-Rally thread, and I am posting it here also. It is a heads-up for those of us who might be bringing dogs.

Logan's Landing is pet friendly, BUT their insurance people have placed certain requirments on them. To bring a dog (and probably cats also), you will have to bring the shot record to prove they are up-to-date. Also, they will have to make a determination if the animal is vicious or not. How they do that, I have no idea. If the animal is vicious, it is not allowed. And all campers with dogs will be required to post a "Beware of Dog" sign at their campsite. The signs will be available at the office upon check-in. I kid you not; these are the rules. And again, these are requirements from their insurance carrier....not arbitrary rules they just made up.
And, of course, the usual rules apply about being on a leash and the owner is responsible for cleaning up after their pet.









Bob


----------



## zoomzoom8

action .....link updated with pet info from above...... sunny

Logans Landing Info

Note.....we are now up to 53 people and 8 dogs for this event as of today.......


----------



## Crawfish

Just a friendly BUMP. We was back on the second page.









Hurry up May.









Leon


----------



## old_tidefan

zoomzoom8 said:


> action .....link updated with pet info from above...... sunny
> 
> Logans Landing Info
> 
> Note.....we are now up to 53 people and 8 dogs for this event as of today.......
> [snapback]79650[/snapback]​


Zoomzoom,

What is the total # of Outbacks?


----------



## zoomzoom8

tidefan said:


> zoomzoom8 said:
> 
> 
> 
> action .....link updated with pet info from above...... sunny
> 
> Logans Landing Info
> 
> Note.....we are now up to 53 people and 8 dogs for this event as of today.......
> [snapback]79650[/snapback]​
> 
> 
> 
> Zoomzoom,
> 
> What is the total # of Outbacks?
> [snapback]79845[/snapback]​
Click to expand...

Looks like 15 so far....


----------



## campingnut18

Just refreshing the post. I feel like the Disney commercial "I'm too excited to sleeep" This is going to be a lot of fun.

C-









Zoomzoom,

What is the total # of Outbacks?
[snapback]79845[/snapback]​[/quote]

Looks like 15 so far....
[snapback]79862[/snapback]​[/quote]


----------



## Crawfish

Like Carmen, just a friendly "bumb".







We need some more Outbackers to sign on to the great rally.







It's is going to be great. sunny

Leon


----------



## old_tidefan

Guys, 
Looks like we're only 10 weeks out..........It'll be here before we know it!


----------



## Crawfish

Ernie I was just thinking the same thing today.







I wish we could sign on two or three more before then.









Leon


----------



## old_tidefan

Hopefully there are a few people on the fence that will confirm between now and then...That place is gonna look like an Outback village


----------



## W4DRR

Still gotta get somebody in Site #69. I am still left hangin' out there on the end.








Don't need no Mallard or Lynx or whatever pullin' in there.









Bob


----------



## BenandTina

We changed our date and will be in on May 4th.


----------



## campingnut18

cool,
looks like were are going to have a few people on thursday night.

cant wait...

lamar


----------



## zoomzoom8

Hello.... action

Link updated to reflect new info for benandtina

Spring rally info

sunny


----------



## ee4308

campingnut18 said:


> cool,
> looks like were are going to have a few people on thursday night.
> 
> cant wait...
> 
> lamar
> [snapback]83440[/snapback]​


Yep, looks like a good crowd for Thrusday. Me and the Crawfish decided early on to come in on Thrusday since we are "newbies", where we could get set up before the "Pros" got there to laugh at us.







Hope some of the other early birds are kinda "newbies" also. Maybe we will all have some good laughs.







Can't hardly wait.


----------



## zoomzoom8

ee4308 said:


> campingnut18 said:
> 
> 
> 
> cool,
> looks like were are going to have a few people on thursday night.
> 
> cant wait...
> 
> lamar
> [snapback]83440[/snapback]​
> 
> 
> 
> Hope some of the other early birds are kinda "newbies" also. Maybe we will all have some good laughs.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can't hardly wait.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [snapback]83495[/snapback]​
Click to expand...

uh oh...newbies better come in the cover of night......


----------



## ee4308

zoomzoom8 said:


> ee4308 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> campingnut18 said:
> 
> 
> 
> cool,
> looks like were are going to have a few people on thursday night.
> 
> cant wait...
> 
> lamar
> [snapback]83440[/snapback]​
> 
> 
> 
> Hope some of the other early birds are kinda "newbies" also. Maybe we will all have some good laughs.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can't hardly wait.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [snapback]83495[/snapback]​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> uh oh...newbies better come in the cover of night......
> [snapback]83503[/snapback]​
Click to expand...

zoom,

You might ought to come early and get some laughs also. lol


----------



## ee4308

I think we still have room left for this one if there are any of you new Outbackers that would like to sign on.


----------



## Theycallusthebreeze

Hi Everyone! Hope someone is on here to get this soon!







We are trying to make reservations for Logan's and nobody is answering. Do you think they are closed on Sundays?? This is the first chance I've had to call!







Also, (here comes a really DUMB question)...when you say the dates are May 5-7, does that mean the departure date will be the 8 (Monday) or the 7th? I was a little confused when it asked me which day we would be departing. I wasn't sure if we were LEAVING on Sunday the 7th or staying THROUGH Sunday the 7th. Sorry everyone, but we're trying to get used to all this! shy


----------



## old_tidefan

Doubt they are closed on Sundays...Not sure. Most everyone is coming in for Fri-Sunday, but some will be coming in on Thursday.


----------



## Crawfish

Theycallusthebreeze said:


> Hi Everyone! Hope someone is on here to get this soon!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We are trying to make reservations for Logan's and nobody is answering. Do you think they are closed on Sundays?? This is the first chance I've had to call!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also, (here comes a really DUMB question)...when you say the dates are May 5-7, does that mean the departure date will be the 8 (Monday) or the 7th? I was a little confused when it asked me which day we would be departing. I wasn't sure if we were LEAVING on Sunday the 7th or staying THROUGH Sunday the 7th. Sorry everyone, but we're trying to get used to all this! shy
> [snapback]84952[/snapback]​


Hey Ray and Tara,
The office is most likey closed on Sunday during this part of the season.







The dates mean you will be checking in on the 5th and checking out on the 7th.







But there are a few of us checking in on the 4th a day early. We would love to have yall join us a day early if yall can work it in.









Leon


----------



## Theycallusthebreeze

Hey there Leon! I was just getting ready to send you a PM! Thanks for getting back to me! I was unable to get anyone to answer so I left a message but meanwhile I went online and applied for a reservation so hopefully they will get back to us! Can't wait! We are getting spring fever bad!


----------



## Crawfish

I don't know if they will call you back or not.







It might be best to try them sometime next week if you have time.
I see yall have a new Chevy 2500HD in your signature. I just purchased an 05 and will pick it up tomorrow.







I love that truck. We are like you, counting down the days until spring. It just will not get here soon enough.









Leon


----------



## ee4308

Theycallusthebreeze said:


> Hey there Leon! I was just getting ready to send you a PM! Thanks for getting back to me! I was unable to get anyone to answer so I left a message but meanwhile I went online and applied for a reservation so hopefully they will get back to us! Can't wait! We are getting spring fever bad!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [snapback]84961[/snapback]​


Ray & Tara,

When you get up with them by phone, don't forget to tell them you are with the Southeastern Outbackers where they can assign you a space with us, and also we are getting a 10% discount due to having over 10 in our party.







Looking forward to meeting yall in May. Happy Camping.


----------



## Theycallusthebreeze

Hey Everyone! She got us as close to you all as she could! Site B~69!







action sunny
















Hope to see you all there!!


----------



## W4DRR

Woo-hoo! We have Outbackers on both sides of us now!








(We are in Site #71 in case you are wondering)

Bob


----------



## Crawfish

Zoomzoom here is an updated map for the spring rally.







Theycallusthebreeze just jumped on board. I think we are going to fill up that row before it is over with.







Its not too far away, only about 2 more months. sunny










Leon


----------



## Theycallusthebreeze

Alright there Bob! Be glad to have you and Doris as neighbors!









Leon Crawfish, thanks so much for all your help with everything. We wouldn't have known what to do without all of your great record-keeping and organizational skills keeping track of all of us!
















Helen, the lady at Logan's Landing has us all geeked up now! She was telling me all about the different things planned for that weekend! Did you all know we were going to be hunting for a treasure chest??
















I plan on getting in on the menu as soon as I figure out where to post it. I make pretty darn good SOS at breakfast!







Ok, well you all may call it Creamed Chipped Beef over toast or biscuits! shy


----------



## Crawfish

Tara,
That SOS sounds really good.







Maybe you can make some for the breadfast we are planning on Saturday morning.









Zoomzoom will send you a link to the web page he made that has all the info you need. After you look at it just post here all the info he needs and he will update the web page.









I haven't heard anything about a treasure hunt. Sounds like fun. May will be here before we know it. Can't wait.









Leon


----------



## kjdj

Reverie said:


> I intend to bring the projector again. Since we moved I still have the screen in storage but I trust it will be out by then. Can someone bring the amplified speakers?
> 
> That really did turn out pretty neat. I had taken the projector to the Spring '05 rally but we never set it up.
> 
> Reverie
> [snapback]70735[/snapback]​


Just re-reading old posts.

I guess I missed your question. Thats just the kinda guy I am.

Got the speakers covered! I also have a screen if you can't get to it.


----------



## campingnut18

man, i cant wait for this rally..









hey, kevin i have and outdoor roll up screen too i got for nick.
i will bring it too just in case.i will leave it with nick so he has it from now on. 
welcome all the last few outbackers to join us.
i have been so busy at work. its getting in the way of my camping.

lamar


----------



## W4DRR

Since the theme is Pirates, I assume someone will be bringing "Pirates of the Caribbean" for Movie Night.









Bob


----------



## zoomzoom8

hi all!!! action

Link updated with theycallusthebreeze's info

Logan's landing info

Welcome aboard mate.... sunny


----------



## zoomzoom8

Theycallusthebreeze said:


> I plan on getting in on the menu as soon as I figure out where to post it. I make pretty darn good SOS at breakfast!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ok, well you all may call it Creamed Chipped Beef over toast or biscuits! shy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [snapback]85079[/snapback]​


If you will pm me your info, I will post it. I have not had the time to make the posting dynamic......


----------



## Theycallusthebreeze

Hey there zoomzoom, thanks for adding us to the Logan's Landing list!
















I will give the menu a little thought and will PM you as you asked. Thanks for letting me know!







We appreciate everyone's help!


----------



## kjdj

zoomzoom8 said:


> hi all!!! action
> 
> Link updated with theycallusthebreeze's info
> 
> Logan's landing info
> 
> Welcome aboard mate.... sunny
> [snapback]85264[/snapback]​


Can't get there from here.

Can you PM a password?


----------



## ee4308

We still have room for a few more new Outbackers. sunny Gone be a great rally, so you really need to sign on.


----------



## old_tidefan

ee4308 said:


> We still have room for a few more new Outbackers. sunny Gone be a great rally, so you really need to sign on.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [snapback]87451[/snapback]​


We're at 16 now.....Surely we can sign on 4 more to make it an even 20 sunny


----------



## ee4308

tidefan said:


> ee4308 said:
> 
> 
> 
> We still have room for a few more new Outbackers. sunnyÂ Gone be a great rally, so you really need to sign on.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [snapback]87451[/snapback]​
> 
> 
> 
> We're at 16 now.....Surely we can sign on 4 more to make it an even 20 sunny
> [snapback]87461[/snapback]​
Click to expand...

Ernie,

I was thinking the same thing. sunny Ought not be hard to get at least 20 (or more).







Several new Outbackers have joined the forum lately. Maybe some of them will sign on with us. Can't hardly wait.


----------



## amanda lou

Well,
it just became official today, my vacation time from work for this weekend has been cancelled due to manpower limits







. Man, we were psyched just waiting to go. So.. Anywhoo, if someone wants to change their site, #58 is available. I know the Summer Rally is out, so I guess we will have to wait on the fall. Everyone have a great time and drive safe. We sure are hating we won't be there.


----------



## old_tidefan

amanda lou said:


> Well,
> it just became official today, my vacation time from work for this weekend has been cancelled due to manpower limits
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Man, we were psyched just waiting to go. So.. Anywhoo, if someone wants to change their site, #58 is available. I know the Summer Rally is out, so I guess we will have to wait on the fall. Everyone have a great time and drive safe. We sure are hating we won't be there.
> [snapback]87628[/snapback]​


Hate you won't be able to make it..







Maybe something will change between now and then and you'll be able to make it....


----------



## Devildog

Wish we could fill in, but it is official on our end, I have a continuing education that week through the weekend. We will be doing the same, trying for possibly a fall rally, drive safe all, and need I say, "Have Fun!"


----------



## zoomzoom8

amanda lou said:


> Well,
> it just became official today, my vacation time from work for this weekend has been cancelled due to manpower limits
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Man, we were psyched just waiting to go. So.. Anywhoo, if someone wants to change their site, #58 is available. I know the Summer Rally is out, so I guess we will have to wait on the fall. Everyone have a great time and drive safe. We sure are hating we won't be there.
> [snapback]87628[/snapback]​


Say it isn't so!!!.......









Maybe things will work out and you can still come say "hi"

okay....somebody needs to get on board site 58 here if you want a lake spot.......besides, you can't leave me open on one side to an S.O.B. !!!


----------



## campingnut18

BUT, but!! I'm so sorry to hear that







Tim/Shari were the original planners for this gig. Never know, maybe it will work out for you between now and then. Hope to catch up with you camping some time soon.

Carmen


----------



## kymont

There will be no SOB going into sight 58.

I just called and booked it for the rally.









This will be our first rally and one of our first couple camping trips in our new 28RSDS. We are new to this, but I'm sure all you Outbackers can help us along. Just don't laugh too much as we back in and get set-up!!!!!

Look forward to meeting all of you.

Doug


----------



## tdvffjohn

kymont said:


> There will be no SOB going into sight 58.
> 
> I just called and booked it for the rally.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This will be our first rally and one of our first couple camping trips in our new 28RSDS. We are new to this, but I'm sure all you Outbackers can help us along. Just don't laugh too much as we back in and get set-up!!!!!
> 
> Look forward to meeting all of you.
> 
> Doug
> [snapback]87939[/snapback]​


Get there first and you can do the ..........


----------



## campingnut18

hi doug, welcome to the rally..
glad to see you got that site.. i will be in on thursday just to see you back that thing in..















just kidding , but i will be there to help if you need it..
send zoomzoom your family info and any plans on what you think you might bring 
for the saturday night cook out.
he will then send you a link to his list updated with your info.

we do plan on a sunday ( i think it was sunday?) breakfast cook out.
so bring what you like and join in.

cant wait for this rally.

lamar action

P.S.. IF ANYONE.. wants to add your name on the cell phone list 
email to just me.. i will then send you the outbackers cell phone list....


----------



## zoomzoom8

WooHoo!! Welcome kymont!!

I have updated the link with the info I have.

logans landing info

kymont, I will pm you the info to get into the site.

I have cell numbers at the link also if anyone wants to add theirs to the list.


----------



## kymont

zoomzoom8 said:


> WooHoo!! Welcome kymont!!
> 
> I have updated the link with the info I have.
> 
> logans landing info
> 
> kymont, I will pm you the info to get into the site.
> 
> I have cell numbers at the link also if anyone wants to add theirs to the list.
> [snapback]87948[/snapback]​


Thanks - we're excited about coming. I got your PM and looked at the site. I'll send you the personal info, cell phone, and potluck info in a PM.

Looks like I'll have to do some practicing prior to putting myself in front of all you experts.









Doug


----------



## Crawfish

Welcome aboard the spring rally kymont. action

Here's an updated map zoomzoom


















Leon


----------



## Crawfish

kymont said:


> Looks like I'll have to do some practicing prior to putting myself in front of all you experts.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Doug
> [snapback]87962[/snapback]​


Doug you are not the only newie, there are more, for example, me, ee4308, and tidefan.







There might be more.







But remember this, us newie's have an excuse for making mistakes the pros don't.









Leon


----------



## kymont

In talking to Helen at Logan's Landing - she was a lot of fun to talk to by the way - she said she is very excited to have our Outbacker group.

She said she is looking for a way to get an aerial photgraph of the campground and of the Outbacker group. That would be a great photo souvenier to have and to post on this site. Hope she can get it arranged.

Doug


----------



## amanda lou

We are so glad that someone jumped all over our site. Could'nt leave zoom with an SOB (We love you Tommy)







Doug, this is a great group of families, they will definately help you out in any way possible. If it was'nt for them we never would have gotten into our spot during the last fall rally, and that was a tight squeeze, but not a single person said a word other than encouragment when I wanted to say several of those four letter words







All of you are gonna love Helen, Jerry, and staff. We love this place because they treat you like family and run a top notch place, just make sure you tease Jerry about having to move from the north to find good people. Treat em good Outbackers, I know you will.


----------



## Crawfish

amanda lou,

We are going to save you a site anyway just in case things work out at the last minute.







Yall will be surely missed, and we will be thinking of yall the whole weekend.








If yall can't make it, me and DW will see yall at the next rally or maybe somewhere before then.









Leon


----------



## zoomzoom8

Okay boys and girls....we only need five more outbacks to fill the section we have been given. Okay you lurkers.......now's your chance to come out and play......


----------



## ee4308

kymont said:


> In talking to Helen at Logan's Landing - she was a lot of fun to talk to by the way - she said she is very excited to have our Outbacker group.
> 
> She said she is looking for a way to get an aerial photgraph of the campground and of the Outbacker group. That would be a great photo souvenier to have and to post on this site. Hope she can get it arranged.
> 
> Doug
> [snapback]88008[/snapback]​


kymont,

Welcome and glad you can make the rally. sunny There will be several of us "newbies" there, so maybe we can help each other. Looks like you and zoom will have the corner sites anchored well with two big rigs and two "Hensley Arrows".







Can't hardly wait for May.


----------



## kymont

ee4308 said:


> kymont said:
> 
> 
> 
> In talking to Helen at Logan's Landing - she was a lot of fun to talk to by the way - she said she is very excited to have our Outbacker group.Â
> 
> She said she is looking for a way to get an aerial photgraph of the campground and of the Outbacker group.Â That would be a great photo souvenier to have and to post on this site.Â Hope she can get it arranged.
> 
> Doug
> [snapback]88008[/snapback]​
> 
> 
> 
> kymont,
> 
> Welcome and glad you can make the rally. sunny There will be several of us "newbies" there, so maybe we can help each other. Looks like you and zoom will have the corner sites anchored well with two big rigs and two "Hensley Arrows".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can't hardly wait for May.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [snapback]88114[/snapback]​
Click to expand...

Thanks - guess we have cluster those orange Hensley's in one spot







Maybe Zoom can transfer his knowledge of hitching back up easily







I've only done it once so far and it was a challenge!!

We can't wait either.

Doug


----------



## old_tidefan

kymont said:


> There will be no SOB going into sight 58.
> 
> I just called and booked it for the rally.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This will be our first rally and one of our first couple camping trips in our new 28RSDS. We are new to this, but I'm sure all you Outbackers can help us along. Just don't laugh too much as we back in and get set-up!!!!!
> 
> Look forward to meeting all of you.
> 
> Doug
> [snapback]87939[/snapback]​


Kymont,
Glad you can make the rally and I do hope that people are laughing at you.....Not at all in a mean way, but if they are laughing at you maybe I can wiggle my trailer in and try to get as many things connected as I can without everyone laughing at me
















It's our 1st rally (and quite a few others too I think). We'll all be laughing together.

It will be a great time.


----------



## mountainlady56

HI!
I'm pushing to get things settled with my Outback, down to insisting they replace the bedroom carpet that got soaked and discolored because of leaks. SO, I plan on trying to go to this rally, the one at Topsail, the "freeze your buns off" rally, etc. I have a call into Logan's Landing......seems I'll have to take a "back seat" to the rest of ya, but that's okay. The place may have Canadian geese, and I listened to MORE than my fair share of those, in the past.
Darlene action


----------



## zoomzoom8

Darlene,

Welcome! let us know where Helen set's you up and we will add you to the info updates!


----------



## Crawfish

Hey Darlene,

Hope you get your Outback fixed up. Have you made reservations at Logan's Landing for the rally? If you did they should put you with us. They should have put you in site #67. Did you tell them you were with the Outback Rally? Hope you can come to all the rallies.

Leon


----------



## zoomzoom8

kymont said:


> Maybe Zoom can transfer his knowledge of hitching back up easily
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've only done it once so far and it was a challenge!!
> 
> Doug
> [snapback]88122[/snapback]​


Okay...here it comes........http://www.hitchingguides.com/

It's been a life saver with this hitch.......


----------



## kymont

zoomzoom8 said:


> kymont said:
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe Zoom can transfer his knowledge of hitching back up easily
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've only done it once so far and it was a challenge!!
> 
> Doug
> [snapback]88122[/snapback]​
> 
> 
> 
> Okay...here it comes........http://www.hitchingguides.com/
> 
> It's been a life saver with this hitch.......
> [snapback]88394[/snapback]​
Click to expand...

Thanks zoom - I'll get some on order!!


----------



## Theycallusthebreeze

Hey Ya'll, Where did we go???














I think we have site #69 at Logan's.







Last I knew we did anyway!







My confirmation says we do!


----------



## zoomzoom8

Theycallusthebreeze said:


> Hey Ya'll, Where did we go???
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think we have site #69 at Logan's.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Last I knew we did anyway!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My confirmation says we do!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [snapback]88638[/snapback]​


yep, the map shows you there......May is way tooooooo far away.....


----------



## Theycallusthebreeze

Really? I don't see us there. I see us down under on the demographics of our family but not up where the arrow points to the site. Hmmm...You sure that campground isn't haunted??


----------



## zoomzoom8

try refreshing the page...it may be cached.....


----------



## zoomzoom8

Hi all!! action

Link updated with more food info....

Logan's landing info

sunny


----------



## Crawfish

Hey zoom,

I think what theycallusthebreeze is talkin about is the map on the info site you made.







I posted an updated map back on post #295. Can you get a copy of that map and post it on the info site?









Leon


----------



## zoomzoom8

okay.........I've replaced it again....... and I see the breeze in 69. Try this breeze......next time you go there, if you don't see yourself, hold down the "Ctrl" key and click on refresh in your browser's toolbar and see what happens. Let me know if it show's up okay. I have tried in IE and Firefox and see the updates both ways, but I changed my browser defaults to refresh a page every time I go there. let me know.

ZZ

Edit...I take that back...it's not working in IE.......hold please........

Edit take two.....okay...I think we are good.....I had a brain fart and forgot to make it IE friendly on load....you ARE there now in both Firefox and IE........(is it Friday yet???).

Logan's Landing Info...


----------



## Crawfish

Zoom I just tried it with my shift and refresh and didn't work, so I tried it with the control key and refresh and it worked.







So if the shift key doesn't work for theycallusthebreeze she can try it with her control key.









Does any of this make any sense.









Leon


----------



## zoomzoom8

Crawfish said:


> Does any of this make any sense.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Leon
> [snapback]88718[/snapback]​


I am the idiot king!!! It is the "Ctrl" key breeze (thanks crawfish)....My bad shy ....soooo sorry....please just ignore the fool behind the page.....I fixed that error on the previous post.....







....is it Friday yet???


----------



## campingnut18

LOL! THIS is exactly the kind of week that I'm having. Zoom - you're doing a great job. (have I said that already?)

... and to really goof things up, when we get there we'll probably all just grab a site, any site. hehe. Actually, I think we may have switched with Tonka already so the Super Dogs can have their space. These dogs are awesome - they behave better than my kid and they almost have as many toys.

Carmen


----------



## Crawfish

Hey zoom, put Dave down for some "Rosin Baked Potato's" for the cookout.







Man I can't wait for this rally.

Dave can I help you out on anything with the potato's?

Leon


----------



## zoomzoom8

Crawfish said:


> Hey zoom, put Dave down for some "Rosin Baked Potato's" for the cookout.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Man I can't wait for this rally.
> 
> Dave can I help you out on anything with the potato's?
> 
> Leon
> [snapback]88944[/snapback]​


There are three Dave's.......







which one?


----------



## Theycallusthebreeze

Hey zz! By George, it looks like we are official Logan's Landers now!







Thanx to all of you for getting us on the map!









From what Leon Crawfish is saying, I think we _*all *_better go on a diet before the time comes. We'll all need a little leeway there to accomodate the different goodies that are popping up on the list!


----------



## kjdj

zoomzoom8 said:


> Crawfish said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey zoom, put Dave down for some "Rosin Baked Potato's" for the cookout.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Man I can't wait for this rally.
> 
> Dave can I help you out on anything with the potato's?
> 
> Leon
> [snapback]88944[/snapback]​
> 
> 
> 
> There are three Dave's.......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> which one?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [snapback]89031[/snapback]​
Click to expand...

Wait till all 3 are around the campfire!







It's a trip.


----------



## Crawfish

My bad zoom, I didn't realize there were more than one.







Yall have to look after me on this first rally since I am new to this.







The Dave I was talking about is Outbackgeorgia. I can see now we are going to have to maybe call them Dave1, Dave2, and Dave3 or something.









Outbackgeorgia had a thread on the site about "Rosin Baked Potato's", and he said he was going to try to get all the stuff to make them with for us.









Leon


----------



## Reverie

OutbackGeorgia is called "Alpharetta Dave"
Dreamtimers is called "Alabama Dave" 
Tonka is called "Sir" on account on his two big dogs... Actually we had a "Dave" name for him as well but I can't remember it right now.

Reverie


----------



## campingnut18

Tonka Dave!











Reverie said:


> OutbackGeorgia is called "Alpharetta Dave"
> Dreamtimers is called "Alabama Dave"
> Tonka is called "Sir" on account on his two big dogs... Actually we had a "Dave" name for him as well but I can't remember it right now.
> 
> Reverie
> [snapback]89116[/snapback]​


----------



## Crawfish

Nick, there is only one Nick, right,









If he has two big dogs, I think I will call him "SIR" also.









Leon


----------



## campingnut18

i think we should just go by our outbackers name.

im getting to old to rembember all this...









lamar...


----------



## Reverie

campingnut18 said:


> i think we should just go by our outbackers name.
> 
> im getting to old to rembember all this...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lamar...
> [snapback]89180[/snapback]​


That's true Lamar. I get confused sometimes because the lovely Mrs. Campingnut posts under your identity as well. Of course you don't usually use the







emoticon so that's a pretty good clue about who is talking.

Reverie
aka "Nick"
aka "Hey you"
aka "Honey do"


----------



## old_tidefan

Reverie said:


> campingnut18 said:
> 
> 
> 
> i think we should just go by our outbackers name.
> 
> im getting to old to rembember all this...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lamar...
> [snapback]89180[/snapback]​
> 
> 
> 
> That's true Lamar. I get confused sometimes because the lovely Mrs. Campingnut posts under your identity as well. Of course you don't usually use the
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> emoticon so that's a pretty good clue about who is talking.
> 
> Reverie
> aka "Nick"
> aka "Hey you"
> aka "Honey do"
> [snapback]89190[/snapback]​
Click to expand...

I'll answer to just about anything. More than likely I've been called something worse at one time or another


----------



## ee4308

tidefan said:


> I'll answer to just about anything.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [snapback]89315[/snapback]​


Except maybe "Tiger"









"ROLL TIDE"


----------



## old_tidefan

ee4308 said:


> tidefan said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'll answer to just about anything.Â Â
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [snapback]89315[/snapback]​
> 
> 
> 
> Except maybe "Tiger"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "ROLL TIDE"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [snapback]89324[/snapback]​
Click to expand...

I did say "just about" anything


----------



## Crawfish

There is one good thing I have going for me, and that is DW can not use the names she calls me at the rally because of all the kids being around.









Leon


----------



## mountainlady56

Crawfish said:


> There is one good thing I have going for me, and that is DW can not use the names she calls me at the rally because of all the kids being around.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Leon
> [snapback]89337[/snapback]​


Hi, Leon!
That's comforting to know you'll have reprieve from "the names" for a short time.







Definitely should be at the spring rally, the Topsail (can't WAIT) and several others. My camper's roomy, and it's just me. I'll stock it with plenty of snacks and kiddy drinks, and they can go in and watch TV, if your wife just can't hold in the urge to call you "the names".







Should prove interesting. sunny 
Darlene action


----------



## Crawfish

Hey Darlene,

Glad to have you aboard. Have you made reservations for the spring rally? If so, make a post here and let Zoomzoom know what site you have and all other info he needs so he can get your name on his website.

If you are planning on coming to the summer rally you really need to try and make your reservations now because Topsail really fills up quick. I will check their website and see if I can find a site that is still open.

Leon


----------



## mountainlady56

Hi, Leon!
I'm onto the reservations, in the morning, first thing! Have a question for you...is there any "special area" designated for Outbackers at either of the Topsail dates? I plan to call them and Logan's in the morning. Wanta get these plans on the road. I'm Raring to go!! sunny 
Darlene action


----------



## Crawfish

Hey Darlene,

When you call Logan's Landing just tell them you are with the Southeastern Outback Rally and they will put you with us.

On the other hand, when you call Topsail just get what ever site you can because these site's go fast during the summer. Most people book more than 6 months out for this park. Good luck and hope to see you there.

Leon


----------



## campingnut18

come on crawfish ... tell us what she calls you.
i wont tell others....








as for topsail... heck, im booking my site for next year..
this place has been too hard to get a site in the last two years.
im going to stop telling people how nice it is..









hey get me about 25lbs of super jump shrimp.. 
i feel like grilled shrimp on the barbie...

have fun this weekend. call me a nd let me hear the waves...

lamar


----------



## Reverie

"Jumbo Shrimp"

Isn't that a contridiction in terms? You know, sort of like RV.net and civility.

Reverie


----------



## campingnut18

hey, maybe thats what you can name your next 
winnie dog...


----------



## zoomzoom8

campingnut18 said:


> hey get me about 25lbs of super jump shrimp..
> i feel like grilled shrimp on the barbie...
> 
> lamar
> [snapback]89384[/snapback]​


hmmmmm, I think Ken and the DW might get jealous.....

sorry....that was bad.....

Is it Friday yet???

Why, YES IT IS!!!! WOHHOO!!!


----------



## campingnut18

HEY chef zoomzoom,
you cant slip anything by you..

lamar


----------



## Crawfish

campingnut18 said:


> come on crawfish ... tell us what she calls you.
> 
> hey get me about 25lbs of super jump shrimp..
> i feel like grilled shrimp on the barbie...
> 
> lamar
> [snapback]89384[/snapback]​


Lamar,

Margaret is only 4'11" tall, but dynamite comes in small packages also.







She's got the nack of coming up with some names I have never heard before, I think she uses those medical terms that I don't know,







she's an RN. You know them real long words.

I might try and bring some shrimp to the spring rally, haven't decided yet.
If there are some good waves I will surely call.









Leon


----------



## kymont

Only 50 days (according to Crawfish's countdown) ! Just bumping us off page 2!

Doug


----------



## ee4308

kymont said:


> Only 50 days (according to Crawfish's countdown) ! Just bumping us off page 2!
> 
> Doug
> [snapback]90887[/snapback]​


Yep, and we need to sign on 10 more Outbackers to take the lead with the largest number of Outbacks for a rally this year.







Any takers left out there?


----------



## mountainlady56

Hi, you guys!!
Had some things going on, here, and just made arrangements for Logan's Landing!! YEA!!!







You guys and gals were right!! The people there sounded wonderful!! They were talking about "pirate weekend" and that there would be pirates on the grounds. Hmmmm......wonder how I'll look as a fat wench!!







At any rate, wanted to let you know to put me down for site #24 on the map!! A DRIVE-THRU site, and nobody else had claimed it. And, geez.....I was hoping to show-off my maneuvering skills.








I looked at the list for food and will decide on that, later, or can furnish whatever you want me to, from silverware/plates/cups (quick trip to Sam's will take care of that) to some smoked link sausage from Striplings Country Store to gravy biscuits.
For the dinner, we have the home of Flower's Bakery, here, and I can certainly get loads of HB and HD buns with no problem. Just let me know!! I'm so excited, I just can't hide it, I'm about to lose control, etc.















Oh, probably going on the 4th and leaving on the 8th!
Darlene action


----------



## Crawfish

Welcome aboard Darlene. If you need any help with your site I know the will be several people who will jump right in and help. Just post all the info on who will be coming, son, dogs, etc. and Zoom will update the web site and send you the info on how to get in the site. See ya in May.

Here is an updated map Zoom.










Leon


----------



## old_tidefan

5 more and we'll be taking up both sides of the road. Outbackers Alley


----------



## Crawfish

tidefan said:


> Outbackers Alley
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [snapback]91171[/snapback]​


Hey Ernie, thats a good idea. We can make a sign that reads "Outbacker Alley".









Leon


----------



## ee4308

Sounds like a great name for the street to me.


----------



## zoomzoom8

Hi All..... action

Updated link with sgalady's info

Logan's Landing info

sunny


----------



## Reverie

Hey Zoom2, could you update our info. We won't be bringing a pet this year.

Thanks,

Reverie


----------



## ee4308

Any more takers, we need the get the "Outbackers Alley" completely filled.


----------



## W4DRR

Is somebody going to be printing up those little stick-on name tags, so we will know who everybody is when we first get there?
(Or by mentioning this, I just volunteered.)









Bob


----------



## Crawfish

W4DRR said:


> (Or by mentioning this, I just volunteered.)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bob
> [snapback]91656[/snapback]​


I think you answered your own question there Bob.









Leon


----------



## Reverie

Sounds great...

Go for it...

Reverie


----------



## ee4308

Crawfish said:


> W4DRR said:
> 
> 
> 
> (Or by mentioning this, I just volunteered.)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bob
> [snapback]91656[/snapback]​
> 
> 
> 
> I think you answered your own question there Bob.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Leon
> [snapback]91665[/snapback]​
Click to expand...

Appreciate the offer, Bob.


----------



## tdvffjohn

ee4308 said:


> Crawfish said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> W4DRR said:
> 
> 
> 
> (Or by mentioning this, I just volunteered.)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bob
> [snapback]91656[/snapback]​
> 
> 
> 
> I think you answered your own question there Bob.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Leon
> [snapback]91665[/snapback]​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Appreciate the offer, Bob.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [snapback]91724[/snapback]​
Click to expand...

If they come out nice you can do the ones for the East rallies too


----------



## ee4308

tdvffjohn said:


> ee4308 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crawfish said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> W4DRR said:
> 
> 
> 
> (Or by mentioning this, I just volunteered.)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bob
> [snapback]91656[/snapback]​
> 
> 
> 
> I think you answered your own question there Bob.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Leon
> [snapback]91665[/snapback]​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Appreciate the offer, Bob.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [snapback]91724[/snapback]​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If they come out nice you can do the ones for the East rallies too
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [snapback]91730[/snapback]​
Click to expand...

lol, after he does the ones for the Southeastern Summer '06 Rally.


----------



## mountainlady56

action


Crawfish said:


> Welcome aboard Darlene. If you need any help with your site I know the will be several people who will jump right in and help. Just post all the info on who will be coming, son, dogs, etc. and Zoom will update the web site and send you the info on how to get in the site. See ya in May.
> 
> Here is an updated map Zoom.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Leon
> [snapback]91117[/snapback]​


HI, Leon!
All you people on here are SO nice. I think I'll do fine with my site. As far as I know, it will be just me for this rally. Things are kinda up-in-the-air about little bit, right now. If it's okay, I can pick up "industrial size" packages of hotdog and hamburger buns, at Flowers Bakery, here, in Thomasville. They have an outlet store with fresh and day-old stuff.......I'd get fresh. I'll also bring some HB meat, and fix my "world-famous" baked beans. hehehe. What about plates and stuff. How do you usually handle that? For the breakfast, I'll come up with "something".
I THINK it will just be me, but it may be a whole darn camper full, depending on what happens between now and then!! LOL
Darlene action


----------



## campingnut18

Hey Bob:

I'll make a couple of the name tags if I can put some nicknames on them. jk hehe









Carmen


----------



## Crawfish

Ok Carmen what do you know that the rest of us don't.







Did Bob get a new nickname this past weekend?







It sounds like yall had a great weekend on the first rally of the 2006.









Leon


----------



## W4DRR

campingnut18 said:


> Hey Bob:
> 
> I'll make a couple of the name tags if I can put some nicknames on them. jk hehe
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Carmen
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [snapback]92560[/snapback]​


I have already done a little research, and Avery does make Laser/Ink Jet name badges with the easily removeable adhesive backing. I suppose regular labels won't work because the adhesive is too "aggresive". I'll pick up a pack at Staples. Hey, if we want nicknames...no problem. Just PM me the "secret list" a week or two before the rally, before I "go-to-press".









Bob


----------



## campingnut18

no nicknames. i have too many.
















the rally was a blast... with only 5 campers this weekend i can see working out diner and the saturday breakfast will be a pain....
big trouble with 17 campers. i dont wont to leave anyone out.
or have someone miss out..
we need to work on how this will all work out..

its going to be hard to get that many people together at one time.
what do you think would work best....

1.set up two campsites for each planned meal?
and set a time for each meal..?? try to stay as close to that time as possible..
so if your out playing and miss it.. we can say we posted the times...

i like cooking with others, makes it so much more fun.. i know tommy/nick and i 
can (drink a few) oops grill a few burgers and dogs together..
if others want to join in to helpor cook with us.

i just dont want one or two people doing all the hard work. 
(not that it has happen) im trying to keep it fun for all.
keep the women folk HAPPY...

give me more ideas here ...

lamar..


----------



## Crawfish

Lamar,

What do yall think about splitting up the two meals with different cooks and helpers. One group can prepare Saturday breakfast and one group can prepare Saturday dinner.







Just a though.

I would say we could eat at the club house but it is about 300 yards away from out site's.







What do yall think. If we have the meals at the site's then maybe we could get one of the empty site's close to us, if there will be an empty site.









Leon


----------



## Theycallusthebreeze

Hey, we're 'easy'!







One of every way sounds good to us!!







I'll keep an eye out and whatever you all decide...we'll be there! action


----------



## campingnut18

i like that crawfish..

lets say for now..
i need 3/4 familys signed up for saturday morning breakfast.

THIS SIGN UP IS FOR THE WORKER BEE'S...









1.Donnell's/Campingnut
2.
3.
4.

i need 3/4 familys signed up for saturday night dinner..

1.
2.
3.
4.

others that are not on this list will...
1.cook it themself /bring to that meals.
2.pitch in your food to the COOKS for that meal...
3.kick in to help the cooks/table set up.

im not trying to be bossy, i just want it to be fair and fun for all.
what do you think about that ? we can change any part of this im open ??????
lamar


----------



## Crawfish

campingnut18 said:


> THIS SIGN UP IS FOR THE WORKER BEE'S...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i need 3/4 familys signed up for saturday morning breakfast.
> 
> 1.Donnell's/Campingnut
> 2.Cordle's/Crawfish
> 3.
> 4.
> 
> i need 3/4 familys signed up for saturday night dinner..
> 
> 1.
> 2.
> 3.
> 4.
> 
> others that are not on this list will...
> 1.cook it themself /bring to that meals.
> 2.pitch in your food to the COOKS for that meal...
> 3.kick in to help the cooks/table set up.
> 
> [snapback]92709[/snapback]​


Since we are bringing a griddle for pancakes we will help with breakfast.

Leon


----------



## W4DRR

Crawfish said:


> campingnut18 said:
> 
> 
> 
> THIS SIGN UP IS FOR THE WORKER BEE'S...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i need 3/4 familys signed up for saturday morning breakfast.
> 
> 1.Donnell's/Campingnut
> 2.Cordle's/Crawfish
> 3.Bob & Doris / W4DRR
> 4.
> 
> i need 3/4 familys signed up for saturday night dinner..
> 
> 1.
> 2.
> 3.
> 4.
> 
> others that are not on this list will...
> 1.cook it themself /bring to that meals.
> 2.pitch in your food to the COOKS for that meal...
> 3.kick in to help the cooks/table set up.
> 
> [snapback]92709[/snapback]​
> 
> 
> 
> Since we are bringing a griddle for pancakes we will help with breakfast.
> 
> Leon
> [snapback]92760[/snapback]​
Click to expand...


----------



## WeR5Wheeling

It's been several months since I've been on this forum, but have just read several pages of posts about the 5/7-9/06 rally. Did the Capt. ever confirm any discount for this rally at Logan Landing. Wife not to keen about camping by the lake, got our awing partially ripped off from high winds a couple of years ago. Looks like the lake sites are full though. If we come one of the inside sites will work for us. Hope we get to meet everyone, Thanks Dave


----------



## ee4308

W4DRR said:


> Crawfish said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> campingnut18 said:
> 
> 
> 
> THIS SIGN UP IS FOR THE WORKER BEE'S...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i need 3/4 familys signed up for saturday morning breakfast.
> 
> 1.Donnell's/Campingnut
> 2.Cordle's/Crawfish
> 3.Bob & Doris / W4DRR
> 4.Eugene / ee4308
> 
> i need 3/4 familys signed up for saturday night dinner..
> 
> 1.
> 2.
> 3.
> 4.
> 
> others that are not on this list will...
> 1.cook it themself /bring to that meals.
> 2.pitch in your food to the COOKS for that meal...
> 3.kick in to help the cooks/table set up.
> 
> [snapback]92709[/snapback]​
> 
> 
> 
> Since we are bringing a griddle for pancakes we will help with breakfast.
> 
> Leon
> [snapback]92760[/snapback]​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> [snapback]92846[/snapback]​
Click to expand...

I will help with the breakfast also.


----------



## Crawfish

Hey Dave, We had site #67 just waiting for you. The Capt is giving us a 10% discount on the site's. Come on and join us, we would love to have yall. Site #67 is waiting on yall.

Leon


----------



## ee4308

WeR5Wheeling said:


> It's been several months since I've been on this forum, but have just read several pages of posts about the 5/7-9/06 rally. Did the Capt. ever confirm any discount for this rally at Logan Landing. Wife not to keen about camping by the lake, got our awing partially ripped off from high winds a couple of years ago. Looks like the lake sites are full though. If we come one of the inside sites will work for us. Hope we get to meet everyone, Thanks Dave
> [snapback]92962[/snapback]​


WeR5Wheeling,

Glad to Have yall come. sunny Yes, the discount is on also.


----------



## WeR5Wheeling

Looks like several of you will be up at the GA Mtn Fair in Oct. Last year we bought a RV lot at Arrowhead Valley off of hwy 129 out of Blairsville on the way to Murphy, NC. Got to get the son and his wife (who are both in the Air Force) to Atl Airport in the morning, so we should be able to decide about this trip tomorrow. Thanks, for the replys, Dave


----------



## Crawfish

WeR5Wheeling said:


> Looks like several of you will be up at the GA Mtn Fair in Oct. Last year we bought a RV lot at Arrowhead Valley off of hwy 129 out of Blairsville on the way to Murphy, NC. [snapback]92975[/snapback]​


Dave,

We are planning on going up to the GA Mtn Fair 10-15 Oct. with a few other Outbacks. We will be staying at River Bend CG. We have never been to the Mtn Fair but have heard alot about it. We are looking forward to the trip. If yall can make it come on up and join us. And that welcome goes out to anybody else who would like to join in.

Leon


----------



## ee4308

About 18 Outbacks already signed up.







Still have room for a few more. sunny Gonna be a great rally.


----------



## Crawfish

Do we need to send a search party out for Zoomzoom?







Does anybody know where he is?









Leon


----------



## W4DRR

Crawfish said:


> Do we need to send a search party out for Zoomzoom?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Does anybody know where he is?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Leon
> [snapback]93385[/snapback]​


I believe he said something about going down to Fort Wilderness for a week or two. That is why they couldn't make it to our Winter Mini-Rally.

Bob


----------



## Crawfish

W4DRR said:


> I believe he said something about going down to Fort Wilderness for a week or two. That is why they couldn't make it to our Winter Mini-Rally.
> 
> Bob
> [snapback]93388[/snapback]​


That lucky you know what. I bet they are having a great time down there, with all this nice weather.







Just to be in his shoes right now, camping.









Leon


----------



## tdvffjohn

W4DRR said:


> Crawfish said:
> 
> 
> 
> Do we need to send a search party out for Zoomzoom?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Â Does anybody know where he is?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Leon
> [snapback]93385[/snapback]​
> 
> 
> 
> I believe he said something about going down to Fort Wilderness for a week or two. That is why they couldn't make it to our Winter Mini-Rally.
> 
> Bob
> [snapback]93388[/snapback]​
Click to expand...

Right you are, curiosity got me and I started reading his last posts and one said he was leaving for Ft Wilderness on Fri (past)


----------



## mountainlady56

[/quote]

Dave,

We are planning on going up to the GA Mtn Fair 10-15 Oct. with a few other Outbacks. We will be staying at River Bend CG. We have never been to the Mtn Fair but have heard alot about it. We are looking forward to the trip. If yall can make it come on up and join us. And that welcome goes out to anybody else who would like to join in.

Leon
[snapback]92983[/snapback]​[/quote]

Glad someone else asked about the Mountain Fair!! I was going to, but didn't want to butt in. It's WONDERFUL, or used to be, and Hiawassee is God's country. There are arts/crafts (good quality), food products, clogging contests, all kinds of demonstrations, country music performances. Just be sure to bring walking shoes, plenty to drink and comfy clothes. My grandparents and I used to camp at the "old Lion's Club campground" directly across the road from the fairgrounds, on Lake Chatuge. It's a beautiful lake.......good fishing, too! Nice little country restaurant in Hiawassee for some good old-fashioned cooking, too.
Darlene


----------



## mountainlady56

HI!
Ya'll know I'm new on here, and this will be my first rally. I read campingnut's post about how with 17 for the last rally it was pretty hard to put together, and how with so many, it would be even harder, to make sure that nobody feels left out/overworked, etc. There's just one of me, as far as I know, right now, but quantity of campers/camper doesn't matter to me. We all want to have a good time with plenty of food/drink/fun for everyone. I was looking and seems like the menu has taken on a pancake/egg/sausage/gravy theme for breakfast and a hamburger/hotdog/bratwurst and trimmings for supper. Maybe we could get a couple of couples/whatever that are close to each other to decide what we need, etc. and people sign up for them. Seems the total is 34 adults and 21 children, so far, on the list, and that's 55 people!!
As far as drinks, etc., when we had our last couple of class reunions by a lake, we requested use of a canoe, filled the bottom with ice and piled in the drinks. It was great! Everybody could just bring their drink of choice, enough for their family, and a few to share.
I was asking, earlier, about how you've handled the plates, etc., and nobody answered.
Also, it would help to know if they have an area that has a big grill, since we're cooking for so many people. Seems like since there's so many of us, they wouldn't mind us using the club house or whatever, if necessary......course, it's nice to be outside, too, if the weather's nice.
Like I said, I'm new on here, and really don't know how you guys/girls have organized things in the past, whatever. I'm just curious, and throwing some ideas out there, cause I'm sure looking forward to meeting everyone and want everyone to have a great time! YEAH! sunny 
Darlene action


----------



## WeR5Wheeling

We reserved site 26. So look for a 527RLS being pulled by a green Dodge 1500 extended cab 4x4. Site 67 isn't available - reserved all yr. Helen, who took my reservation said a couple of people have cancelled, so if enough show up the 10% will be good after we all show up.


----------



## Crawfish

Welcome aboard David, glad to have yall coming.









Some people have canceled their reservation?







Does anybody know anything about this?







The only Outbacker that has canceled is Amanda Lou, right?









David, what about site's 59,61,63,and 65? are the taken also? Those site's would put you closer to the group.


----------



## campingnut18

call here back, as far as i know ..
amanda lou are the only ones who cant make it.

also see if she can give you a site in the campground. 
that site sounded like it would be too far away from the group.

lamar


----------



## WeR5Wheeling

Site 26 according to the map is just behind 75 or 73. Those other sites are to close to the bathhouse for me. I have been to Logan Landing before and alot of boys liked to ride bikes up and down the hill by the bathhouse. This park has been thru a few owners and at one time had people living there year round. If they haven't completly removed all the old phone hook ups you can see where the year round people were. I think the current owners are doing a good job with the park. The person (Helen?) that took my reservation stated that a couple of people had cancelled. Nothing against Alabama, but I guess 1 or 2 could be a couple to her. What do I know I've got three more years to work in Downtown Atlanta, before I can escape.


----------



## kjdj

SGALADY,
Since there is just one of you Tanya and I would be happy to loan you a couple of kids!


----------



## Crawfish

WeR5Wheeling said:


> The person (Helen?) that took my reservation stated that a couple of people had cancelled. Nothing against Alabama, but I guess 1 or 2 could be a couple to her. What do I know I've got three more years to work in Downtown Atlanta, before I can escape.
> [snapback]93863[/snapback]​


Being from Alabama,







David I think you have a point there. We do tend to say one thing and mean another.







Anyway welcome aboard and we will see you in May.

Oh! by the way, you can post here the info that Zoomzoom will need for the web site he has build for this rally, date you arrive, # of people, pets, etc. He will update the site when he returns from Florida. He will send you the info on how to get in the site by PM or email.

Leon


----------



## old_tidefan

kjdj said:


> SGALADY,
> Since there is just one of you Tanya and I would be happy to loan you a couple of kids!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [snapback]93871[/snapback]​


I only have the one, but I'd be glad to loan out a 3 year old for a few days too


----------



## Crawfish

Oh! Zoom here is an updated map. Man I love to update this thing.










Leon


----------



## ee4308

tidefan said:


> kjdj said:
> 
> 
> 
> SGALADY,
> Since there is just one of you Tanya and I would be happy to loan you a couple of kids!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [snapback]93871[/snapback]​
> 
> 
> 
> I only have the one, but I'd be glad to loan out a 3 year old for a few days too
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [snapback]93874[/snapback]​
Click to expand...

Ernie,

Don't worry about A.J. I'm bringing a net to throw over him to keep him out of the lake.


----------



## old_tidefan

ee4308 said:


> tidefan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kjdj said:
> 
> 
> 
> SGALADY,
> Since there is just one of you Tanya and I would be happy to loan you a couple of kids!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [snapback]93871[/snapback]​
> 
> 
> 
> I only have the one, but I'd be glad to loan out a 3 year old for a few days too
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [snapback]93874[/snapback]​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ernie,
> 
> Don't worry about A.J. I'm bringing a net to throw over him to keep him out of the lake.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [snapback]93886[/snapback]​
Click to expand...

The net is a good idea....Any way you can rig up some sort of low voltage to it to be sure it'll slow him down?


----------



## ee4308

tidefan said:


> ee4308 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tidefan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kjdj said:
> 
> 
> 
> SGALADY,
> Since there is just one of you Tanya and I would be happy to loan you a couple of kids!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [snapback]93871[/snapback]​
> 
> 
> 
> I only have the one, but I'd be glad to loan out a 3 year old for a few days too
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [snapback]93874[/snapback]​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ernie,
> 
> Don't worry about A.J. I'm bringing a net to throw over him to keep him out of the lake.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [snapback]93886[/snapback]​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The net is a good idea....Any way you can rig up some sort of low voltage to it to be sure it'll slow him down?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [snapback]93890[/snapback]​
Click to expand...

Ohhh, might just have to double the net. lol


----------



## amanda lou

Hey everybody,
yep, as far as I know we are the only ones to cancel







, I just can't believe we had to. In regards to the earlier post, it is true that Helen & Jerry had to go through alot to get rid of the old permanent tenants. I talked to him in depth one chilly night, and he told me about all the sofas sitting out by the private lake etc; anyhow they are a great bunch of folks, running a top notch place in our eyes. We truly love this place and can't wait till we can go. Maybe, just maybe, we can hold a mini-rally in in July or August. I am just curious, and may have missed a previous post, but will this qualify as the largest S.E. Rally to date??


----------



## ee4308

amanda lou,

Just knew when I seen you had posted that you had worked around to where you could make the rally.







I am not familiar with any in the past, but this one is shaping up to be a BIG rally. Can't wait to meet everyone. Glad April is a short month.


----------



## mountainlady56

kjdj said:


> SGALADY,
> Since there is just one of you Tanya and I would be happy to loan you a couple of kids!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [snapback]93871[/snapback]​


OK!! Pick on the newbie, huh??







Well, I'll take your kids, no problem. Got a 27RSDS with queen bedroom and queen rear slide. Send 'em on over!! Course, if either of my sons come, that may be a problem. hehehe. Wasn't trying to make a point. I enjoy doing group things/cookouts/etc. We used to have huge fishfries at the house, growing up, and me, mom and dad did the prep/cooking/cleaning up, etc. The relatives ate and disappeared. I KNOW how that can be!! Ready, willing and some-what abled to do anything required. I love to share my cooking (if anybody's willing to eat it), as I'm usually alone, or my youngest is with me, and he's a finicky eater, to say the least. (Can't tell it to look at him, tho.) His idea of "meat" includes shrimp, hamburgers, hotdogs, chicken nuggets/filet sandwiches, and lunch meats. His "vegetable of choice" is potato chips!!







Then on the other hand, I have my oldest, who is on the South Beach Diet. There's no common ground here!!








Darlene action


----------



## mountainlady56

Man, Did I start something. Just to let you know, at almost 50, fat and disabled, I could probably take on A.J. Got lots of experience with my just-turned-12 yr. old. Funny......my 21 yr. old was a breeze.......slept all the time, calm, entertained himself. And THEN, along came Jimmy!! WHEW!! They called him the streak!! Couldn't have company over without him streaking everybody in sight before they left, the little devil!!







We'll all have fun! Sounds like a good idea for bringing something already cooked and/or contributing meat/whatever to be cooked.
Darlene action


----------



## Crawfish

amanda lou said:


> I am just curious, and may have missed a previous post, but will this qualify as the largest S.E. Rally to date??
> [snapback]93898[/snapback]​


I think Lamar mentioned in an earlier post that this is going to be to largest yet. This is my first rally and I am not sure.







But it is going to be great, amanda lou we are still hoping yall might be able to work things out at work and join us.









Leon


----------



## Reverie

Let me assure everyone, this is far-and-away the largest Southeastern Outbackers rally anywhere. It is shaping up to be roughly twice as large as Cloudland Canyon last fall, the previous champ.

It's funny, Lamar and I used to sit around and wonder how we could get folks involved. Now we wonder where we can get a large enough place. Good problem to have.

At the Spring Rally we are going to talk on Saturday night about the location of the Fall Rally. Everyone put their thinking caps on regarding dates and locations. We are particularly interested in hearing from folks that can volunteer to organize a Rally. Everyone helps but someone has to take the lead. We are hoping to have it narrowed to three locations by the time we leave and want to use this forum to get a concensus by the week after the Spring Rally.

There really isn't an organized "Southeastern Outbackers" group. It only works because everyone wants to be part of it and we all work well together. I am amazed and quite proud of everyone. For such a diverse group we seem to make decisions pretty efficiently.

Nick "Reverie" Robinson


----------



## campingnut18

reverie said it all....
















lamar action


----------



## Theycallusthebreeze

Leon 'Crawfish'!!! You mean to tell me this is your FIRST rally???







As organized as you have been, I thought you were an ole' pro at this!!!







Seriously, somewhere along the line, I got the impression that you had been doing this for awhile!!


----------



## Crawfish

Theycallusthebreeze said:


> Leon 'Crawfish'!!! You mean to tell me this is your FIRST rally???
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As organized as you have been, I thought you were an ole' pro at this!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seriously, somewhere along the line, I got the impression that you had been doing this for awhile!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [snapback]94081[/snapback]​


Breeze, We purchased our Outback back in late Sept. This is the first TT we have ever owned. The number of trips me and DW have been on total's to 3.







I don't want to say much about your post because Reverie might get the wrong idea from his last post.







Just kidding. Really, me and DW love to go camping.









You know it's funny, we have been married for 34 years,







we have never really even considered buying a TT because she thought I liked to stay in hotels and I thought she did not like camping. ee4308 purchased his Outback first and me and DW went over to see it and on the way back home I just mentioned how fun it would be to go camping and DW told me she had always wanted to do something like that. Figured you would know someone after 34 years of marriage,







but I guess everyday in a learning day. We looked at each other and said let's go get one, so we did and it has been great. Wish we had bought one long time ago.

Leon


----------



## campingnut18

If the truth be told, this is actually only the 2nd or 3rd rally in the SE - with Oconee the first? and Cloudland being the second? Nick-erie (ie Reverie) and a few others went a couple times before that. We used to belong to another group that we've camped with quite a few times which we've stole (or borrowed) some of the organizational ideas from. It's just a lot of fun. We've never been with any camping group that has had this much response so we are very glad that there are some "organized" folks taking the lead out there. Actually, being the female, I'm still trying to picture how to pull all this together w/o a hitch but I'm sure it will work out as we get closer.

Carmen









p.s. Wow 34 years, guess Lamar & I only have 17 more to go. Yikes! Glad we figured out that we both like to camp early.


----------



## ee4308

Carmen,

It does look like we are going to have a great BIG crowd so far, and room for several more to jump in before the time comes. Since this will be my first, I might have to move my arrival date up a day where I can get in without skinning up any of the other Outbacks!







Seriously, I think we are all in for a fun time, getting to meet lots of new folks, checking out everyones mods, fishing out back of the house,







I mean outback of the Outback, having plenty of good stuff to eat, etc. There are still several more out there that needs to jump on in with a reservation where you don't miss this great weekend.







OK, who's gonna be next to sign up?


----------



## mom30075

Just a thought
since there are so many of us, one suggestion is for each person to bring their own paper plate and utensils, and drink. At other camping group campouts we've done this.
but I'll do whatever the group wants.


----------



## mountainlady56

Well, I declare!! I'm as bum-fuzzled by ya'll as the others!! I thought you guys were pros and all at this thing and were veterans of many rallies!! Now, I know why my question of how did you handle silverware, plates, etc., wasn't answered.







I will donate plates, silverware, napkins and cups, with no problem. I can pick up from Sam's. I keep a great supply on hand, anyway, since it's just me at home, usually. I'll get the sturdy kind. Think they come in packs of 250 or so, so we should be good on that. Since I'm not a great breakfast person, maybe that can count as my contribution towards breakfast? Already posted for the dinner. Is that okay?







Oh, ee4308 (Eugene), I made a reservation starting the day before, as well. Thought I'd get an early start on fishing, if they're biting.







I'm leaving in the morning to go to Canton and Ellijay. Not camping....TOO COLD!!! BRRR!!! Mom30075, I agree about the bring-your-own drink thing. Maybe the guys could fix up a central cooler area to put them on ice.
Darlene action


----------



## mountainlady56

Reverie said:


> It's funny, Lamar and I used to sit around and wonder how we could get folks involved. Now we wonder where we can get a large enough place. Good problem to have.
> 
> Nick "Reverie" Robinson
> [snapback]94021[/snapback]​


Hi, Nick!
Darlene here. I think the thing is, people are trying to find good, clean, wholesome, relaxed family/friend environment for their time off for their kids and own sanity. The world has become a very too-fast-paced world, too high-tech, too crowded, and, like I said, before.......campers are, generally, good folks!








action


----------



## ee4308

Attention All Southeastern Spring 06 Rally Folks:

How many pickers and country singers are we going to have at Logan's? tidefan is one picker that is ready but we need to identify some others and lots of singers. Jim Reeves, Merl Haggard, Johnny Cash, Patsy Cline, George (No-Show) Jones, Tammy, Loretta, Conway, Lori Morgan, Mmmel Tillis, etc. Who can play what insturment? Only about 40 days left. Anyone got any input?


----------



## Theycallusthebreeze

My DH plays pedal steel guitar on the weekends with a band here in Nashville. He is as good as any of the professionals. There's nothing as pretty as a steel guitar whining and crying. He does an excellent steel guitar rag and Last Date. Pretty stuff.


----------



## old_tidefan

Theycallusthebreeze said:


> My DH plays pedal steel guitar on the weekends with a band here in Nashville. He is as good as any of the professionals. There's nothing as pretty as a steel guitar whining and crying. He does an excellent steel guitar rag and Last Date. Pretty stuff.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [snapback]94917[/snapback]​


My guitar playing won't be as good as any of the Nashville pros (maybe some of the rookies either







), but we'll have fun. I can't wait to hear him play. One of my friends plays the steel guitar and it is a really cool instrument.


----------



## ee4308

Theycallusthebreeze said:


> My DH plays pedal steel guitar on the weekends with a band here in Nashville. He is as good as any of the professionals. There's nothing as pretty as a steel guitar whining and crying. He does an excellent steel guitar rag and Last Date. Pretty stuff.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [snapback]94917[/snapback]​


Ohhhh, we gonna have a real ho-down with that thing whining. It don't get any better than "The Rag, Last Date, Wildwood Flower, etc). I can see now Logan's is gonna have to "adjust" or "eliminate" quiet time while we are there.







And Topsail Hill bout as well get ready also.







Can't hardly wait for these.


----------



## ee4308

tidefan said:


> Theycallusthebreeze said:
> 
> 
> 
> My DH plays pedal steel guitar on the weekends with a band here in Nashville.Â He is as good as any of the professionals.Â There's nothing as pretty as a steel guitar whining and crying.Â He does an excellent steel guitar rag and Last Date.Â Pretty stuff.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Â
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [snapback]94917[/snapback]​
> 
> 
> 
> My guitar playing won't be as good as any of the Nashville pros (maybe some of the rookies either
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ), but we'll have fun. I can't wait to hear him play. One of my friends plays the steel guitar and it is a really cool instrument.
> [snapback]94923[/snapback]​
Click to expand...

Ernie,

Looks like it is going to shape up real well. sunny A couple more pickers (and several singers) and we are gonna have a ball.







There's bound to be several more that can help out. Maybe we will hear from some in the next few days.


----------



## ee4308

BUMP!!


----------



## zoomzoom8

Hi all!!!!... action

We're back, exhausted, but here.....

Give me a little time to catch up and read through the 300+ emails I have and I will get things updated.


----------



## tdvffjohn

zoomzoom8 said:


> Hi all!!!!... action
> 
> We're back, exhausted, but here.....
> 
> Give me a little time to catch up and read through the 300+ emails I have and I will get things updated.
> [snapback]95403[/snapback]​


 Only 300?......oh thats right, Doug went camping this weekend.


----------



## Crawfish

Welcome back Zoom.

Glad you had a safe trip. I know yall had a great time and the weather was good too.







I think you had some jealous people around here, me included, about your trip to Ft. Wilderness.









Leon


----------



## kjdj

Were heading to Valdosta this weekend Thurs. thru Sun. the kids want to visit Wild Adventures. We are staying at the KOA.

Join us!


----------



## zoomzoom8

Logan's Landing Info

okay, map is updated.......

For the sake of ease, welcome to all of those that have joined us. So that I do not miss anyone or anything......newbies please pm me your info and I will send you the log in info.

I need:

*Number of adults with first names
*Number of children with first names and ages,
*Dates arriving and departing
*Number of dogs and/or animals and names (no you can not include your DW or DH)
*Site number or numbers
*Cell number if you'd like to include it.
*What (if anything) you plan to bring for the potluck's, breakfast's, etc....


----------



## Reverie

kjdj said:


> Were heading to Valdosta this weekend Thurs. thru Sun. the kids want to visit Wild Adventures. We are staying at the KOA.
> 
> Join us!
> [snapback]95412[/snapback]​


I lived in Valdosta for ten years. I actually liked it, despite the isolation. Don't the the Lions eat the kids...

Reverie


----------



## ee4308

zoom,

Glad you made it back and had a good trip. sunny Thanks for the update.


----------



## zoomzoom8

Hi all... action

Update info at

logan's landing info


----------



## mountainlady56

kjdj said:


> Were heading to Valdosta this weekend Thurs. thru Sun. the kids want to visit Wild Adventures. We are staying at the KOA.
> 
> Join us!
> [snapback]95412[/snapback]​


HI!
Hope you have a good time!! I'm only 45 mins. from there. I stayed there, right after I bought my unit from Suncoast RV. I have a life-time rate of $10 and change to stay there. Not a bad deal! We just got back from Canton and Ellijay - didn't camp, camper's still in shop. It was cold in them thar hills!! Went to a drive-in movie in Blue Ridge, GA, Sat. night. It was cool!!
Darlene action


----------



## ee4308

sgalady said:


> kjdj said:
> 
> 
> 
> Were heading to Valdosta this weekend Thurs. thru Sun. the kids want to visit Wild Adventures. We are staying at the KOA.
> 
> Join us!
> [snapback]95412[/snapback]​
> 
> 
> 
> HI!
> Hope you have a good time!! I'm only 45 mins. from there. I stayed there, right after I bought my unit from Suncoast RV. I have a life-time rate of $10 and change to stay there. Not a bad deal! We just got back from Canton and Ellijay - didn't camp, camper's still in shop. It was cold in them thar hills!! Went to a drive-in movie in Blue Ridge, GA, Sat. night. It was cool!!
> Darlene action
> [snapback]95665[/snapback]​
Click to expand...

Whats the update on your TT and new TV, Darlene?


----------



## zoomzoom8

Bump and......updated info

Logan's Landing Info

sunny


----------



## zoomzoom8

by request I have added to speadsheets to view/download. You will need your username and password to get to them.

May who's bringing what list

Outbackers SE member list

sunny


----------



## ee4308

zoomzoom8 said:


> by request I have added to speadsheets to view/download. You will need your username and password to get to them.
> 
> May who's bringing what list
> 
> Outbackers SE member list
> 
> sunny
> [snapback]95828[/snapback]​


zoom,

I can't get either of these to open for me.


----------



## zoomzoom8

ee4308 said:


> zoomzoom8 said:
> 
> 
> 
> by request I have added to speadsheets to view/download. You will need your username and password to get to them.
> 
> May who's bringing what list
> 
> Outbackers SE member list
> 
> sunny
> [snapback]95828[/snapback]​
> 
> 
> 
> zoom,
> 
> I can't get either of these to open for me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [snapback]95834[/snapback]​
Click to expand...

They are excel spreadsheets. You either have to have excel installed to automagically open them or save them to your desktop, open what ever spreadsheet program you use then open the file from within that program...file>open>file name

I have tested by opening directly and by saving to where ever and had my coworkers try as well with no issues, but we all have excel installed......let me know if that helps.

Zoom


----------



## Crawfish

Hey Zoom, can you make it where we can update the member list, or do you want us to PM you with info and other members? By the way this is a good idea, good job.

Leon


----------



## zoomzoom8

Actually Carmen and company sent this to me to post...I'm not set up to do dynamic changes (yet - it's a time thingy), so the best bet is to PM changes to Carmen and let her update the master then say once a week we can post the changes.


----------



## ee4308

zoomzoom8 said:


> Actually Carmen and comapny sent this to me to post...I'm not set up to do dynamic changes (yet - it's a time thingy), so the best bet is to PM chnages to carmen and let her update the master then say once a week we can post the changes.
> [snapback]95863[/snapback]​


zoom,

I managed to get into the info (with your assistance, thanks), but lots of information is not posted, so I will pm Carmen with it. sunny


----------



## Reverie

Zoom2
My humble suggestion for the list is to ask everyone what YEAR their children were born and use that instead of their ages. That would help us understand their ages as the list progresses in age.

Just an idea, your cards and letters are welcome.

Reverie


----------



## mom30075

Roy plays guitar and mandolin, but it's been a long time and I'm not sure if he will want to. He's a pretty good singer too
donna


----------



## ee4308

mom30075 said:


> Roy plays guitar and mandolin, but it's been a long time and I'm not sure if he will want to. He's a pretty good singer too
> donna
> [snapback]95940[/snapback]​


Donna,

Glad to hear Roy plays guitar, mandolin, AND sings.







Tell him to be sure and not to forget to bring them. This rally ought to have been at a week long.







May is just around the bend.


----------



## kjdj

Reverie said:


> kjdj said:
> 
> 
> 
> Were heading to Valdosta this weekend Thurs. thru Sun. the kids want to visit Wild Adventures. We are staying at the KOA.
> 
> Join us!
> [snapback]95412[/snapback]​
> 
> 
> 
> I lived in Valdosta for ten years. I actually liked it, despite the isolation. Don't the the Lions eat the kids...
> 
> Reverie
> [snapback]95458[/snapback]​
Click to expand...









I like the way you think.


----------



## mountainlady56

Since everyone seems to like music, maybe if we're somewhere near my hometown, sometimes, I can talk the "pickin' and singin'" group that meets every Thursday at a friends house, into coming and playing and singing for us. Got about 4-5 accoustic guitars, a dobro, bass guitar and harmonica and 3-4 vocalists. They're GREAT. sunny 
Darlene action


----------



## zoomzoom8

Hi all.... action

Link updated with some food items......

Logan's Landing Info

sunny


----------



## dad30075

mom30075 said:


> Roy plays guitar and mandolin, but it's been a long time and I'm not sure if he will want to. He's a pretty good singer too
> donna
> [snapback]95940[/snapback]​


paw here,
what's maw volunteerin' me fur this time? sangin? naw! only if evuthung's sung in the chord of Bb.







I follow a gud warshtub tho...it's been years. ain't got no finger tip ready too play. i'd got this here jaw's harp that's mighty nice!


----------



## Crawfish

Well paw, bring anything you want or can because I think there is going to be a hoe-down.









Leon


----------



## ee4308

dad30075 said:


> mom30075 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Roy plays guitar and mandolin, but it's been a long time and I'm not sure if he will want to.Â He's a pretty good singer too
> donna
> [snapback]95940[/snapback]​
> 
> 
> 
> paw here,
> what's maw volunteerin' me fur this time? sangin? naw! only if evuthung's sung in the chord of Bb.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I follow a gud warshtub tho...it's been years. ain't got no finger tip ready too play. i'd got this here jaw's harp that's mighty nice!
> [snapback]96890[/snapback]​
Click to expand...

Paw,

To late to back out now, since maw said you would do it.







Some of us can loan you the fingers long as you can show us where to cord the frets.







Bring that juice harp to. Some good music from them. Regular harp to if you got one. We could stand some Wayne Raney and Lonnie Glossin.







Good time in the making for sure.


----------



## Theycallusthebreeze

HAHA Paw! My DH said the exact same thing!!







'Another fine mess you've gotten me into!'







Pedal steel guitars are quite heavy and I don't think he planned on bringing it along!














But once he gets it there, I know he will be glad he brought it. I know him toooooo well! He really does play purdy! He has played at Tootsies and The Bluebird Cafe' in Nashville which is not too shabby. Also the Broken Spoke and some others. It sounds like we're gonna have some fun!





















YEE HAW!


----------



## campingnut18

Roy! You are a riot! Never would've know you wuz a singer / picker tho. We just thought your were the techie gadget man!

Carmen









paw here,
what's maw volunteerin' me fur this time? sangin? naw! only if evuthung's sung in the chord of Bb.







I follow a gud warshtub tho...it's been years. ain't got no finger tip ready too play. i'd got this here jaw's harp that's mighty nice!
[snapback]96890[/snapback]​[/quote]


----------



## ee4308

Theycallusthebreeze said:


> Â He really does play purdy! He has played at Tootsies and The Bluebird Cafe' in NashvilleÂ
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Â
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Â YEE HAW!Â
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [snapback]96969[/snapback]​


Sounds like Ray is on the "way up". Just about everyone that is anyone in country music, has got a start by playing these spots.







Don't let him leave the pedal steel at home!







We can always hire "Two Men And A Truck" to run by and get it if we have to.


----------



## WeR5Wheeling

Dog Info. We just found our dogs id cards from the Vet. They have dogs picture and shot info along with the Vet's info. Looks like this info is listed on a website - www.yourpetinfo.com- but I didn't have a password to enter the site, so I'm calling the vet monday about the password. Looks like we will be carrying the dogs shot info with us from now on. Thought I would get it the info ready, before we head out 4/13/06 to the KOA near Anderson, SC. Now, I've got to get the 5th wheel cleaned up, Dave

PS Louie's card even has his microchip nbr on it. Poor old low class George doesn't have a chip.


----------



## ee4308

Only 30 days left before this great rally.







Still some room left if anyone else is ready to sign on.


----------



## ee4308

sgalady said:


> Got about 4-5 accoustic guitars, a dobro, bass guitar and harmonica and 3-4 vocalists. They're GREAT. sunny
> Darlene action
> [snapback]96681[/snapback]​


Darlene,

Any of them own an Outback?







Sounds like we need to get them in one if they don't.


----------



## Crawfish

OK everybody we are really getting close to the spring rally and I think we need to start nailing things down. I know everybody is busy with work, spring cleaning, yard work







and getting the Outback ready for camping,







I am guilty of the last three,







but we need to take a few minutes a day to plan for the biggest and greatness Southeastern Spring Rally ever.









I think we have the potluck meals pretty much planned. Each family will bring enough food for there family, which will include food, drink, plates, and plastic silverware. The main course for breakfast will be pancakes, waffles, sausage and bacon, and other side items. The main course for the evening meal will be hamburgers, hot dogs, and other side items. We are going to have two groups cooking and preparing the meals. One group for breakfast and one group for the evening meal. We're open for ideas, so lets hear them everybody. Need input from everybody.

Some of us are going up on Thursday, so I think they can do some organizing once they get there. A place to have the potluck meals, locate a place for the central campfire's we will have at night,(I will be bringing *some* firewood) and any other small details that may arise.

Let's hear from everybody on any ideas or suggestions.

PS I almost forgot. We need some families to sign up for the evening meal preparation. I will most likely help with both meals because I just enjoy cooking.

Leon


----------



## Theycallusthebreeze

Leon, you know I'm kinda dumb at this since we've never done it before! But I was going to make a pretty big Crock pot of Creamed Chipped Beef for over toast, not just enough for our family.







Am I not supposed to do that?


----------



## W4DRR

Theycallusthebreeze said:


> Leon, you know I'm kinda dumb at this since we've never done it before! But I was going to make a pretty big Crock pot of Creamed Chipped Beef for over toast, not just enough for our family.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Am I not supposed to do that?
> [snapback]99338[/snapback]​


Mmmmmmm! SOS!


----------



## WeR5Wheeling

Leon, I'm heading out to the hunting camp near Sparta, GA for this weekends workdays. I'm probably better at helping set up and clean up than cooking, so mark me down to do that with the meals. Dave


----------



## Crawfish

Theycallusthebreeze said:


> Leon, you know I'm kinda dumb at this since we've never done it before! But I was going to make a pretty big Crock pot of Creamed Chipped Beef for over toast, not just enough for our family.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Am I not supposed to do that?
> [snapback]99338[/snapback]​


Tracy, yes you are supposed to do that if you want to because I, for one, am looking forward to your SOS.







I am one big fan of chipped beef, from the time I was knee high to a toad frog, my mother would make it and now my DW makes it today, from my mother's recipe of course.







I love the stuff.







Nothing against your chipped beef which I will get more than my share I know, but I was including it as one of the sides.


----------



## Theycallusthebreeze

Alright Leon! That sounds more like it!







It looks like W4DRR might give you a run for your money on the SOS though! haha!







But listen guys...Mine won't be your Moms' exact secret recipe so don't be too hard on me!









But anyway Leon, I think I'm gonna join WWheeling on this one and sign up for clean-up instead of cooking. There are too many variables in cooking and I don't want to make any enemies right off the bat! haha!







DH says I like things 'delightfully browner' than some folks do!







So volunteer me for clean-up afterwards. That way, we're all safe!


----------



## ee4308

Theycallusthebreeze said:


> DH says I like things 'delightfully browner' than some folks do!


Tracy,

It all needs to be "delightfully browner" (or next to burned).







That way you are always assured of getting it done.







Don't see how some folks can eat, rare to raw cooking.


----------



## mountainlady56

Leon,
Does this mean that I'm not supposed to bring what I already pledged to bring? I thought it would be easier this way........just trying to help.








sglady - #24

Darlene 229-224-6075

1 adult - Darlene

arrive 5/4 depart 5/8

Bringing for the Saturday breakfast: enough plates, silverware, cups, napkins for both meals crock pot full

scrambled eggs

For the Potluck Dinner: baked beans, hamburger meat, buns
Thanks, Darlene action


----------



## Crawfish

Darlene what you have pledged to bring is good.







I didn't mean to get everybody in such a pickle.







In my earlier post I was saying what the main course was going to be for each meal and the side's would be what some of yall wanted to bring like eggs, sos, fruit, dip, etc.







What everybody has put down on the list to bring is good.







We just don't want one or two people bringing everything, which I know yall don't mind, but we need to get everybody involved so it will be fun for everybody.







I should have explained myself better in my other post. I will try to do better next time.









We still need some cooks for the evening meal.









Leon


----------



## Theycallusthebreeze

> It all needs to be "delightfully browner" (or next to burned).


HAHA! You're right about that Eugene!







Everyone says I'm not a true steak-eater because I order it WELL, WELL done! But I can't fathom eating steak like some do!







(I like my burgers and dogs that way too!







) Poor DH. He eats em' that way whether he likes it or not! Not because I don't care, just because that's the way they always turn out when I make them! haha! Figured I can't 'burn' SOS! (Did ya hear that Leon and W4DRR??)
















Hopefully we make it. There's tornadoes and sirens all over this state right now...


----------



## old_tidefan

We are getting pretty close to this one















We're staying at the local state park again tomorrow night. My sister and her boys (13 and 11) are coming up to stay with us. We should be ready to roll for the rally.

EC


----------



## Crawfish

Theycallusthebreeze said:


> Hopefully we make it. There's tornadoes and sirens all over this state right now...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [snapback]99406[/snapback]​


Breeze are yall OK up there. The national news has jumped all over the tornados in your state. Hope it's not to bad in your neck of the woods. Let us know how yall come out. We will be thinking about yall.

Leon


----------



## Theycallusthebreeze

Hey there Leon! Well, the power hasn't went out yet. A suberb of Nashville, Galatin, really got slammed. I couldn't believe the damage it did to a subdivision there of $4-500,000 homes! I've been trying to get the DH to head downstairs but he's in there putting new strings on his steel in front of the big picture window! Being 'macho' I guess.














I told him if he ends up in Kansas with his steel guitar, he'll wish he'd went downstairs!







He said he's gotta get the steel in perfect 'pickin' order so it'll be ready for Darlene's singing!


----------



## Crawfish

tidefan said:


> We are getting pretty close to this one
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Â
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We're staying at the local state park again tomorrow night.Â My sister and her boys (13 and 11) are coming up to stay with us.Â We should be ready to roll for the rally.
> 
> EC
> [snapback]99437[/snapback]​


EC, you are getting a lot of practice in right before the rally. Are you planning on showing up all us newbie's at Logan's? Just kidding. Yall have a good trip and keep an eye on the weather. I just wish I could be out there with yall.

Leon


----------



## ee4308

Theycallusthebreeze said:


> I've been trying to get the DH to head downstairs but he's in there putting new strings on his steel in front of the big picture window! Being 'macho' I guess.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I told him if he ends up in Kansas with his steel guitar, he'll wish he'd went downstairs!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He said he's gotta get the steel in perfect 'pickin' order so it'll be ready for Darlene's singing!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [snapback]99465[/snapback]​


Tracy,
Been keeping tabs on the weather and thinking about all you TN Outbackers up that way. Hope all of yall cana get through it without and bad damages. sunny 
Tell Ray to hang on to that steel at all cost.







Can't hardly wait to hear that thing "twang".







I know he will have it talking by the time we get up there.


----------



## mountainlady56

Tracy,
Just wanted to let you know I been thinking about you up there in Middle Tennessee!! Watching the news and all. Hope you and others are safe up there!
Tell DH to get ready to play "Johnny Be Good". hehehehe!! Sure wish I could bring "Mr. Dallas" that sings with the Thurs. night pickin' and singin' I go to, but don't think "Ms. Charlotte", his wife, would appreciate that.







I hope ya'll aren't thnking I'm gonna just sing, by myself!! It's more of a "crowd effort"! LOL. Maybe Eugene learned to sing in the service.








Hi, Leon, no problem, there. I had just planned on bringing the plates, etc., as, like I said, I'm just not that big a breakfast person, but maybe I can't mess up scrambled eggs!







Plus, I thought it would be easier than everybody toting their own plates, etc.
Darlene action


----------



## Theycallusthebreeze

Well, we're here!







There are so many others that weren't as lucky. There was alot of devastation 2 counties over. I guess God was watching over us.







Many thanks to all of you that checked in on us!









Hey guys? Ray wants to know if anyone is going to have any kind of PA system there? He wonders if there is going to be anyone playing any drums or bass or anything. . .He usually relies on me to relay the information to him and I wasn't sure whether we're actually going to try to assemble some sort of band or whether it was more just like a 'pickin' session'. What do ya'll think?


----------



## Crawfish

Theycallusthebreeze said:


> He usually relies on me to relay the information to him and I wasn't sure whether we're actually going to try to assemble some sort of band or whether it was more just like a 'pickin' session'. What do ya'll think?
> [snapback]99547[/snapback]​


Tracy I would say it will be a pickin session. Tidefan will have his guitar, and your DH with the steel and maybe Roy from mom30075 with his guitar or mandolin. Just some good pickin around the campfire.

Leon


----------



## Theycallusthebreeze

Hey Leon, Ray is going to ask you something here...

Hi Leon. The wife finally let me get a word in, LOL. I wouldnt put up with her but she's pretty darn good lookin and puts up with me

First and foremost, Im just a weekend picker who has played for the past 23 years. I am decently talented but not one of the big boys. I have played downtown Nashville in Tootsies and Legends Corner and a few others. That is the biggest joke. All of those clubs pay a musician $20 and you better hope like heck that you are in a prime time spot to get tips. It cost's me $15 in gas and $6 to park so figure out those economics!!

I normally play about 50 miles outside of Nashville where a fellow can at least make a little cash at this.

I just was trying to figure out what you are putting together. Will I be the only amplified instrument because I must use an amp with the steel. ? Will there be any amplification for the vocals at all? Are your guitars electric? I do have a small 6 channel mixer that I could plug into a second amp if someone had mikes or amplified guitars.

Ray

I look forward to meeting you all and I'm sure that we will have a great time.

Ray


----------



## Crawfish

Theycallusthebreeze said:


> I just was trying to figure out what you are putting together. Will I be the only amplified instrument because I must use an amp with the steel. ? Will there be any amplification for the vocals at all? Are your guitars electric? I do have a small 6 channel mixer that I could plug into a second amp if someone had mikes or amplified guitars.
> 
> Ray
> 
> I look forward to meeting you all and I'm sure that we will have a great time.
> 
> Ray
> [snapback]99557[/snapback]​


Hi Ray,

Me and DW have been talking about making a trip to Nashville sometime and if we do maybe we can work it where we could make one of your gigs.

As for trying to put something together for the spring rally, no that is not what i'm trying to do. Tidefan had said he was planning on bringing his acoustic guitar to play around to the campfire with a little singing from the ones that wanted to. The rallies are for meeting new people, having fun, and relaxing. I know it would be a lot of trouble for you to pack all the equipment you will need to for your steel, so the decision is up to you. Don't think you have to bring it because we want you too, if you want to bring it that would be great, if not that would be great too. I know Tidefan would pass around his guitar if anybody else wanted to play some. All we want to do is meet everybody, eat a lot of good food, and have fun.

Leon


----------



## Theycallusthebreeze

Hi Leon! Ray and I would love to get together with you if you all come up! His band is really good and I think you would enjoy.

Sorry I didn't get to catch what he was writing to you. I ought to murder him! shy









Ray here, Leon. I may not bring it this trip then. My problem is that I must have an amplifier and then no matter what, i will be louder than the other two. I think that the wife and I will sit around over a cold one and enjoy the other fellows pickin' and grinnin'. Sure hope you do make it up our way sometime though!

Ray


----------



## Crawfish

Theycallusthebreeze said:


> Ray here, Leon. I may not bring it this trip then. My problem is that I must have an amplifier and then no matter what, i will be louder than the other two. I think that the wife and I will sit around over a cold one and enjoy the other fellows pickin' and grinnin'. Sure hope you do make it up our way sometime though!
> 
> Ray
> [snapback]99601[/snapback]​


That's fine Ray. No problem. We're just happy you and Tracy will be there. You know we will be talking about the Fall Rally while we are all together, maybe yall could put a bid in to have it around Nashville somewhere and we all could come and hear you play. Can't wait to meet yall, see yall at Logan's.

Leon


----------



## campingnut18

hi gang, well im trying to catch up on all the post.
did we have any new people join us?
we just got back from a short week of camping at a beach in fla...
it was so great im sorry i came back.
cant wait for the may rally and another week of camping at the beach.

talk soon, lamar


----------



## Crawfish

campingnut18 said:


> did we have any new people join us?
> we just got back from a short week of camping at a beach in fla...
> 
> [snapback]100131[/snapback]​


Lamar, we haven't added anybody else as of lately. Wish we could add maybe one or two more, we still have a little over 3 weeks to go.









As for the "camping at a beach in florida...", you can go ahead and say where, because we all know where you went.







It's bookmarked.









Leon


----------



## campingnut18

HI GANG... action 
i know we talked about this way back when,
but we want to do a WHITE ELEPHANT GIFT bag again.
we want to keep the gifts at as close to $10.00 as possible.

you dont have to do this. ONLY IF YOU WANT TOO.
you can bring as many $10.00 gift bags you want.

if you not sure what this is.. each person who brings a gift bag.
places that bag on the table. then we pick numbers 1-20 ..
number one picks a bag. opens it up.. ...
number 2 picks , he can keep his gift or take a gift away from any other opened
gift bag..
and so on , and so one..

thanks, lamar


----------



## Crawfish

Lamar, should the gifts be camping related or anything?

Leon


----------



## Theycallusthebreeze

Yeah, what Leon asked...PLUS...do we buy one gift per couple or one gift each? Sorry, I'm home at lunch and can't read all the above posts...Whichever, count 'The Breeze' in! action


----------



## Crawfish

Theycallusthebreeze said:


> Sorry, I'm home at lunch and can't read all the above posts...
> [snapback]100953[/snapback]​


Tracy, you eat lunch at 2:30 in the afternoon?







Just kidding, I just had to say that.









Leon


----------



## campingnut18

no, the gift can be anything. funny silly .
a new outback... anything you want.
you can get one gift and then one person from your family will pick for you.
or you can bring 5 gift bags and 5 family members can pick a bag.

the more we have playing the more fun it will be.

lamar


----------



## Theycallusthebreeze

Crawfish said:


> Theycallusthebreeze said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry, I'm home at lunch and can't read all the above posts...
> [snapback]100953[/snapback]​
> 
> 
> 
> Tracy, you eat lunch at 2:30 in the afternoon?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just kidding, I just had to say that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Leon
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [snapback]100960[/snapback]​
Click to expand...

HAHA! No, Leon, I think my time is off on this board!
















Hey Lamar! Sounds like fun! Isn't that something like 'Dirty Santa'?


----------



## ee4308

campingnut18 said:


> no, the gift can be anything. funny silly .
> a new outback...
> lamar
> [snapback]100967[/snapback]​


Probably need to make it silly, funny, etc cause most everyone already has a new Outback.


----------



## campingnut18

BUT, but .... ours is more than 2 years old! We'll take a new 27' w/ the 2 queens and slide-out any day as a prize!!! Lemur and I are practically Outback veterans at this point - no, wait I think Nick-erie and a couple others might have us beat in camper year tho. We still love it = our 23RS is ours and suits us well.

Carmen











ee4308 said:


> campingnut18 said:
> 
> 
> 
> no, the gift can be anything. funny silly .
> a new outback...Â
> lamar
> [snapback]100967[/snapback]​
> 
> 
> 
> Probably need to make it silly, funny, etc cause most everyone already has a new Outback.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [snapback]101176[/snapback]​
Click to expand...


----------



## kjdj

The White Elephant show at Cloudland was the best. It brought everyone together!








Kevin


----------



## Crawfish

campingnut18 said:


> Lemur and I are practically Outback veterans at this point -
> Carmen


"Lemur", does Lamar like to be called by his French name.







Maybe we have a new nick name for him now.









Leon


----------



## campingnut18

you can call me anything you want... 
as long as its not dad... i have only one to put through college for 4 years.
thats all i want..

lamar


----------



## Reverie

Here is a picture of Lamar we snapped at an earlier rally. Dude, you REALLY need to shave.

This Explains Why She Calls Him "Lemur"

Reverie


----------



## Crawfish

I've got a cousin that looks just like that.







He likes french fries also.









Leon


----------



## W4DRR

Lemur!








Now that's a nickname that could get stuck real easy!


----------



## campingnut18

thanks nick. now that they know what i look like 
i guess i'll be put in the back of the campground away from all women and children.

lamar


----------



## old_tidefan

Picture kinda reminds me of a girl I used to date







Her eyes weren't as pretty though


----------



## campingnut18

ok back off... im taken....
i know ill make sure my door is locked at night now..

lamar


----------



## Crawfish

Aaargh, mates and wenches, and I use that word "wenches" loosely, it's only about two weeks away. Hope they go by quickly.

Leon


----------



## campingnut18

only 3 days until the mega mini rally at fdr...
see ya then, lamar


----------



## W4DRR

campingnut18 said:


> only 3 days until the mega mini rally at fdr...
> see ya then, lamar
> [snapback]102626[/snapback]​


Lemur,

Who is attending the FDR Mega-Mini Rally?

Bob


----------



## campingnut18

NO..NO...NO.. in now way is this a rally.















i cant do another rally until the fall.
i was just kidding. 
but we are going to fdr this weekend only have 3 going..
anyone want to join us is welcome..
lamar


----------



## WeR5Wheeling

Crawfish said:


> Aaargh, mates and wenches, and I use that word "wenches" loosely, it's only about two weeks away. Hope they go by quickly.
> 
> Leon
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [snapback]102613[/snapback]​


Will someone post a list of things needed for the breakfast and pot luck by next week? That will be the last weekend to get ready. Looks like we're covered on the meat and beans for the pot luck. I think Karen is starting to think about what to bring now. We had a great time last week at the KOA near Anderson, SC, but could have done with out the 92 degrees we had a couple of days. - Dave


----------



## mountainlady56

campingnut18 said:


> NO..NO...NO.. in now way is this a rally.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i cant do another rally until the fall.
> i was just kidding.
> but we are going to fdr this weekend only have 3 going..
> anyone want to join us is welcome..
> lamar
> [snapback]102636[/snapback]​


Okay, now I'm feeling left out. shy I could have stayed imprisoned from 10:30 PM to 7 AM (W4DRR knows what I'm talking about) a few more days, taken another route headed south, and joined ya'll at FDR!! Well, I sure know where I fit in!








Darlene


----------



## ee4308

sgalady said:


> Okay, now I'm feeling left out. shy I could have stayed imprisoned from 10:30 PM to 7 AM (W4DRR knows what I'm talking about) a few more days, taken another route headed south, and joined ya'll at FDR!! Well, I sure know where I fit in!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Darlene
> [snapback]102765[/snapback]​


Sorry about that Darlene. I thought everyone knew. It has been in my signature line for 6 weeks. Still not to late, just turn it around and head back. sunny


----------



## Crawfish

WeR5Wheeling said:


> Will someone post a list of things needed for the breakfast and pot luck by next week? That will be the last weekend to get ready. Looks like we're covered on the meat and beans for the pot luck. I think Karen is starting to think about what to bring now.
> Â Dave
> [snapback]102729[/snapback]​


David, I will try and put a list together and get it on here either Monday or Tuesday. Will that be to late? Or you can go to the website Zoom has made and just bring something based on that list. You do know about Zoom's website, right?

Whoa! Wait a minute. Today is Tuesday. What was I thinking. I guest I got my days mixed up. David I will try to get a list together tomorrow.

Leon


----------



## campingnut18

If anyone has extra tables and plastic tablecloths, that would be helpful. If you're like me, S.O.S. = Stuck On Stupid, I couldn't find the links. Hopefully, (if I do this right), here is the link for who's bringing what just for convenience. Looks like we've got it covered pretty well. Could always use a few more drinks -or bring your own. Sqalady - I got some Dixie cups here from work if you haven't got those already. For breakfast, does anyone want to volunteer for some of the toppings for pancakes? syrup, bananas, blueberries, nuts, etc. (or has someone already?) We'll be bringing some of these so just a little.

http://www.geralds.net/Outbackers/OutbackersMay5.xls

Carmen


----------



## campingnut18

sorry group, we in no way wanted to leave anyone out.
i was asked if i wanted to camp that weekend at FDR and said yes..

i always try and post my trips here. most are just weekends. 
i will ask if anyone wants to join us.. and then were off.
i did this for my next two trips. and now they have turned into a super mega rally...








so if you plan a trip post it, you just may have a few outbacks show up.

lamar action


----------



## mom30075

I've changed my breakfast item. Seems we have enough pancakes/waffles, so I'll make Gorilla bread.

Donna


----------



## W4DRR

mom30075 said:


> I've changed my breakfast item. Seems we have enough pancakes/waffles, so I'll make Gorilla bread.
> 
> Donna
> [snapback]103185[/snapback]​


Gorilla Bread???


----------



## mom30075

Gorilla Bread???








[snapback]103188[/snapback]​[/quote]

Gorilla Bread kind of like gooey cinnamin/brwn sugar rolls with cream chees in the center of each roll.
Made w/ biscuits, crm chees, butter, sugar, cinn, walnuts
YUMMY!

DINNER ADD: KIELBASA sausage, onions, and peppers 
thanks


----------



## W4DRR

mom30075 said:


> Gorilla Bread???
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [snapback]103188[/snapback]​


Gorilla Bread kind of like gooey cinnamin/brwn sugar rolls with cream chees in the center of each roll.
Made w/ biscuits, crm chees, butter, sugar, cinn, walnuts
YUMMY!

DINNER ADD: KIELBASA sausage, onions, and peppers 
thanks
[snapback]103191[/snapback]​[/quote]








Sounds good!


----------



## zoomzoom8

Oh my god I just tacked on 20lbs reading what was in that bread.....









changes made.........

Logans Landing Info

sunny

Couple things........

Not that I wish this on anyone, but remember if you can't make it, you must cancel within seven (7) days of arrival or loose your deposit.

If you are bringing your dog(s), don't forget to get a copy of their shot records.

Not like I'm sitting here counting or anything, but...........ONLY 15 MORE DAYS...WOOHOO!!!!!


----------



## campingnut18

ohhhhhhhhhhhh my... 
thats stuff is so good donna... 
i guess i need to start my diet today...

thats stuff is to die for...









lamar...


----------



## campingnut18

OK YOU SOUTHEASTERN OUTBACKERS....... need your input..
i got permission to use this for t-shirts for the southeast outbackers rally.

http://www.benzel.net/images/2006_rally.jpg

i will try and see if we can get shirts made in time for the summer rally.

give me an idea of how many were looking at?
and what sizes ?
then i'll let you know what they will run per shirt.
i'll see what i can do...

thanks, lamar


----------



## Crawfish

Just a picture?







No wording?









Just kidding Lamar. What will be the wording on the shirts? If it really matters.
But I will take two, one extra large and one medium.

Leon


----------



## campingnut18

we can add wording to it. 
if we dont then we can use it for each rally we have.
but im open to anything..

lamar


----------



## mom30075

campingnut18 said:


> we can add wording to it.
> if we dont then we can use it for each rally we have.
> but im open to anything..
> 
> lamar
> [snapback]103297[/snapback]​


wow, great picture, who drew it?
I'm for something like OUtbackers.com
or Outbackers Rally
(no dates so we can use it for other rallies)


----------



## campingnut18

campingnut18 said:


> CastleRock Outbacker's wife drew it. I second what Donna-Mom said. Wording should be generic like Outbackers.com (maybe sorta the logo). We were thinking nothing too expensive for these also.
> 
> Here's the link (i hope) if you would like to read about the pic (and maybe thank 'em)
> http://www.outbackers.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=7951
> 
> Carmen
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wow, great picture, who drew it?
> I'm for something like OUtbackers.com
> or Outbackers Rally
> (no dates so we can use it for other rallies)
> [snapback]103312[/snapback]​


[snapback]103313[/snapback]​[/quote]


----------



## Castle Rock Outbackers

I do suggest you add words to the shirts. For the Rocky Mountain Rally, I plan to add text in the left chest area that says, "2006 Rocky Mountain Outbackers Rally." Then below the logo, I would like to add, "Golden Gate Canyon State Park."

Randy


----------



## mountainlady56

ee4308 said:


> sgalady said:
> 
> 
> 
> Okay, now I'm feeling left out. shy I could have stayed imprisoned from 10:30 PM to 7 AM (W4DRR knows what I'm talking about) a few more days, taken another route headed south, and joined ya'll at FDR!!Â Well, I sure know where I fit in!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Darlene
> [snapback]102765[/snapback]​
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry about that Darlene. I thought everyone knew. It has been in my signature line for 6 weeks. Still not to late, just turn it around and head back. sunny
> [snapback]102771[/snapback]​
Click to expand...

No, I didn't take my toys and go home to play. Sorry I didn't post anything in return, but I've been laid up. Seems the bumpy ride on I-75, this past weekend, and the jarring bumps at bridges, did a number on my neck, which is fused from C-3 to C-7. This DEFINITELY decided that I have to make a decision about whether to get a new tow vehicle with a smoother ride, more horsepower and more rear suspension tweaks or forget the whole deal. I've been on muscle relaxers and pain meds, TRYING to avoid going to the neurosurgeon again!!








Having bad headaches as a result of my neck. I wouldn't be able to go this weekend, anyway. 
Eugene, when you put something on your signature line, I don't know if it's personal/family, which I wouldn't want to interfere with, or anybody join in, so that's why I didn't ask about it.
Take care!
Darlene action


----------



## Crawfish

Hi Darlene,

We hope your neck gets better before the spring rally. As far as going camping, if me and DW are planning on going camping somewhere there is an open invitation to anybody that wants to go. So don't you think you will be imposing or anything because the way I see it is "the more the merrier". So if you want to hop on board on any of our trips you are more than welcome.

Leon


----------



## WeR5Wheeling

zoom, please add that we will bring a desert to potluck. Syrup and tub of butter for breakfast. Also, extra plastic table cloth. I had previously said I would bring a electric griddle and extra ice chest for drinks. Thanks, Dave


----------



## zoomzoom8

WeR5Wheeling said:


> zoom, please add that we will bring a desert to potluck. Syrup and tub of butter for breakfast. Also, extra plastic table cloth. I had previously said I would bring a electric griddle and extra ice chest for drinks. Thanks, Dave
> [snapback]103362[/snapback]​


Done.

Logan's Landing Info

14 MORE DAYS!!!


----------



## W4DRR

Logan's Landing Recon Report:

We nothing better to do (the grass was still wet from the rain, so couldn't do yard work), we decided to run over to Logan's Landing and check it out prior to the Rally. Upon arrival, I was very impressed with the park-like setting. The sites were just close enough to be neighborly, but not too close either...just about right. Everything seemed clean and well maintained. The bathrooms were clean. We even spoke with the owners (who, by the way, lurk on this site from time to time). They seemed like very nice people who really wanted their campground to be a good experience for all. So with that, we give it two thumbs up!
















Bob & Doris


----------



## Theycallusthebreeze

Bob and Doris~~That was nice of you to do that! Glad you were impressed with it! We are really lookin' forward to it!


----------



## zoomzoom8

12 DAYS!!!































Thanks for the report!


----------



## Theycallusthebreeze

> 12 DAYS!!!
> 
> Thanks for the report!


Come on zoomzoom8, you mean to tell me you don't have the hours and the minutes too??


----------



## zoomzoom8

Theycallusthebreeze said:


> 12 DAYS!!!
> 
> Thanks for the report!
> 
> 
> 
> Come on zoomzoom8, you mean to tell me you don't have the hours and the minutes too??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [snapback]103910[/snapback]​
Click to expand...

Well, I do...but I thought that would be too geeky.....


----------



## Dreamtimers

campingnut18 said:


> OK YOU SOUTHEASTERN OUTBACKERS....... need your input..
> i got permission to use this for t-shirts for the southeast outbackers rally.
> 
> http://www.benzel.net/images/2006_rally.jpg
> 
> i will try and see if we can get shirts made in time for the summer rally.
> 
> give me an idea of how many were looking at?
> and what sizes ?
> then i'll let you know what they will run per shirt.
> i'll see what i can do...
> 
> thanks, lamar
> [snapback]103290[/snapback]​


Hi 'Lemur'

Depending on price, we might be interested 1 kids 10-12 or small adult; 1 large; 1 2x large. Let us know about the price. Might be nice to have something like "Southeastern Region" or "Southeastern Outbackers" on it. That way, even if you went to another area rally, it would identify your home area.

Carmen: you have us down on the spread sheet for rosin baked potatos, I think that should be Dave III (outbackga) Dave. I've never seen one but am looking forward to trying one.

_Huntsville_ Dave


----------



## zoomzoom8

11...


----------



## campingnut18

HI ALL, as for the shirts, leon is talking with someone this week about 
making them. im not sure we can get them made in time for logans.
i was thinking on the shirts to have the text on top as
Outbackers.com
and the at the bottom of the print to have text that says..southeast rally.
not put any dates and keep them to one color.
so that we can keep the price low .

any input would help.....

lanks, lamar


----------



## zoomzoom8

Logan's Landing Countdown

Not that I'm counting........


----------



## Dreamtimers

campingnut18 said:


> HI ALL, as for the shirts, leon is talking with someone this week about
> making them. im not sure we can get them made in time for logans.
> i was thinking on the shirts to have the text on top as
> Outbackers.com
> and the at the bottom of the print to have text that says..southeast rally.
> not put any dates and keep them to one color.
> so that we can keep the price low .
> 
> any input would help.....
> 
> lanks, lamar
> [snapback]104264[/snapback]​


See #517

Outbackers.com with the region would be nice, especially if we have artwork to have the logo for the website. $.02 If it does not say rally, you could wear it any time you are out and perhaps generate some interest among fellow campers, either new outbackers or perhaps convert some of the S.O.B.s...

Dave


----------



## W4DRR

Aerial Surveillence Intel showing projected Outback area of control 05MAY06 - 07MAY06.


----------



## Crawfish

OK everybody, here's the scoop on the rally shirts.

The shirts will be plain white "T" shirts with the picture screen printed on the back with text like "Southeastern Outbackers" or what ever we want written over the picture and on the front over the left breast will be in small letters "Southeastern Outbackers" or what ever text we want, or we could have the picture on the front with text on the back. Lamar will have a link to an example on here soon.

If we order 50 shirts on the initial order we can get them at $13.60 each. That price will cover all sizes. She told me she could have them ready before the spring rally at Logan's Landing, but she has to know by tomorrow if we want to order so she can start working on the art work. She will need to know the sizes we need by this Friday in order to have them ready in time for the spring rally.

So, what do yall think. Let's hear some input from everybody on the "text" we want to put on it and number of shirts and sizes.

Again, we need to know if we want to do the shirt by tomorrow and the number and sizes by Friday.

Leon


----------



## Crawfish

Here is a rough example of one idea. Picture and text on back and Outbackers.com logo on front.









Leon


----------



## campingnut18

Awesome! Looks good. I'd prefer the picture on the front but flexible. I think generic text is good too like you have or Outbackers.com - Southeast Region. We would definitely order at least 3 - (1=XL; 1=L, 1=S)

Carmen


----------



## zoomzoom8

50 to place an order huh? By tomorrow? Surely they can do better than that.......we do runs of single color front and back for the GA RX8club in batches of 30 for 10.00 ea on a grey stock beefy tee.........well, we can try.....we would need 2 L, 1s, 1xs


----------



## Crawfish

zoomzoom8 said:


> 50 to place an order huh? By tomorrow? [snapback]104375[/snapback]​


Hi Zoom,

They just need to know if we want to place an order by tomorrow so they can start the art work on the picture to have the shirts ready by the spring rally. I just picked 50 because these shirts will cover all the rallies, so the people that don't attend all the rallies will have a shirt for the rally they do attend. So far there are 25 families attending one rally or the other.

Leon


----------



## zoomzoom8

Crawfish said:


> zoomzoom8 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 50 to place an order huh? By tomorrow? [snapback]104375[/snapback]​
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Zoom,
> 
> They just need to know if we want to place an order by tomorrow so they can start the art work on the picture to have the shirts ready by the spring rally. I just picked 50 because these shirts will cover all the rallies, so the people that don't attend all the rallies will have a shirt for the rally they do attend. So far there are 25 families attending one rally or the other.
> 
> Leon
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [snapback]104387[/snapback]​
Click to expand...

ohhhhhh, I see......








thanks......


----------



## Theycallusthebreeze

Hey Leon! Is this the Tammy girl that made my flag that will be doing the shirts??


----------



## Crawfish

Theycallusthebreeze said:


> Hey Leon! Is this the Tammy girl that made my flag that will be doing the shirts??
> [snapback]104416[/snapback]​


This is a business in the town where I live. I have done business with her for years. She does great work and at a reasonable price.

Leon


----------



## Theycallusthebreeze

Oh, Ok. I wasn't sure who was doing them. I think we'll probably get a couple. I'll get back with you later on the details. Thanx Leon!


----------



## mom30075

THe Hancock family will purchase the following shirts

3X (if you can order one)
L
XL
M
youth large (if avail, if not Adult Small)

Thanks, Donna


----------



## ee4308

Crawfish.

2 XL for me.


----------



## old_tidefan

Crawfish,

3 for us:

2 XL
M
XS

Thanks!


----------



## W4DRR

Crawfish,

Put us down for 3: 1 ea M, 1 ea L, and 1 ea 2X to cover my expansive girth.

Bob


----------



## zoomzoom8

Hi all!!! action

Updated Info....(let me know if if this kills your page opening speed, and I'll remove the new map)

Logans Landing Info

Countdown Info

sunny


----------



## mountainlady56

campingnut18 said:


> Awesome! Looks good. I'd prefer the picture on the front but flexible. I think generic text is good too like you have or Outbackers.com - Southeast Region. We would definitely order at least 3 - (1=XL; 1=L, 1=S)
> 
> Carmen
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [snapback]104371[/snapback]​


I'm like Carmen, with kids spilling (adults, too), I like the idea of the pic on the front, and maybe the outbackers.com logo in a corner above it, with the "Southeastern Outbackers" on the back. I think the logo would kinda look lonely on the back, all by itself! shy 
For me, I'll need 3:
1-3XL (if available)
1-2XL
1-M
Thanks,
Darlene action


----------



## campingnut18

Tonka (i.e. Julie) wrote me an e-mail that they want the following on the shirts:

"The shirt looks good to me. Count David and me in. As for sizes, XL for David and LG for me. How do we go about paying for them? Are we to purchase at the Rally or does whoever's doing the ordering need the money now?"

Just trying to keep them in the loop until they can get on the site. Crawfish, Julie had a good question. Do you want us to send you some $$ ahead of time? I imagine this is a bit of out-of-pocket expenses. Let us know. We really appreciate you taking this and running with it.

Carmen









p.s. The shirt looks great to me ... but just a thought - if the graphic was on the front, it could be seen for pictures.


----------



## zoomzoom8

10.....


----------



## W4DRR

Just curious what day and time everyone will be arriving. As for us, we should be there around noon or so on Friday. I am going to check with Logan's Landing the day before and see if our site is occupied. If it is, we might delay our arrival until 2:00PM, the check-out time. The only check-in time they give is 9:00AM, so if your site is vacant, you can arrive that early.

Bob


----------



## BenandTina

Put BenandTina down for 4. I will have to furnish sizes latter today or tomorrow. Don't know what size to get Tina


----------



## zoomzoom8

W4DRR said:


> Just curious what day and time everyone will be arriving. As for us, we should be there around noon or so on Friday. I am going to check with Logan's Landing the day before and see if our site is occupied. If it is, we might delay our arrival until 2:00PM, the check-out time. The only check-in time they give is 9:00AM, so if your site is vacant, you can arrive that early.
> 
> Bob
> [snapback]104685[/snapback]​


We had planned to arrive at the 2:00 check in, but by-cracky if we can get in earlier, I'm all for that!


----------



## Theycallusthebreeze

Hey there Bob! Looks like you and Doris are going to be our neighbors! Great! Your wienie dog and our wire-haired fox terrorist can get acquainted!
















We'll probably arrive around 12 noon. If we can't get in yet, we'll just 'hang out' somewhere. But alot of times, you can get in before official check-in time.

Hey zoomzoom! You got the official COUNTER! I knew you could do it! I had complete faith in you~!





















Really kicks me in the butt to get some stuff done that I need to do!


----------



## Theycallusthebreeze

By the way Leon...We will take (2) shirts. (1) in a 3X if possible and (1) in XL. Thanks for your efforts!


----------



## Crawfish

OK everybody I have turned in the art work for her to start on it. Now we need to decide on where to put everything and what type of text to use.

Here are the choices.
1. Picture on front of shirt with "Southeastern Outbackers" and on back "Outbackers.com"

2. Picture on back with "Southeastern Outbackers" and on front left breast the logo for Outbackers.com.









Here are some choices for the type of text. When picking the type of text just say 1 or 2 or 3.








So when you make and overall vote just post for example picture on back with #3 text. The majority rules in this vote. Voting will close Thursday night. I will need this information to her by Friday morning.

Leon


----------



## W4DRR

I vote for the picture on back, and the #3 text.

#3 looks like about the closest match to the Outbacker.com text. Can we match it exactly?

Bob


----------



## Crawfish

W4DRR said:


> I vote for the picture on back, and the #3 text.
> 
> #3 looks like about the closest match to the Outbacker.com text. Can we match it exactly?
> 
> Bob
> [snapback]104710[/snapback]​


Bob, check out #3 now. This is the closest I could get.

Leon


----------



## W4DRR

Crawfish said:


> W4DRR said:
> 
> 
> 
> I vote for the picture on back, and the #3 text.
> 
> #3 looks like about the closest match to the Outbacker.com text.Â Can we match it exactly?
> 
> Bob
> [snapback]104710[/snapback]​
> 
> 
> 
> Bob, check out #3 now. This is the closest I could get.
> 
> Leon
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [snapback]104714[/snapback]​
Click to expand...

Looks close enough for government work to me!


----------



## mjatalley

W4DRR said:


> I vote for the picture on back, and the #3 text.
> 
> Bob
> [snapback]104710[/snapback]​


My vote also.


----------



## campingnut18

I VOTE FOR 
1. picture on the front... ( for photo opt )

text dont care as long as it outbackers.com

also i guess i assume that for saturday night pot luck ..
each family will bring enough hambers/ hot dogs for their family ?

lamar /carmen


----------



## Theycallusthebreeze

Me too! I vote for the *picture* on the *back*, the Outback *logo* on the *left front* and the number *3 *text.


----------



## Crawfish

Here are the sizes that will be available.

Adults sizes - 3XL, 2XL, XL, L, M, S

Children sizes - 6/8 small, 10/12 medium, 14/16 large, anything bigger will go to the adult sizes.

For the people who have children let me know what size you need based on the information above. I want to try and get all the shirts to fit everybody if possible.

Leon


----------



## Theycallusthebreeze

Hey Leon! Since the picture already says 'Southeastern Outbackers', can we get the logo that will go on the front to say our ID name ('The Breeze') instead of 'Outbackers.com'? Just asking...


----------



## Crawfish

Theycallusthebreeze said:


> Hey Leon! Since the picture already says 'Southeastern Outbackers', can we get the logo that will go on the front to say our ID name ('The Breeze') instead of 'Outbackers.com'? Just asking...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [snapback]104744[/snapback]​


That would mean she would have to do a different set up for each shirt which in turn would increase the time to print them which in turn would increase the price quite a bit. It can be done but we are trying to keep the price as low as possible. But that is something we could think about doing next year if we change the design of the shirt.

Leon


----------



## campingnut18

Crawfish: YOU are doing an awesome job! So, how many do you have so far?

THURSDAY ARRIVAL: We will be arriving on Thursday nite - maybe around 7pm? Anybody that's already there on Thursday up for us bringing in a bucket of chicken or something to share?

FOR THE POTLUCK: I know we will probably have more than enough, don't forget to check the list for what you signed up for. Wondering if we should have an overall check on Saturday morning to ensure that we've got everything covered like necessities: margaritas, beer ... oh, just kidding I mean, condiments, plates, utensils, meat, tables, ice, etc.

Carmen


----------



## mom30075

My Vote

PIC on Back

Logo front w/ #3 or #5

THANKS for doing this, lots of work


----------



## W4DRR

campingnut18 said:


> Crawfish: YOU are doing an awesome job! So, how many do you have so far?
> 
> THURSDAY ARRIVAL: We will be arriving on Thursday nite - maybe around 7pm? Anybody that's already there on Thursday up for us bringing in a bucket of chicken or something to share?
> 
> FOR THE POTLUCK: I know we will probably have more than enough, don't forget to check the list for what you signed up for. Wondering if we should have an overall check on Saturday morning to ensure that we've got everything covered like necessities: margaritas, beer ... oh, just kidding I mean, condiments, plates, utensils, meat, tables, ice, etc.
> 
> Carmen
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [snapback]104759[/snapback]​


We had signed up for helping with the breakfast. We hadn't committed to any type of food yet. (Waiting to see what is needed) But we can bring our handy-dandy, official Outback slide out table. (The one that stores in the front storage area) Also, we have a couple of those "official" tacky plastic picnic tableclothes. We also have a small electric griddle, guaranteed to pop breakers if we used more than a couple of them at once.
Does anybody have one of those big, US Navy Chief Petty Officer Approved Coffee Makers, so we can brew a lot at once?









And kudos to Crawfish for doing the shirts!









Bob


----------



## Crawfish

campingnut18 said:


> Wondering if we should have an overall check on Saturday morning to ensure that we've got everything covered like necessities: margaritas, beer ...
> 
> Carmen
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [snapback]104759[/snapback]​


Carmen,

I like the way you think.

We will be arriving around 12:00 or 1:00 Alabama time on Thursday afternoon. I want to get a head start on the margarita's.









As of right now we have 45 shirts on order. We have until Thursday night for everybody to get their order in. *Don't forget to double check the children's sizes back on post #552 and let me know if I need to change anybodies child size.* Just post it on here, PM me, or send me an email and let me know.

As for payment, what I plan to do is go ahead and pay for the shirts and yall can pay me at the rally.

Leon


----------



## Crawfish

W4DRR said:


> Does anybody have one of those big, US Navy Chief Petty Officer Approved Coffee Makers, so we can brew a lot at once?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bob
> [snapback]104768[/snapback]​


Hey Bob, I see you were a Navy man too. If I am not mistaken, Lamar is bringing one of those USN CPO Approved Coffee Makers. I think he said it was a 25 or 30 cup type.

Leon


----------



## W4DRR

Crawfish said:


> W4DRR said:
> 
> 
> 
> Does anybody have one of those big, US Navy Chief Petty Officer Approved Coffee Makers, so we can brew a lot at once?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bob
> [snapback]104768[/snapback]​
> 
> 
> 
> Hey Bob, I see you were a Navy man too. If I am not mistaken, Lamar is bringing one of those USN CPO Approved Coffee Makers. I think he said it was a 25 or 30 cup type.
> 
> Leon
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [snapback]104776[/snapback]​
Click to expand...

Alright! Lemur's the man!


----------



## campingnut18

yes bob, we have a large coffee maker to bring. i think it was around 20 cups..
the sad thing is someone will have to make it.
WE DONT DRINK COFFEE . so we have no idea how to make it..

leon , dont get too many down without me....









lamar


----------



## zoomzoom8

30 cup coffee maker??? Come on....let's get real here...okay I'll ask...who's got the 5 gallon blender for the margarita's? You Thursday night folks are going to have the bar up and running for welcome drinks and such, right?


----------



## campingnut18

THANKS ZOOMZOOM. you gave me a great idea..
you coffe drinkers just lost out.
i will now make margarita's on the rocks in the old coffee maker.
i just have to make sure that it doesn't get turned on.....
thanks, lamar


----------



## Crawfish

zoomzoom8 said:


> You Thursday night folks are going to have the bar up and running for welcome drinks and such?
> [snapback]104790[/snapback]​


Zoom,
We will have one in hand as you drive in. Maybe it will help some backing into there spot.







Come to think of it, it might just help me in mine.









Leon


----------



## zoomzoom8

campingnut18 said:


> THANKS ZOOMZOOM. you gave me a great idea..
> you coffe drinkers just lost out.
> i will now make margarita's on the rocks in the old coffee maker.
> i just have to make sure that it doesn't get turned on.....
> thanks, lamar
> [snapback]104796[/snapback]​


Now for fall/winter camping trips we have been known to fire up a big fry pot of warm white Russians....mmmmm, mmmmm, warms up the soul.....


----------



## fl_diesel

Leon,

I will take 2 shirts. one XL and one Large.

My vote is the picture on the back and text 3.

Thanks for all the work on this!!!

Can't wait until June...


----------



## W4DRR

fl_ford said:


> Leon,
> 
> I will take 2 shirts. one XL and one Large.
> 
> My vote is the picture on the back and text 3.
> 
> Thanks for all the work on this!!!
> 
> Can't wait until June...
> [snapback]104857[/snapback]​


Hey Jon! It not too late to come and join us for the Spring Rally! action


----------



## Reverie

The Robinson's would like four shirts,

1 XL
1 Large
1 Kids 8/10
1 Kids 10/12

Reverie


----------



## Dreamtimers

Crawfish said:


> Here are the sizes that will be available.
> 
> Adults sizes - 3XL, 2XL, XL, L, M, S
> 
> Children sizes - 6/8 small, 10/12 medium, 14/16 large, anything bigger will go to the adult sizes.
> 
> For the people who have children let me know what size you need based on the information above. I want to try and get all the shirts to fit everybody if possible.
> 
> Leon
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [snapback]104742[/snapback]​


Hi Leon;

Thanks for all the effort you've put into this. You can handle orders for me anytime.
















Now that I know that kids sizes are available.
I need to amend our order to 
1) 2XL; 1) L; 1) kids 10-12

DW and I cast one vote for front graphic and one vote for rear graphic.
Two votes for font #3.









We also will go with majority rule on graphic location, (Really do want font#3 though) .
















Dave


----------



## zoomzoom8

WOOHOO!!!!!

Logan's Landing Countdown Timer































Reminder......remember tomorrow is the last day to pull out and get your deposit back.....hopefully that doesn't apply to anyone here.....


----------



## kjdj

campingnut18 said:


> THANKS ZOOMZOOM. you gave me a great idea..
> you coffe drinkers just lost out.
> i will now make margarita's on the rocks in the old coffee maker.
> i just have to make sure that it doesn't get turned on.....
> thanks, lamar
> [snapback]104796[/snapback]​


I've got a 5 Gal bucket & a drill mount paint stir?


----------



## oshields

Hi Leon,

I think I responded to your email about t-shirts, but I'm not sure. We'll take 4.

2 XL
1 Large 14-16
1 Small 6-8

1 vote graphic on the back - Tommy
If white t-shirt, 1 vote graphic on front - Kim

Like font 3.

Thanks for doing this.


----------



## zoomzoom8

Almost there......

Logan's Landing Countdown































Thu
May 4
Mostly sunny
82Â°/55Â° 0%

Fri
May 5
Partly Cloudy
83Â°/57Â° 10%

Sat
May 6
Isolated T-Storms
84Â°/58Â° 30%


----------



## W4DRR

zoomzoom8 said:


> Almost there......
> 
> Logan's Landing Countdown
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thu
> May 4
> Mostly sunny
> 82Â°/55Â° 0%
> 
> Fri
> May 5
> Partly Cloudy
> 83Â°/57Â° 10%
> 
> Sat
> May 6
> Isolated T-Storms
> 84Â°/58Â° 30%
> [snapback]105348[/snapback]​


Zoom, I've been watching that weather too. Looks like Thursday and Friday are going to be the best days. Unfortunately, I won't get there until Friday noon, or so. Hope it isn't a rain-out. Better bring some tarps, just in case.
And remember, tarps are worth bonus Tacky Points!









Bob


----------



## zoomzoom8

We are coming in Friday as well.....there won't be a rain out........

because.......


----------



## W4DRR

zoomzoom8 said:


> We are coming in Friday as well.....there won't be a rain out........
> 
> because.......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [snapback]105352[/snapback]​


I guess we better get to dancin'!


----------



## Theycallusthebreeze

Awww, you guys, don't even THINK rain! Surely, it won't.


----------



## Crawfish

Hey everybody,

Just want everybody to know, *today* is the last day to order rally shirts. I still have not heard from 3 or 4 people as of yet. The order will go in tomorrow morning so we can have the shirts in time for the spring rally. After this initial order, she will not do anything less than 36 shirts on a reorder. So if you want rally shirts let me know by today.

As far as the voting is going, we have the following:

Picture on front = 5
Picture on back = 8

Leon


----------



## W4DRR

Crawfish said:


> Hey everybody,
> 
> Just want everybody to know, *today* is the last day to order rally shirts. I still have not heard from 3 or 4 people as of yet. The order will go in tomorrow morning so we can have the shirts in time for the spring rally. After this initial order, she will not do anything less than 36 shirts on a reorder. So if you want rally shirts let me know by today.
> 
> As far as the voting is going, we have the following:
> 
> Picture on front = 5
> Picture on back = 8
> 
> Leon
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [snapback]105416[/snapback]​


And those that miss the cut-off will be assigned to Master Chief Crawfish's working party to field day the head, polish the scuttlebutt, and sent to procure a tub of relative bearing grease.









(Got to get everybody in a nautical mood before the Rally, since it will be Pirates Weekend)


----------



## mom30075

Leon,
Hancock Family shirt size CHANGE

5 shirts

3XL
XL
M
S
YOuth Large (14/16)

THANKS


----------



## Crawfish

mom30075 said:


> Leon,
> Hancock Family shirt size CHANGE
> 
> 5 shirts
> 
> 3XL
> XL
> M
> S
> YOuth Large (14/16)
> 
> THANKS
> [snapback]105443[/snapback]​


Hi mom,

Change noted. Thanks

Leon


----------



## Reverie

I didn't vote but I favor the picture on the back, the swoosh logo on the front left with "southeastern outbackers" below the outbackers.com logo.

Reverie


----------



## old_tidefan

Reverie said:


> I didn't vote but I favor the picture on the back, the swoosh logo on the front left with "southeastern outbackers" below the outbackers.com logo.
> 
> Reverie
> [snapback]105448[/snapback]​


I didn't vote yet either but would like to second Reverie's vote.


----------



## Crawfish

With the closure of the vote getting close, here are the standing.

Picture on front = 5
Picture on back = 10

It is to late for the wording "Southeastern Outbackers" under the logo. That was not figured in on the deal. Sorry. She only figured for the wording with the picture and the logo. Maybe next time.

Leon


----------



## Reverie

I would like to propose that we consider name tags for everyone. I know this sounds kind of "lame" but I swear I am going to wind up calling everyone "hey you" during the entire rally. I have a brain like Swiss Cheese when it comes to names. I can be introduced and before the sentence is over I have forgotten your name. I have tried all of the memorization tricks and it doesn't help much. Honest, this isn't Alzheimers. I think.... I can't really remember...

Reverie

action


----------



## Crawfish

Sounds like a good idea Nick. I am the same way. I can remember a face but not a name.









Leon


----------



## Theycallusthebreeze

Hi Everyone! Listen, I agree about the names!







If you all like, I will bring enough sticky name tags for everyone. I think I have seen them at Office Depot. Just let me know, OK?


----------



## W4DRR

Reverie said:


> I would like to propose that we consider name tags for everyone. I know this sounds kind of "lame" but I swear I am going to wind up calling everyone "hey you" during the entire rally. I have a brain like Swiss Cheese when it comes to names. I can be introduced and before the sentence is over I have forgotten your name. I have tried all of the memorization tricks and it doesn't help much. Honest, this isn't Alzheimers. I think.... I can't really remember...
> 
> Reverie
> 
> action
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [snapback]105616[/snapback]​


Nick, you must not have read all the posts going way back. I had already kind of volunteered for bringing some kind of stick-on tags. 
Actually, what happened, I raised the issue the same as you did, and by mentioning it first, I guess I volunteered.









Bob


----------



## Crawfish

You da man, Bob.









Leon


----------



## Theycallusthebreeze

Oh, sorry, I didn't read that far back I guess. shy


----------



## W4DRR

And being in the Navy, you think I would have learned.

_N_ ever
_A_ gain
_V_ olunteer
_Y_ ourself

Actually, just kidding. Bringing some name stickers to help out will be a pleasure!

Bob


----------



## Crawfish

W4DRR said:


> And being in the Navy, you think I would have learned.
> 
> _N_ ever
> _A_ gain
> _V_ olunteer
> _Y_ ourself
> 
> Bob
> [snapback]105645[/snapback]​


Bob, that sure does bring back memories. While in basic training, I can remember they would ask if anyone one had driver license, and I thought "alright I get to drive somewhere".







*NOT*, we would usually end up cleaning the head or cutting grass.


----------



## Reverie

I actually did remember it being discussed. I just didn't realize that anyone had a handle on it and I was too LAZY to go back a look. I really appreciate this because my nightmare scenario is sitting in a group of people I have been conversing with for two hours and not remembering anyone's name. Well, to make it worse, having my wife come up and expecting me to introduce everyone to her. Typically KD and I just introduce ourselves and kind of force people to introduce themselves to us because we BOTH suffer from this. Apparently it isn't genetic since our kids seem to do much better at this than us.

Reverie


----------



## W4DRR

Crawfish said:


> W4DRR said:
> 
> 
> 
> And being in the Navy, you think I would have learned.
> 
> _N_ ever
> _A_ gain
> _V_ olunteer
> _Y_ ourself
> 
> Bob
> [snapback]105645[/snapback]​
> 
> 
> 
> Bob, that sure does bring back memories. While in basic training, I can remember they would ask if anyone one had driver license, and I thought "alright I get to drive somewhere".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *NOT*, we would usually end up cleaning the head or cutting grass.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [snapback]105647[/snapback]​
Click to expand...

They wanted to know if you had a drivers license so you could drive that "cadillac" while cleaning the head.

NOTE: For the benefit of our non-Navy members here, "cadillac" is the affectionate name given to the large mop bucket on wheels (with integral "mop squeezer") used by the Navy. Also, note, I used "mop" instead of "swab" so as to avoid having to define that also. Hmmm....guess I just did anyway









Bob


----------



## W4DRR

Reverie said:


> I actually did remember it being discussed. I just didn't realize that anyone had a handle on it and I was too LAZY to go back a look. I really appreciate this because my nightmare scenario is sitting in a group of people I have been conversing with for two hours and not remembering anyone's name. Well, to make it worse, having my wife come up and expecting me to introduce everyone to her. Typically KD and I just introduce ourselves and kind of force people to introduce themselves to us because we BOTH suffer from this. Apparently it isn't genetic since our kids seem to do much better at this than us.
> 
> Reverie
> [snapback]105648[/snapback]​


I know what you mean. A few people I can handle, but in the case of this rally, there is going to be a lot of new faces, and I will be in overload. That was my prime motivation for mentioning the name tags back when I did, and going ahead and volunteering.
They say memory is the second thing to go.









Bob


----------



## zoomzoom8

With name tags in mind.........

Rally Outbackers.....PLEASE check out the list at:

Logan's Landing Info

and make sure you have the names of all the fine folks coming with you (and you) listed. That way we can get a head start on getting the name tags made. Please PM me your info to update if you find anything missing.

Logan's Landing Countdown








































Thu
May 4
Mostly Cloudy
82Â°/57Â° 20%

Fri
May 5
Mostly sunny
83Â°/58Â° 10%

Sat
May 6
Partly Cloudy
84Â°/57Â° 20%

Sun
May 7
Scattered Showers
80Â°/57Â° 60%


----------



## W4DRR

Zoom, from the looks of that weather report, the NO RAIN dance is working! sunny


----------



## Crawfish

It's not going to rain, it's not going to rain, it's not going to rain.







Think postive everybody. sunny sunny sunny sunny

Leon


----------



## Dreamtimers

zoomzoom8 said:


> With name tags in mind.........
> 
> [snapback]105665[/snapback]​


Just thinking outloud... Might be nice to also have username on the tag somewhere to help associate the real names and faces with the way we are known online.

Dave
AKA Dreamtimers


----------



## campingnut18

i have too many names 
to fit on my tag...


----------



## Crawfish

campingnut18 said:


> i have too many names
> to fit on my tag...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [snapback]105726[/snapback]​


It think "Lemur" has stuck Lamar.









Leon


----------



## Dreamtimers

campingnut18 said:


> i have too many names
> to fit on my tag...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [snapback]105726[/snapback]​


In general I refered only to your given/choosen Outbackers username,







But in your case 'Lemur' ...








You just need to bring several sharpies to add all of the nicknames to your rally shirt. Q.E.D.

_After thinking about that for a min._ 
Perhaps you need to let Crawfish know that you need a 3-5XL shirt.


----------



## campingnut18

dont forget about all the names carmen calls me....








also guy's dont forget to bring any suggestion you may have for the fall rally.
any print outs/ copy of the web sites and so on..

we want to post them after the rally so we can start voting.

thanks, lemur/lamar/campingnut18/hey you.. etc......


----------



## W4DRR

Dreamtimers said:


> zoomzoom8 said:
> 
> 
> 
> With name tags in mind.........
> 
> [snapback]105665[/snapback]​
> 
> 
> 
> Just thinking outloud... Might be nice to also have username on the tag somewhere to help associate the real names and faces with the way we are known online.
> 
> Dave
> AKA Dreamtimers
> [snapback]105722[/snapback]​
Click to expand...

I was planning on doing that, since we tend to know each other by our on-line names more than our real names.

Bob


----------



## Dreamtimers

W4DRR said:


> Dreamtimers said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> zoomzoom8 said:
> 
> 
> 
> With name tags in mind.........
> 
> [snapback]105665[/snapback]​
> 
> 
> 
> Just thinking outloud... Might be nice to also have username on the tag somewhere to help associate the real names and faces with the way we are known online.
> 
> Dave
> AKA Dreamtimers
> [snapback]105722[/snapback]​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I was planning on doing that, since we tend to know each other by our on-line names more than our real names.
> 
> Bob
> [snapback]105742[/snapback]​
Click to expand...

What can I say, Great minds think alike.


----------



## W4DRR

Stopped by Staples on the way home and picked up some Avery Adhesive Name Tags. They are 2 1/3" x 3 3/8". I have already started work on them and here are some samples.

Disclaimer: The appearance of certain individuals nametags, or the absence of any, by no means implies any favoritism. These are only representative of the most recent posters.

Now that the legal mumbo-jumbo is out of the way....


----------



## Crawfish

Bob, those are too cool. Great job. I think that deserves a two thumps up!
















I think Lamar had better get use to his new name.









Leon


----------



## W4DRR

Crawfish said:


> Bob, those are too cool. Great job. I think that deserves a two thumps up!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Â
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think Lamar had better get use to his new name.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Leon
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [snapback]105800[/snapback]​


I was wondering how long it would take somebody to notice Lemur's name.


----------



## Dreamtimers

W4DRR said:


> Crawfish said:
> 
> 
> 
> Bob, those are too cool. Great job. I think that deserves a two thumps up!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think Lamar had better get use to his new name.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Leon
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [snapback]105800[/snapback]​
> 
> 
> 
> I was wondering how long it would take somebody to notice Lemur's name.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [snapback]105803[/snapback]​
Click to expand...

Took no time to notice, a while to be able to post response. those look GREAT! Thanks for a wonderful job!!!
















Lemur: No man could carry a shirt large enough for all the names his wife calls him, especially the ones she does not let him hear. _(Besides I think there are laws covering printing those words in public)!_















Dave


----------



## campingnut18

I THINK HIS NAME TAG SHOULD READ: P.I.T.A. LEMUR

pita = pain in the ummm..butt









Carmen









p.s. But, when's all is said and done, he's my pita -- so back off (hehe) He's a pretty good camper mod guy too - great for the house honey do 2.


----------



## mountainlady56

Hi, Reverie!!
No problemo!! I think that's a great idea, as we will have not only adults we're "familiar" with, but kids, as well. So, we don't wanta say "hi, kid!".








Darlene


----------



## zoomzoom8

Logan's Landing Countdown










Thu
May 4
Partly Cloudy
84Â°/60Â° 20%

Fri
May 5
Scattered T-Storms
77Â°/56Â° 40%

Sat
May 6
Scattered Showers
84Â°/55Â° 60%

Sun
May 7
sunny
82Â°/58Â° 0%


----------



## Theycallusthebreeze

Good Mornin' W4Bob! Those look really great! Super Job! I like that little crawfish of yours Leon!


----------



## W4DRR

I am using everyone's avatar on the name tags. One problem: we have 5 attendees without an avatar.

Should I:
A. Leave it blank
B. Put in a generic picture of an Outback
C. Put in the Logan Landing logo
D. Put in a picture of Gilligan

Bob


----------



## Reverie

I vote for Gilligan.

Reverie


----------



## Crawfish

Reverie said:


> I vote for Gilligan.
> 
> Reverie
> [snapback]105904[/snapback]​


Make that two votes for Gilligan









Leon


----------



## mountainlady56

Make that THREE votes for Gilligan!!! hehehe







I'm getting EXCITED!!! I get my new truck, Monday!!







sunny







I'm getting the locks replaced on the camper, Wednesday. Oh, and BTW, only bad thing........having a root canal finished up Monday afternoon!!!







But, I'm looking forward to the trip.....just have 268.4 miles to go from my house to destination!! Taking out a loan for the gas........








Darlene action


----------



## Theycallusthebreeze

WOOHOO Darlene! What truck did you decide to go with? Hopefully you get the new truck in the morning *BEFORE* the root canal!







I hear ya on the gas!


----------



## mountainlady56

Theycallusthebreeze said:


> WOOHOO Darlene! What truck did you decide to go with? Hopefully you get the new truck in the morning *BEFORE* the root canal!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hear ya on the gas!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [snapback]105955[/snapback]​


Hi, Tracy!
I'll definitely get the truck before the root canal, as it's not til 4 PM!! LOL. I'm getting a Dodge Ram 2500 with Cummins diesel, quad cab with Thunderroad package. It's purty!!
Darlene action


----------



## Crawfish

sgalady said:


> I'm getting a Dodge Ram 2500 with Cummins diesel, quad cab with Thunderroad package. It's purty!!
> Darlene action
> [snapback]105972[/snapback]​


Darlene,

If you still have you old truck, you might need to measure the distance from the ground to the top of your ball on your hitch so you can adjust the hitch on your new Dodge. The new Dodge will most likely be setting about 2 to 3 inches higher, so you will have to lower the ball on the hitch the same distance. Just didn't want you to forget.







You might get some of the service people at the Dodge dealership to adjust it for you since you are buying a new truck from them.







See you at the rally. sunny

Leon


----------



## mountainlady56

Thanks, Leon!
I estimate the receiver is about the same height, to be honest. I'm not getting the 4x4, just the 2 wheel drive. Reason?? I'm short and fat, and getting in that those 4 wheel drive trucks is HARD for me (I have nerve damage in my left leg, too, and that causes some weakness in that leg, making it even harder). I will have them measure, though, and adjust it, if necessary. Thanks for the pointer!!
Darlene action


----------



## Theycallusthebreeze

Wow, Darlene, sounds super nice!







Can't wait to see it Friday! action


----------



## zoomzoom8

O'tay boys and girls.......looking at the list it looks like we are pretty covered on everything except.......hot dog buns, and condiments.......do you all see the same thing?































Logan's landing countdown










Thu
May 4
Partly Cloudy
88Â°/60Â° 20%

Fri
May 5
Scattered T-Storms
82Â°/58Â° 40%

Sat
May 6
Few Showers
84Â°/51Â° 30%

Sun
May 7
Scattered Showers
83Â°/54Â° 60%


----------



## Theycallusthebreeze

zz, I'll bring a few big packs of hot dog buns!


----------



## WeR5Wheeling

zoom, mark me down for 2 bottles of ketchup, 1 bottle of mustard, and 1 bottle of mayo. getting ready to go to Walmart to fill up the truck with the cheap $2.81 gas, so I can get this to. Dave

P.S. how many Dave's are coming to the rally?


----------



## Crawfish

WeR5Wheeling said:


> P.S. how many Dave's are coming to the rally?
> [snapback]106052[/snapback]​


Let's see if I can count them all.

Alabama Dave - Dreamtimers
Georgia Dave - outbackgeorgia
Tonka Dave - Tonka
and you WeR5 Dave

This is going to be confusing.







I can see it now, somebody will call out "Dave" and four men will say "what"









Leon


----------



## zoomzoom8

Thanks all.....

Link updated....

Logan's Landing Info

We are out to make a Wally World run today as well.......

WOOHOO!!!! I'm so exicted I can hardly contain myself!!!!!


----------



## Reverie

Crawfish said:


> WeR5Wheeling said:
> 
> 
> 
> P.S. how many Dave's are coming to the rally?
> [snapback]106052[/snapback]​
> 
> 
> 
> Let's see if I can count them all.
> 
> Alabama Dave - Dreamtimers
> Georgia Dave - outbackgeorgia
> Tonka Dave - Tonka
> and you WeR5 Dave
> 
> This is going to be confusing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can see it now, somebody will call out "Dave" and four men will say "what"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Leon
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [snapback]106055[/snapback]​
Click to expand...

It's like a soap opera... "Daves of Our Lives"...

Reverie


----------



## tdvffjohn

I just wanna say..."Daves not here...Man"

One of my favorite comedy skits....anyone else remember who from??

John


----------



## kjdj

tdvffjohn said:


> I just wanna say..."Daves not here...Man"
> 
> One of my favorite comedy skits....anyone else remember who from??
> 
> John
> [snapback]106070[/snapback]​


UH! UH! UH! UP IN SMOKE! Maaaaan!


----------



## W4DRR

Zoom, I think you are the keeper of the list. Here is what we will be bringing:

Breakfast - Orange Juice, bisquits, gravy.

Dinner - Baked beans, pasta salad, banana pudding
We will also bring some lettuce and cheese for use on hamburgers.

We have an electric griddle which can be pressed into service if needed at either meal.

Bob


----------



## old_tidefan

Zoom,
We're gonna bring some hot dogs/buns/hot dog chili and homemade lemonade for the potluck dinner. We'll make the leomnade at our site and any of the kids that want to help roll the lemons to get them ready are welcome (my nieces and nephews love to do this







)
For breakfast we'll bring fruit, milk, coffee creamer and splenda.


----------



## campingnut18

Don't forget about the White Elephant thingie ... I almost did! (Got two boxes of rocks ready to go.) Oops - spoiled it.









We've started loading up the stuff already. We are neck in neck with bringing as much stuff as the OShields now. If we don't have it, hopefully they (or somebody else) will.

We just made some of that homemade lemonade today - that will be great.

Carmen









NO RAIN!! scattered showers means scattered about everywhere but where we are.


----------



## campingnut18

p.s. Tommy, Lamar said to bring the fog machine. Guess the blowup pumpkin won't fit in this time but if you have a blowup pirate, that might work 








hehe


----------



## outbackgeorgia

Don't forgret,

Rosin Baked Potatos are on the menu!

Outbackgeorgia


----------



## Reverie

campingnut18 said:


> p.s. Tommy, Lamar said to bring the fog machine. Guess the blowup pumpkin won't fit in this time but if you have a blowup pirate, that might work
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hehe
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [snapback]106171[/snapback]​


Must...resist...urge...to...make...joke...about...blowup...pirate...

Reverie


----------



## campingnut18

come on nick... SAY IT ....


----------



## zoomzoom8

Hi all!!!!

Link updated:

Logan's Landing Info

Pet owners, don't forget to get your shot records........
























Logan's Landing Countdown

































Thu
May 4
Isolated T-Storms
84Â°/60Â° 30%

Fri
May 5
Scattered T-Storms
78Â°/55Â° 40%

Sat
May 6
Few Showers
73Â°/49Â° 30%

Sun
May 7
sunny
79Â°/53Â° 20%


----------



## W4DRR

Reverie said:


> campingnut18 said:
> 
> 
> 
> p.s.Â Tommy, Lamar said to bring the fog machine.Â Guess the blowup pumpkin won't fit in this time but if you have a blowup pirate, that might workÂ
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> heheÂ
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [snapback]106171[/snapback]​
> 
> 
> 
> Must...resist...urge...to...make...joke...about...blowup...pirate...
> 
> Reverie
> [snapback]106272[/snapback]​
Click to expand...

You wouldn't be referring to this guy, would you?


----------



## mountainlady56

Thu
May 4
Isolated T-Storms
84Â°/60Â° 30%

Fri
May 5
Scattered T-Storms
78Â°/55Â° 40%

Sat
May 6
Few Showers
73Â°/49Â° 30%

Sun
May 7

79Â°/53Â° 20%
RAIN, RAIN, PLEASE GO AWAY!!! WE ALL GOT RESERVATIONS AND WANT TO PLAY!!








Darlene action


----------



## Dreamtimers

With what looks like so much electric food/drink prep.







I'll throw in a couple of extra extension cords, in case it gets to be to much for one site.
















Dave


----------



## Theycallusthebreeze

Oh Lord, hear our prayer.


----------



## zoomzoom8

Just remember folks there are higher chances of no rain........ sunny

Besides......any camping....rain or shine, is good camping.....


----------



## Crawfish

zoomzoom8 said:


> Just remember folks there are higher chances of no rain........ sunny
> 
> Besides......any camping....rain or shine, is good camping.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [snapback]106361[/snapback]​


Now that is postive thinking. We *will* have a good rally rain or shine.

Leon


----------



## Theycallusthebreeze

Now there's a couple of 'the glass is half full' guys if I've ever seen em'!









And that is a *good* thing I should add!


----------



## Crawfish

Theycallusthebreeze said:


> Now there's a couple of 'the glass is half full' guys if I've ever seen em'!Â
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And that is a *good* thing I should add!Â
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [snapback]106363[/snapback]​


Especially when the glasses have margarita's in them.









Leon


----------



## Theycallusthebreeze

I hear ya Leon! It's 5:00 _somewhere_!


----------



## W4DRR

Dreamtimers said:


> With what looks like so much electric food/drink prep.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll throw in a couple of extra extension cords, in case it gets to be to much for one site.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dave
> [snapback]106355[/snapback]​


Make sure those cords are heavy duty. Those electric griddles are usually good for 10+ amps.
I think I may have a 12 guage extension cord good for at least 20 amps, but it is not very long. Also have a 25', 30 amp, extension for plugging in the Outback at home, that could be used with the proper adapters. I'll bring them both.

Bob


----------



## kymont

Just checking in with everyone as we get prepared for our long drive down to Alabama (about 430 miles). We will pull into Logan's Landing Thursday morning or evening, depending on whether we leave the house Wed night or Thurs morning. Can't wait to get away, meet all of you, consume adult beverages, and have a great time!!

We're picking up the Outback from the dealer tomorrow and bringing it home to plug in and pack. We had to take it into the dealer to get the toilet flush valve replaced, get a new outdoor shower hose, a couple of drawers fixed and some other minor issues. The toilet and shower hose were issues I didn't catch in PDI because it was still winterized.

I've been keeping up with the threads as time permits and am especially looking forward to the music!! (oh, and did I mention beverages?)









Who's in charge of weather for this?? Time to start working a little harder


----------



## mountainlady56

[snapback]105972[/snapback]​[/quote]

Darlene,

If you still have you old truck, you might need to measure the distance from the ground to the top of your ball on your hitch so you can adjust the hitch on your new Dodge. The new Dodge will most likely be setting about 2 to 3 inches higher, so you will have to lower the ball on the hitch the same distance. Just didn't want you to forget.







You might get some of the service people at the Dodge dealership to adjust it for you since you are buying a new truck from them.







See you at the rally. sunny

Leon








[snapback]105976[/snapback]​[/quote]

Hi, Leon, old buddy, old friend!!







(who I've never met before! hehehe)
Thank you SO much for the advice about getting the hitch adjusted. Try the new receiver was FOUR inches higher than the one on the GMC!! They adjusted it and transferred the brake installer, as well. I drove it home, then to Tallahassee, and it has a total of 200 miles on it, now (100 was from relocating it from another dealer). I sure am glad there's folks like you on here to look out for me!!








Darlene action


----------



## mountainlady56

Theycallusthebreeze said:


> Wow, Darlene, sounds super nice!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can't wait to see it Friday! action
> [snapback]106029[/snapback]​


Hi, Tracy!
It's pretty enough, but it's not as pretty as my other truck. BUT, it will do what I need it to do, and the other one would have the transmission worn out before long, towing in the mountains, I'm afraid.








Darlene action


----------



## mountainlady56

zoomzoom8 said:


> Just remember folks there are higher chances of no rain........ sunny
> 
> Besides......any camping....rain or shine, is good camping.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [snapback]106361[/snapback]​


Hi, zz!! 
Rain or no rain, we're having the potluck supper and all, cause I am NOT eating a whole gallon can of baked beans!!







Excuse me!!








Darlene action


----------



## campingnut18

ARRRRRRR MATES..........
only 2 more days before my ship set sail...
may the wind be in your sail, the sun at your back,
and all the beer be cold.
and darlene be down wind.............

see you at the landing mates..

campingnut, action


----------



## Crawfish

We are going to have to keep Darlene away from the campfire.







Don't need any flameable devices close to the fire.









Leon


----------



## Crawfish

The Skull and Cross Bones will be flying at Logan's Landing.










Leon


----------



## zoomzoom8

Logan's Landing Info

Pet owners, don't forget to get your shot records........
























Logan's Landing Countdown

































Thu
May 4
Partly Cloudy
87Â°/63Â° 20%

Fri
May 5
Scattered T-Storms
81Â°/61Â° 40%

Sat
May 6
T-Showers
76Â°/53Â° 30%

Sun
May 7
Partly Cloudy
76Â°/52Â° 20%


----------



## mountainlady56

You silly gooses!!!







You guys will be needing to stay away from the fire, after drinking BEER!!







No, I bought a gallon of beans to cook, over there. I've never used my oven on my camper, but I guess there's a time and place for everything. Taking it to the dealership, tomorrow morning, to get the locks/handles replaced, so I won't have to worry about that!!! I'll just be driving my new truck














on over to Lake Park, then swing back by Sam's in Valdosta to pick up plates and things. Gotta read back in the posts about the gift thingys. I'd forgotten. shy 
Darlene sunny


----------



## mountainlady56

action Went back and found the posts about the white elephant gifts, in case anyone else needs the into. There's ONLY close to 600 posts on here, ya know!!
Darlene

HI GANG... 
i know we talked about this way back when,
but we want to do a WHITE ELEPHANT GIFT bag again.
we want to keep the gifts at as close to $10.00 as possible.

you dont have to do this. ONLY IF YOU WANT TOO.
you can bring as many $10.00 gift bags you want.

if you not sure what this is.. each person who brings a gift bag.
places that bag on the table. then we pick numbers 1-20 ..
number one picks a bag. opens it up.. ...
number 2 picks , he can keep his gift or take a gift away from any other opened
gift bag..
and so on , and so one..

thanks, lamar



campingnut18 said:


> no, the gift can be anything. funny silly .
> a new outback... anything you want.
> you can get one gift and then one person from your family will pick for you.
> or you can bring 5 gift bags and 5 family members can pick a bag.
> 
> the more we have playing the more fun it will be.
> 
> lamar
> [snapback]100967[/snapback]​


----------



## Crawfish

Hey everybody,

*I've got some bad news about the rally shirts.* I just got a call from the lady that is doing them. She told me that her artist said the artwork on the picture is going to be to complicated. They can only put 7 or 8 colors on a shirt and the picture is dealing with around 30 different colors. She said they could do it but it would take a lot longer and the price of the artwork would almost triple. She said they could use only 7 or 8 colors but it would not do the picture justice, and she does not like to put out shabby work. So I just told her to put them on hold and I would get back to her. There is no charge up to this point, so I decided to put them on hold until we all discussed it.

I am so sorry that this project fell thru. I know yall was wanting a good looking rally shirt for the rallies. We can still have a rally shirt, but we will have to come up with a different design, or if anyone else knows of a place that may be able to produce the design that we have would be great. Looking for answers or suggestions.

Leon


----------



## Reverie

How about this artwork?

Square it on the back and on the front put the Outbackers.com logo over the left breast with "Southeastern Outbackers" immediately below it in smaller, block letters.










Reverie


----------



## zoomzoom8

Hey guys (and gals)...is the big breakfast Saturday or Sunday morn?


----------



## W4DRR

zoomzoom8 said:


> Hey guys (and gals)...is the big breakfast Saturday or Sunday morn?
> [snapback]106800[/snapback]​


I have assumed it is Saturday morning.









Bob


----------



## Crawfish

That is correct Bob "the sailor man".







It is Saturday morning. What time I don't think has been determined yet. I guess we can decide that Friday.

Bob I will be bringing a 30 amp cord also. I think between all of us we should have enough. You could probably see a glow at night from several miles away with the small city of Outbacks we will have there.


----------



## campingnut18

i think we said saturday.
if thats ok with everyone??
we'll talk about it friday night..
and see if we need to make a store run..

leon: thats ok about the shirts. well work on something else and get them made
later. no big deal.

lamar


----------



## Dreamtimers

campingnut18 said:


> leon: thats ok about the shirts. well work on something else and get them made
> later. no big deal.
> 
> lamar
> [snapback]106812[/snapback]​


Leon:
What he said about the shirts. Thanks for all the hard work you did.

Dave


----------



## Reverie

We plan the big breakfast for Saturday. My guess is that we will do the same thing on Sunday but we will call them "Leftovers".

Reverie


----------



## kjdj

Campingtime RV came through again! 
I have door prizes/giveaways for whatever we need them.
Water bottles and baseball hats. Sorry no foam yardsticks for the kids this time thank God!







:









Hope it is like last weekends forcast.







They got it wrong. Maybe they will get it wrong again.


----------



## mountainlady56

kjdj said:


> Campingtime RV came through again!
> I have door prizes/giveaways for whatever we need them.
> Water bottles and baseball hats. Sorry no foam yardsticks for the kids this time thank God!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hope it is like last weekends forcast.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They got it wrong. Maybe they will get it wrong again.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [snapback]106846[/snapback]​


OK, so, do we need to do the white elephant thing with the $10 limit or not? Just want to make sure, as I am making my "final run" to get things I haven't gotten, yet, first thing in the morning, after the locks are changed out on the OB. I'm driving by Sam's, afterwards.
Also, according to weatherbug.com, it's a little different forecast than what zz's been posting. It's 50% chance of thunderstorms Friday, Friday night, Saturday, and down to 20% chance on Saturday night, then clear on Sunday and Monday.
As far as breakfast and supper, do we have a shelter/clubhouse, etc., available for us all? Has anyone checked on that? Better safe than sorry.
Darlene action


----------



## campingnut18

The White Elephant is, in general $10.

I don't think they have a pavillon. We will have to make do with tarps -or- see if they will let us use the cafeteria thing ... But as you all know - it's not gonna' rain. And if it does, it's gonna rain at night!! Clear sky during the day. sunny sunny sunny sunny sunny sunny sunny sunny sunny sunny sunny sunny sunny sunny

Carmen









sunny sunny sunny sunny


----------



## kjdj

The white elephant is still on. 
I'm just a moocher. 
If I can get freebees from a company with whom most of us have spent $20,000 I go for it.
We can give them away for cool reasons Such as tackyest campsite award.

kevin.


----------



## Theycallusthebreeze

Hey there Reverie! I really like that idea of yours for the T-shirts! You've got my vote!









Like Campingnut18 said, it is going to POUR at night when it's time to bed down and it will be just as nice and beautiful as it can be during the days!!






















sunny

We ain't there YET???

PS...Darlene, how did your root canal go? I'll bet you forgot all about the pain when you saw that new truck didn't ya???


----------



## mountainlady56

Hi, Tracy!
Got the truck before the root canal, and neither was painful.







Because of a promotion, giving you an extra $1,000 cash toward purchase, I financed part of it for a year, but can pay it off, if I choose, before-hand. Pretty cool deal, I thought. Interest is zilch!!
Darlene action


----------



## Theycallusthebreeze

WOW! I'll bet a deal like that made ya forget all about the pain and the drills, huh???


----------



## ee4308

campingnut18 said:


> Â
> 
> I don't think they have a pavillon.Â
> 
> CarmenÂ
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Â
> [snapback]106882[/snapback]​


Carmen,

There is a pavillon. sunny Don't know if it will be available or not when we need it, but the CAPT did say we could use it.









PAVILLON

ANOTHER VIEW OF PAVILLON


----------



## mountainlady56

That pavillion's looking awful nice, in case of rain!!








Darlene action


----------



## Theycallusthebreeze

Nope. Me and Campingnut18 already determined that it is only going to rain at night.







The daytime hours are going to be awesome!! sunny , sunny and more sunny !


----------



## Reverie

It's getting closer...

and closer!...

and closer!...

*and closer!...*

*and closer!...*

Reverie


----------



## zoomzoom8

Don't forget to print this out.......

Logan's Landing Info

Pet owners, don't forget to get your shot records........
























Logan's Landing Countdown
























Dance folks, Dance.......










Thu
May 4
Isolated T-Storms
86Â°/62Â° 30%

Fri
May 5
Scattered T-Storms
80Â°/61Â° 60%

Sat
May 6
T-Showers
78Â°/53Â° 30%

Sun
May 7
Few Showers
79Â°/51Â° 30%


----------



## campingnut18

Kjdj - that's awesome that you got the hats and water bottles from the dealer (my comments about the White Elephant weren't related at all - I was responding to sqalady). White Elephant is also voluntary (only if u wanna). We also have a few little surprises for give aways too. So, get ready!

The pavillon looked like that was also the CG's restaurant so I wasn't sure they would let us use it.

Can't wait. I'm too excited to sleep (as the Disney commercial says).

Not to speak badly of the weather man but the forecast here in metro-Atl have been T-storms on Sunday and there were none, then again on Tues/Wed and there were none .... so I'm going with the trend that scattered XX% chance of rain means NONE!! And, if it does decide to rain, it's only allowed at nite hehe









sunny sunny sunny sunny sunny sunny sunny sunny sunny sunny

Carmen









p.s. leaving tomorrow afternoon!!! Woohoo!


----------



## Theycallusthebreeze

Carmen, ya lucky dog! You're getting on the road a day ahead of us!!







Make sure you hold down the fort until we get there, Ok?


----------



## campingnut18

just checking out logans web site..
they have a few things planned for the weekend.
check out the calendar of events..

Calendar Of Events

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Fri, May, 5 Volleyball
07:00:00 PM
Playground

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Sat, May, 6 Crafts10:00:00 AM

Adult Gam..02:00:00 PM

Games02:00:00 PM

A-Hoy Ride03:00:00 PM

Treasure ..04:00:00 PM

Pir Flag ..05:00:00 PM
Pirate Ta..07:00:00 PM

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Sun, May, 7 Enjoy Ame..
09:00:00 AM
Campground
-----------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## W4DRR

campingnut18 said:


> just checking out logans web site..
> they have a few things planned for the weekend.
> check out the calendar of events..
> 
> Calendar Of Events
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> Fri, May, 5 Volleyball
> 07:00:00 PM
> Playground
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> Sat, May, 6 Crafts10:00:00 AM
> 
> Adult Gam..02:00:00 PM
> 
> Games02:00:00 PM
> 
> A-Hoy Ride03:00:00 PM
> 
> Treasure ..04:00:00 PM
> 
> Pir Flag ..05:00:00 PM
> Pirate Ta..07:00:00 PM
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> Sun, May, 7 Enjoy Ame..
> 09:00:00 AM
> Campground
> -----------------------------------------------------------------------
> [snapback]107088[/snapback]​


They gave me a schedule of events for this weekend when I did the recon run a couple of weeks ago. Unfortunately, they swore me to secrecy. Otherwise, I would have scanned it in and posted it. I guess it is "public domain" now.

Bob


----------



## Thor

I justed wanted to wish everyone a safe trip and have a blast at the rally.

Enjoy sunny

Thor


----------



## Reverie

I just want to point out to Lemur that the "Adult Games" do not involve an Inflatable Pirate. I know because I called and made sure. You will have to leave that at home this trip. Maybe you could take him along to the Outbackers San Francisco Rally.

Reverie


----------



## zoomzoom8

Thor said:


> I justed wanted to wish everyone a safe trip and have a blast at the rally.
> 
> Enjoy sunny
> 
> Thor
> [snapback]107139[/snapback]​


Wow, Thanks Thor! Please do a "NO RAIN" dance for us......


----------



## tdvffjohn

zoomzoom8 said:


> Thor said:
> 
> 
> 
> I justed wanted to wish everyone a safe trip and have a blast at the rally.
> 
> Enjoy sunny
> 
> Thor
> [snapback]107139[/snapback]​
> 
> 
> 
> Wow, Thanks Thor! Please do a "NO RAIN" dance for us......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [snapback]107148[/snapback]​
Click to expand...

Wrong man to ask to do a NO rain dance


----------



## mountainlady56

Thor said:


> I justed wanted to wish everyone a safe trip and have a blast at the rally.
> 
> Enjoy sunny
> 
> Thor
> [snapback]107139[/snapback]​


Thor,
That's so sweet of you.







I hope things are going okay with your family situation. I haven't sneaked at the thread, lately, to keep up with things. Just know you continue to be in my prayers. I drove my camper over to the dealership, today, getting the door handles fixed, so I wouldn't have to crawl up under the slide again, to get the bedroom door open!! My truck handled it like a champ!! Steep inclines and all, it never went over 2,000 RPMs on CRUISE with the exception of when I had to give it a little extra on accessing I-75. It was great motoring!!















Darlene action


----------



## Crawfish

Hey Everybody,

Just got off the phone with Logan's Landing to ask them if there will be any SOB's in any of our site's on Thursday or Friday.







She told me they will all be empty and if anybody want to check in early they could.







Sooooooooo, I am packed and ready to go.







I plan on leaving my house around 8AM *TOMORROW*, and be at Logan's Landing around Noon. WhoooHoooo, *IT'S RALLY TIME*

Leon


----------



## mountainlady56

Hi, Leon!!
I'm getting packed, and plan to leave at 8 AM, in the morning, as well, but I have 268.4 miles to go!!







ZZ said to print out the info for Logan's landing. Is that necessary? I have directions, etc., already printed, etc. Just wondering.
Darlene action


----------



## WeR5Wheeling

Logan Landing Info site has go by by. Zoom please ck


----------



## Theycallusthebreeze

Reverie wrote:


> I just want to point out to Lemur that the "Adult Games" do not involve an Inflatable Pirate. *I know because I called and made sure.* You will have to leave that at home this trip. *Maybe you could take him along to the Outbackers San Francisco Rally.*


HAHALOLHAHA!  You crack me up!!!


----------



## zoomzoom8

WeR5Wheeling said:


> Logan Landing Info site has go by by. Zoom please ck
> [snapback]107251[/snapback]​


Working on it...not sure what's going on......


----------



## old_tidefan

Thor said:


> I justed wanted to wish everyone a safe trip and have a blast at the rally.
> 
> Enjoy sunny
> 
> Thor
> [snapback]107139[/snapback]​


Thor, 
You could put a little color in the blank Alabama on your map if you decided to come down and join us at the last minute. If you left now you could be here by Monday


----------



## Crawfish

Everybody have a safe trip to Logan's Landing, and watch out for those railroad tracks if you cross any, they are pretty rough on those two lane roads.

Leon


----------



## zoomzoom8

Don't forget to print this out.......

Logan's Landing Info

Pet owners, don't forget to get your shot records........
























Logan's Landing Countdown
























Dance folks, Dance.......










Today
May 4
Isolated T-Storms
86Â°/60Â° 30%

Fri
May 5
Scattered T-Storms
78Â°/57Â° 60%

Sat
May 6
Mostly Cloudy
79Â°/57Â° 20%

Sun
May 7
Showers
73Â°/54Â° 40%


----------



## W4DRR

Crawfish said:


> Everybody have a safe trip to Logan's Landing, and watch out for those railroad tracks if you cross any, they are pretty rough on those two lane roads.
> 
> Leon
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [snapback]107378[/snapback]​


There is a rail crossing just before getting to the campground, and it is raised a little. Might have to take our Outbacks over slowly if they are a little low in the front or rear. Mine sits a little nose down, and I have to watch for things like that, or I will loose a front stablilizer or two.

Bob


----------



## outbackgeorgia

All,

We can't leave until about 8:30 PM eastern on Friday so we will probably not make the 9 PM Central time gate closing.
We should arrive about 10 Central time
Maybe we will campout at the entrance gate and beg for entrance! Logans said they did not let campers in too late so as not to disturb the other campers!!
Distrub outbqackers????

Anyway, any ideas?

Outbackgeorgia


----------



## W4DRR

outbackgeorgia said:


> All,
> 
> We can't leave until about 8:30 PM eastern on Friday so we will probably not make the 9 PM Central time gate closing.
> We should arrive about 10 Central time
> Maybe we will campout at the entrance gate and beg for entrance! Logans said they did not let campers in too late so as not to disturb the other campers!!
> Distrub outbqackers????
> 
> Anyway, any ideas?
> 
> Outbackgeorgia
> [snapback]107512[/snapback]​


And you can't sneak in through the exit either. They have those tire-punching, drive-in-theater-exit, spike thingies.









Bob


----------



## zoomzoom8

Folks,

The server I host my stuff on (in FL) is having some Linux/Unix and CPU load issues. My host is aware of it and working on the issue. The links to the Rally info on my site may be up and down while they troubleshoot. So, if you haven't done it already and plan to print off the rally info, right now it's up......if it goes down and you can't get to it, give it a half hour or so and try again. Thanks...sorry for the frustration.....

WOOHOO!!







Tomorrow, tomorrow, we'll be there tomorrow, tomorrow's less than a day away....







Can't wait to meet you all! Make sure those name tags are ready.......62 folks......SWEET!


----------



## W4DRR

zoomzoom8 said:


> Folks,
> 
> The server I host my stuff on (in FL) is having some Linux/Unix and CPU load issues. My host is aware of it and working on the issue. The links to the Rally info on my site may be up and down while they troubleshoot. So, if you haven't done it already and plan to print off the rally info, right now it's up......if it goes down and you can't get to it, give it a half hour or so and try again. Thanks...sorry for the frustration.....
> 
> WOOHOO!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tomorrow, tomorrow, we'll be there tomorrow, tomorrow's less than a day away....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can't wait to meet you all! Make sure those name tags are ready.......61 folks......SWEET!
> [snapback]107550[/snapback]​


I have 8 pages of name tags ready to print this evening. I'm including all adults and children. I double checked my total, and it came to 61 also....so I should have everybody. 
For those that don't have an avatar, I went ahead and put the Logan Landing logo. I was going to put Gilligan, but since some of these people don't hit the site too often, they just wouldn't understand the Gilligan thing. Still debating though....should it be LAMAR or LEMUR.









Bob


----------



## zoomzoom8

It could be.......Lemur DBA Lamar

or Lamar AKA Lemur

or Lamar alias "The Lemur"

or Lemurman....

or The Lemur Dude

or save the print and just do his pic that was posted here not too long ago.....


----------



## mom30075

The Hancocks are now 6.

Add: Zack (Matt's friend)


----------



## zoomzoom8

Zack added and numbers changed

Logan's Landing Info


----------



## zoomzoom8

sgalady said:


> Hi, Leon!!
> I'm getting packed, and plan to leave at 8 AM, in the morning, as well, but I have 268.4 miles to go!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ZZ said to print out the info for Logan's landing. Is that necessary? I have directions, etc., already printed, etc. Just wondering.
> Darlene action
> [snapback]107238[/snapback]​


The only reason I suggested that was so that you would have a site #, name, who's kids are who's, food, etc reference.

On a different note.....looking at radar, Crawfish is getting quite a little storm right now.

Those of you leaving in the am (we leave out a little after lunch and gain an hour on the way), have a safe trip! Take your time! The beverages will still be cold no matter what time you get there........


----------



## W4DRR

mom30075 said:


> The Hancocks are now 6.
> 
> Add: Zack (Matt's friend)
> [snapback]107591[/snapback]​


I haven't "gone to press" yet on the labels, so I added his name to your group.

Bob


----------



## zoomzoom8

Hey all..... action

We are outta here in about an hour.....ya'll drive safe...see ya there!!

WooHoo!!!


----------



## Dreamtimers

zoomzoom8 said:


> Hey all..... action
> 
> We are outta here in about an hour.....ya'll drive safe...see ya there!!
> 
> WooHoo!!!
> [snapback]107828[/snapback]​


Us too, about a half hour. Safe trip. See you soon.

No Rain







No Rain







No more Rain...


----------



## zoomzoom8

Okay...that was my first rally and I must say "THAT WAS AWESOME!!!!" I've got tons o pics I'll get posted in the next couple of days.

I post more in the am, I'm beat, the camper is in bed and we are on the way.....


----------



## mountainlady56

zoomzoom8 said:


> Okay...that was my first rally and I must say "THAT WAS AWESOME!!!!" I've got tons o pics I'll get posted in the next couple of days.
> 
> I post more in the am, I'm beat, the camper is in bed and we are on the way.....
> [snapback]108268[/snapback]​


Glad you made it home, okay!! I just wanted to say, too, that I had such a WONDERFUL TIME!! sunny Meeting everyone and putting faces to names was great! Wonder if the "captain" is missing us.......







And, just because everyone was so nice, I gotta admit that women aren't perfect drivers (but neither are men!) shy .........I kinda backed into my privacy fence a little bit, and kinda messed up a piece of corner molding and a light cover..





















Oh, well.......it has to go to the shop, anyway, for still leaking around the kitchen window....... and the "awning defect" may as well be there for something I did at the same time!!!








I'll probably have it back JUST in time for Topsail!!!








Darlene action


----------



## Crawfish

Just wanted to let you Southeastern Outbackers know me and DW had a *super *time. The weather was almost perfect but all the new friends we have made, made up for it. I just want to tell all of you, we think yall are great. I want to thank Lamar and Nick for all of their hard work putting this rally together. We can't wait for the next rally in June. A whole week at the beach.

There is one thing that we forgot to do. Does anybody know what we forgot?

I'm like Zoom the Outback is put to bed and I am beat, so I think I will go and find mine.

Leon


----------



## outbackgeorgia

Great Rally!

Putting faces to the names is always great!

We did go over the 3 TON bridge and it is still there! Saved 15 minutes, made up for it going back through Marietta, but a nice drive up 61 and 120 back home.
Hope everyone liked the potatos, will have more at Topsail!

Greatest Rally yet, please post picts!

Outbackgeorgia


----------



## ee4308

Awsome spring rally for the Southeastern Outbackers.







Hope everyone has made it home safe with no problems. Was great to meet all you Outbackers. Looking forward to Topsail, where we should have a good bit more time to get together with everyone.







Here are a few pics I have posted so far, some more later.

Southeastern Spring Rally - 06, Logan's Landing Pics


----------



## Theycallusthebreeze

Hi Everyone! We made it also. By time we dropped the grand-kids off and unpacked all their stuff and then got home ourselves and unpacked, we were beat!

DH and I both had a great time ~ along with the kids. It was fun! You are ALL simply great people! The campground was perfect and so was the company~!







There was alot of hard work put into it from start to finish and it showed. It was our first rally ever and it was better than we had hoped! We enjoyed all the diversity of our 4-legged friends too! It is always nice to make new friends and I feel that is what we all did this weekend!

We would like to say 'Thank You' to each and everyone of you for making our first rally a most memorable occasion! Looking forward to many more!


----------



## Thor

It sounds like everyone enjoyed themselves at the rally. Thanks for posting the pics.

Thor


----------



## campingnut18

hi all action 
we enjoyed all the fun times too. 
leon we did not do the group photo.








sorry we missed doing that one. i think we had about 63 people in all.

it was put together by the group working together. 
thanks to EVERYONE . i hope you had as much fun as we did.
look forward to the next rally.

give me feed back of the good or bad things we may change for the next rally.

the 5 F'S OF THE OUTBACKERS RALLY.
1. fun- we had a blast
2. fire- nice warm fire to sit around
3. food- boy did we have the food.
4. flood- more water than we ever wanted.
5. friends- for life......

see you next trip... lamar action


----------



## W4DRR

Another great Outbacker Rally!








We really enjoyed ourselves (and probably ate way too much). It was great to see some familiar faces from the Winter Rally, and also a whole lot of new friends this time.
Those are some nice pics, Eugene! And yes, too bad we didn't get together in one spot long enough for a group shot.
So now we have to clean-up and turn-around our Outback for this coming weekend. Heading down to Topsail for our Mini-Micro Rally next week. Crawfish, we'll keep an eye on your spot until you get there.

Bob & Doris


----------



## mswalt

Nice pics. Good to be able to put some faces with the names.

Glad y'all had a good time.

Mark


----------



## Reverie

We had a GREAT time at the rally. It was a real treat to actually put faces with names. I asked my son what the highlight of his trip was. He told me it was "almost catching a turtle". My daughter made new friends. Both of them insist we have to camp at a place with sewer hook up because they thought using the trailer shower was a blast. Mrs. Reverie has a presented me with a "Honey-Do" list for the trailer that now goes two pages. She was inspired by everybody's mods.

Rallies are not the effort of one or two people. Rallies are the efforts of everyone. All sorts of different people pitched in to create name tags, scope out the accommodations, compile lists, make food, create a web site, and on and on and on.

It was easily the most well attended and thoroughly planned Rally we have had in the Southeast.

We are really looking forward to Topsail in June.

Reverie


----------



## Reverie

One other thing. When I talked to Lemur on the way in to work this morning he sounded exhausted. This pretty much matches what I feel. This is a great indication that we had a pretty exciting week when you need to recuperate from your vacation.

Reverie


----------



## W4DRR

Here are some pictures from the Rally...


----------



## WeR5Wheeling

We had a great time at the rally. George and Louie really liked getting all the peting from the children. It did look like a lot of thought and work had to be done to make the rally a success. Got to started planning, when we can get to another rally. Thanks, for making us feel welcome.


----------



## z-family




----------



## tdvffjohn

Outback = Welcome

Any other make....also welcome, we just like camping with good people









John


----------



## amanda lou

Hello All,
just wanted to say we are glad the rally was such a success sunny I still cant believe we couldnt attend, but Im glad it was a success with all the great outbackers, it couldnt be any other way. Of course, were gonna miss Top Sail, but I got my eyes on a fall rally for sure. BTW, was there anything negative about Logans? just curious, as we really like this place.


----------



## campingnut18

We had a great time. The only negative might've been that one of our Dave's got in after midnite and had to sleep outside the gate all nite ... and then they wouldn't let him in until after 9am.

Don't forget about the Mid-summer rally at Sequoyah Caverns on July 21st. See if you can make it. I think the Fall Rally is still in the works but keep checking and put your 2 cents in.

Carmen


----------



## zoomzoom8

Okay boys and girls......Here's 86 more pics......some are repeated, some are a little blurry, some are awesome......You can do them one by one or start the slideshow.....ENJOY

SE Spring Rally Pics - 86 of 'em


----------



## Theycallusthebreeze

WOW ZoomZoom, between you and Eugene, that just about tells the story! Thanks guys for some GREAT pics and all your time and effort!


----------



## mjatalley

Awesome pictures Zoom - wish I could have made this one.


----------



## Crawfish

Zoom, those are some super pictures.







I think we should nominate you as the official picture taker.









Leon


----------



## WeR5Wheeling

Wow! Great pics! David and I had a great time............can't wait for the next time we can see y'all. Hope everyone had a good safe trip home Sunday.

Karen action


----------



## ee4308

zoom,

Enjoyed all the great pics. sunny You sure had some good pics. Thanks for sharing, and for all the site work you have done/are doing to keep up with the information.


----------



## campingnut18

Zoom - those really are Awesome!!

Not sure if I'll do this right but here are some of our meager pics. (keep in mind, Austin took some of these).

http://community.webshots.com/myphotos?act...bumID=550209165


----------



## ee4308

campingnut18 said:


> Zoom - those really are Awesome!!
> 
> Not sure if I'll do this right but here are some of our meager pics. (keep in mind, Austin took some of these).
> 
> http://community.webshots.com/myphotos?act...bumID=550209165
> [snapback]108739[/snapback]​


Lamar,

Can't get to any of your pics, all I get is the webshot web site.


----------



## W4DRR

Those are some great pics, Zoom! And lots of them. I didn't realize your camera was so busy!

Bob


----------



## mountainlady56

Just wanted to thank Lemur, Carmen and Nick, and everyone else that spent so much time planning this successful event. It was a GREAT welcome into the "Outback World", and everyone was so nice and friendly. I was really touched by so many people, I can't even begin to name them. I thought it was particularly gracious of Ernie and Jamie to ask me over to eat with them, instead of eating alone. Everyone else was very welcoming, as well, and that's what it's all about!! I kinda felt like we all KNEW each other, from being online, as our personalities tend to show in our avatars and online-conversation. The true "Outbacker Spirit" showed at this, many people's first rally, and I'm so proud to be a part of it. Nick, you were so great not to say anything while I was dumping my holding tanks....think I would have.......like, "why don't you get one of those sewer line holders, Darlene?".







But, no, you let me do it the hard way, cause I'm so stubborn!! Ray, don't let Tracy fool you, anymore!! She knows what to do with a grey-tank and black-tank, now, cause I taught her!!







She helped me out by pulling the handles while I held the hose in!! Oh, and the pics were great, except for the ones featuring me......gotta back up from the table!!
Everyone take care, and, once again, THANKS!!!!!!








Darlene action


----------



## Thor

zoomzoom

Great pics. It sure looks like everyone had a great time. That is what rally's are all about.

Thor


----------



## Theycallusthebreeze

> Ray, don't let Tracy fool you, anymore!! She knows what to do with a grey-tank and black-tank, now, cause I taught her!!


Oh NO! My secret is out! Thanks alot Darlene!














There'll be no rest for the wicked now!


----------



## old_tidefan

Hello! This is Mrs. Tidefan. Ernie left early Monday morning for a conference in Orlando, so I thought I'd write and say what a great time we had. We enjoyed meeting everyone and A.J. enjoyed harrassing all of the other kids.







I think we are now officially hooked on "Outbacking". Thanks to all for everything. Oh yea, when Ernie gets back, ask him how many fish he caught!









We didn't take a lot of great pictures like Zoom, but here is a link to our favorite three.
Logan Landing Pictures

See everyone in June.
Jamie


----------



## Dreamtimers

One more photo of the lake. Hope you can see it. It took a LOT







of compressing to get it small enough to post.

http://www.outbackers.com/forums/uploads/1..._1147182409.jpg

Dave


----------



## Crawfish

tidefan said:


> We enjoyed meeting everyone and A.J. enjoyed harrassing all of the other kids.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think we are now officially hooked on "Outbacking". Thanks to all for everything. Oh yea, when Ernie gets back, ask him how many fish he caught!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> See everyone in June.
> Jamie
> [snapback]108849[/snapback]​


Jamie there is one thing that I can say about AJ, and that is, he's a sport model.







He was a real joy to be around. Maybe you can shunk Ernie again, fishing at Topsail.









Leon


----------



## campingnut18

great pictures jamie, those are once in a life time moments.
i cant wait for the beach trip.
lamar


----------



## Reverie

That A.J. is a sport model, isn't he?

Reverie

I just noticed that Crawfish and I both used the same phrase to describe AJ. I think he has his own handle now.


----------



## mom30075

the only negative I saw, was we have 3 kids, plus sometimes bring a friend.

Logans' adds $8 per night per additional person over 4. So if our whole family goes plus a friend it gets up to around $46 a night on the lake. ouch. (most other places charge additional $2-4 per extra person.)
donna


----------



## ee4308

tidefan said:


> Hello! This is Mrs. Tidefan. Ernie left early Monday morning for a conference in Orlando, so I thought I'd write and say what a great time we had. We enjoyed meeting everyone and A.J. enjoyed harrassing all of the other kids.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think we are now officially hooked on "Outbacking". Thanks to all for everything. Oh yea, when Ernie gets back, ask him how many fish he caught!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We didn't take a lot of great pictures like Zoom, but here is a link to our favorite three.
> Logan Landing Pictures
> 
> See everyone in June.
> Jamie
> [snapback]108849[/snapback]​


Jamie,

Those are some great pics. sunny Glad you got them posted. I thought I had some of AJ but didn't. He is a great little mud cat to be around.







Looking forward to him again at Topsail. He will really have a blast down there, plenty of fishing, playground, pool and the beach. Ought to keep yall busy all week long.







Was a pleasure meeting all three of you. Glad you are now really hooked on Outbacking. Tell Ernie and AJ hello.


----------



## kjdj

mom30075 said:


> the only negative I saw, was we have 3 kids, plus sometimes bring a friend.
> 
> Logans' adds $8 per night per additional person over 4.Â So if our whole family goes plus a friend it gets up to around $46 a night on the lake.Â ouch. (most other places charge additional $2-4 per extra person.)
> donna
> [snapback]108875[/snapback]​


I have 4 kids.
If we go back for a rally have them tack the extra kid on another site.
We only paid for 2. The other 2 where asigned to another Outbacker guest.

Alot of folks didn't know, in fact Tonka (Dave & Julie) didn't know it but they had 2 2legged kids for the weekend.







Julie I forgot to tell you!









Sam and Corey were pretty upset. They entered the paddle boat race. First place was a free rental hour. They won!







They asked for there hour and an employee (Judy) said it was getting late and they could get their free ride the next day. Of course Judy didn't work that next day. The boys were crushed. A 5 spot from my wallet for a rental hour fixed things.
As far as the campground??? I rate it good. They need to fix the bathhouse plumbing vent system.







But we weren't there for the campground we were there for the friends & food!









Great to see everyone! For the first time in 11 years of camping with DW she was depressed to be home. I the kids are of the age were they are helping alot more. Which makes trips more relaxing for Tanya.

kevin


----------



## Reverie

Kevin,

I can't make my mind up if Logan Landing was a good place or a bad place. The experience was very good. Catching up with old friends and making new friends was tremendous. The site was nice and the amenities were fair. The staff was helpful but their policies were odd. Making Alpharetta Dave wait outside all night might have made sense from a "rules" perspective but it made no sense from a business perspective. I appreciate that they went out of their way to get us together. The Pirate theme was well done. I wish they would decide ahead of time what the gate code will be for several days and go ahead and give them to us when we check in. Maybe it was just me but after we checked in I never saw another smiling face. Everyone was preoccupied or seemed withdrawn. Typically when a large crowd arrives the campground host seeks out the group just to see how things were going. I never saw them again (except when they kept circling the pond in the one-door pickup). I gave them a fairly high rating and would consider using them again. I just didn't get the warm-fuzzy feeling I was expecting. Was I expecting too much?

Reverie


----------



## Reverie

One other thing...

If you want to share your experience go to this site and post an entry.

http://campgroundreport.com/

Reverie


----------



## W4DRR

Reverie said:


> Kevin,
> 
> I can't make my mind up if Logan Landing was a good place or a bad place. The experience was very good. Catching up with old friends and making new friends was tremendous. The site was nice and the amenities were fair. The staff was helpful but their policies were odd. Making Alpharetta Dave wait outside all night might have made sense from a "rules" perspective but it made no sense from a business perspective. I appreciate that they went out of their way to get us together. The Pirate theme was well done. I wish they would decide ahead of time what the gate code will be for several days and go ahead and give them to us when we check in. Maybe it was just me but after we checked in I never saw another smiling face. Everyone was preoccupied or seemed withdrawn. Typically when a large crowd arrives the campground host seeks out the group just to see how things were going. I never saw them again (except when they kept circling the pond in the one-door pickup). I gave them a fairly high rating and would consider using them again. I just didn't get the warm-fuzzy feeling I was expecting. Was I expecting too much?
> 
> Reverie
> [snapback]109198[/snapback]​


I suppose if there is a bright side to the 9:00PM rule, you will never have to worry about a group of tent campers setting up next to you at 2:00AM, dumping out about a zillion tent poles on the ground, waking the dead.
(Does it sound like I speak from experience?!)

But yes, the campground was nice, but there was always that sense of big brother watching, and fear you might break a rule. They did accomodate us for Saturday night, though, allowing us to use the tent area by the "Honey Spring" for our potluck.

Bob


----------



## zoomzoom8

okay, the DW is wondering when the gorilla bread recipes is going to show up in the recipes section????


----------



## mswalt

> DW is wondering when the gorilla bread recipes is going to show up in the recipes section????


Is that like monkey bread, only bigger?









I love that stuff.

Mark


----------



## W4DRR

zoomzoom8 said:


> okay, the DW is wondering when the gorilla bread recipes is going to show up in the recipes section????
> [snapback]109218[/snapback]​


That gorilla bread was some good stuff!








It probably doesn't have the American Cardiology Seal of Approval, though.


----------



## zoomzoom8

W4DRR said:


> zoomzoom8 said:
> 
> 
> 
> okay, the DW is wondering when the gorilla bread recipes is going to show up in the recipes section????
> [snapback]109218[/snapback]​
> 
> 
> 
> That gorilla bread was some good stuff!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It probably doesn't have the American Cardiology Seal of Approval, though.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [snapback]109222[/snapback]​
Click to expand...

LOL!!!! Probably not......


----------



## zoomzoom8

mswalt said:


> DW is wondering when the gorilla bread recipes is going to show up in the recipes section????
> 
> 
> 
> Is that like monkey bread, only bigger?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love that stuff.
> 
> Mark
> [snapback]109221[/snapback]​
Click to expand...

Unknown......I've never had monkey bread.......


----------



## mswalt

> Unknown......I've never had monkey bread


To my best recollection, Monkey Bread is a "biscuit" concoction where you take individual biscuits of canned biscuits, dip them in a syrupy caramel sauce, and then into pecans and stick the pieces all together in a big "cake-like" assemblage and bake.









To serve, you merely pull the individual pieces out from the entire dessert.

At least, I think that's what you do.

Anyway, it's goooooooooood.









Mark

*On edit*: this may not be in the proper order. shy


----------



## zoomzoom8

mswalt said:


> Unknown......I've never had monkey bread
> 
> 
> 
> To my best recollection, Monkey Bread is a "biscuit" concoction where you take individual biscuits of canned biscuits, dip them in a syrupy caramel sauce, and then into pecans and stick the pieces all together in a big "cake-like" assemblage and bake.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> To serve, you merely pull the individual pieces out from the entire dessert.
> 
> At least, I think that's what you do.
> 
> Anyway, it's goooooooooood.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mark
> 
> *On edit*: this may not be in the proper order. shy
> [snapback]109232[/snapback]​
Click to expand...

This is very similar, but throw in a big ole chunck of cream cheese in the middle of it all.....my oh my, you could feel your heart clogging up......they were sooooooooo good.


----------



## mountainlady56

It's been years since I made monkey bread, but the best I can recall, it's made with biscuits cut in half, rolled in cinnamon sugar and pecans, then piled in a bundt pan and baked. Easy and delicious. I think the gorilla bread just had a chunk of cream cheese stuck in the middle of the biscuit and raisins were added, too.
On the kids deal, I wrote mom30075, and I'll tell anyone else, you can always add kids to my site, if necessary. The only place that I know I'll have anyone else going with me, for sure, is Topsail. My cousin will be going with me, then. I'm sure "Uncle Eugene" wouldn't mind the same thing!!







Just let us know ahead of time!
Darlene action


----------



## mom30075

Yes, the campground did waive the extra kid charge since we were in a group and tacked them on with a no kid family.
THat was greatly appreciated, just probably won't go back unless I was with a rally.
donna


----------



## mom30075

zoomzoom8 said:


> okay, the DW is wondering when the gorilla bread recipes is going to show up in the recipes section????
> [snapback]109218[/snapback]​


I'm at work, can't remember
Google Gorilla Bread and pick the Paula Dean recipe


----------



## ee4308

Just trying to find out who made the *great* Mexican dip for the Spring potluck dinner. I have had a taste for it ever since and need to get the recipe. I thought it was Julie (Mrs Tonka), but she said it was not her. Any one remember?


----------



## Reverie

I think you are talking about my wife's "Texas Caviar". I'll ask her for the recipie...

Reverie


----------



## Reverie

I just posted the recipie for "Texas Caviar" in the recipies forum...

Texas Caviar

Enjoy!

Reverie


----------



## ee4308

Reverie said:


> I just posted the recipie for "Texas Caviar" in the recipies forum...
> 
> Texas Caviar
> 
> Enjoy!
> 
> Reverie
> [snapback]115462[/snapback]​


Nick,

Thanks for posting this. Got to see if I can round up of these items I have never heard of. lol

2 cans *Shoepeg* corn - drained *(Is this yankee for regular canned corn)?*
1 can *Rotel* - drained
1 bunch *cilantro* â€" chopped


----------



## campingnut18

LOL! Eugene, you're funny. Rotel is canned tomatoes with kick. Cilantro is the green leafy stuff in produce (gotta cut it up). This Texas Caviar that KD makes isn't exactly quick'n fast make ... but it is gooood.

Carmen









[/quote]

Nick,

Thanks for posting this. Got to see if I can round up of these items I have never heard of. lol

2 cans *Shoepeg* corn - drained *(Is this yankee for regular canned corn)?*
1 can *Rotel* - drained
1 bunch *cilantro* â€" chopped
[snapback]115522[/snapback]​[/quote]


----------



## ee4308

Rotel is canned tomatoes *with kick.*

Carmen, can you break that *kick* part down a little bit? Have to get elementary with me.







lol


----------



## campingnut18

ee4308 said:


> Rotel is canned tomatoes *with kick.*
> 
> Carmen, can you break that *kick* part down a little bit? Have to get elementary with me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lol
> [snapback]115536[/snapback]​


It's kinda like salsa. but not. This link help?
http://www.texmex.net/Rotel/main.htm

Corn:
http://www.hormel.com/kitchen/glossary.asp?id=38062

DOES this mean you're gonna make us some? hehe


----------



## ee4308

campingnut18 said:


> ee4308 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Rotel is canned tomatoes *with kick.*Â Â
> 
> Carmen,Â can you break that *kick* part down a little bit?Â Have to get elementary with me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Â lol
> [snapback]115536[/snapback]​
> 
> 
> 
> It's kinda like salsa. but not. This link help?
> http://www.texmex.net/Rotel/main.htm
> 
> Corn:
> http://www.hormel.com/kitchen/glossary.asp?id=38062
> 
> DOES this mean you're gonna make us some? hehe
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [snapback]115669[/snapback]​
Click to expand...

LOL, I am going to try it, just as soon as I can get all the fixings sorted out and located. Might have to dump it after I get it made.


----------

